# TGV (v3)



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> (10/12/2003) le train se reposant en gare,nous avons touché un TGV pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence
> .
> le nouveau train va vraiment trés  VITE





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> (22/08/2004) Cela dit en TER c'est peut-être moins rapide mais ça roule quand même





c'est reparti...


_et merci au modo qui est intervenu aussi vite_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Posté par GlobalCut

il est des nôtres

Posté par Lemmy

notre père qui êtes...


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

étreignez moi plus fort


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

Plus fort que jamais, il a dit qu'il reviendrait...


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

dresser la table pour le dinner


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

dîner de con


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> dîner de con



Connemara, jolis paysages


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

sage comme une image


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> sage comme une image



magie des voyages


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Janvier 2005)

Ah, je suis vraiment content de prendre part à ce nouveau TGV.


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

TGV, plus rapide que l'ancien TER


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2005)

terribles ces nouveaux wagons !


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

Gonfortables et tout et tout...


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

tourner en rond pour le plaisir


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> tourner en rond pour le plaisir





Sirtaki, ça se dit comment en anglais ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

Laisses tomber c'est trop compliqué


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2005)

Qué ce qui se passe encore ici ?


----------



## boodou (10 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Qué ce qui se passe encore ici ?


 
 si ça continue comme ça finira-t-on par prendre l'avion ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Qué ce qui se passe encore ici ?



Ici mieux vaut prendre son billet un peu en avance car avec les réservations par internet le délai est long, long, long


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ici mieux vaut prendre son billet un peu en avance car avec les réservations par internet le délai est long, long, long



long et noir


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> long et noir



Noir, c'est noir, y'a plus d'espoir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Noir, c'est noir, y'a plus d'espoir.



poire belle hélène


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> poire belle hélène



ln(ab)=ln(a)+ln(b)


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2005)

In(b)C(il)


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

il n'a pas fait attention


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> In(b)C(il)



il y a une erreur dans ta formule


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> il y a une erreur dans ta formule


formule à 10 euro avec un plat et un dessert


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Sers moi dans tes bras


----------



## kisco (10 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> formule à 10 euro avec un plat et un dessert



c'est reparti qu'il disait? héé ouais motivez-vous !


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sers moi dans tes bras


 
 As de coeur


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> As de coeur



coeur de rockeur


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

coeur d'artichaut  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> coeur d'artichaut  :rose:



chaud froid de volaille


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Ail en poudre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ail en poudre



poudre aux yeux


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

poudre d'escampette


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Pet au lit


----------



## teo (10 Janvier 2005)

êt' au lit tôt pour mater les étoiles


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Janvier 2005)

Etoile des neiges


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

n'ai je pas suffisement morflé ?


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

flémardé ce matin


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

Tintin chez les Soviets


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

Et si pourtant


----------



## purestyle (10 Janvier 2005)

tant de bruits (avant la keynote) pour rien


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

Rien? on verra demain!


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Rien? on verra demain!



Deux mains et pas de pieds, hum, la belle affaire.


----------



## lumai (10 Janvier 2005)

faire quoi avec si peu ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

peu m'en faut pour bien faire


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

Faire bien et pas anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

Ment encore une fois et tu vas voir


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ment encore une fois et tu vas voir


voir paris hilton et mourir


----------



## yoffy (10 Janvier 2005)

elle ment !? ...qui , où ?

(Edit : oulah ! double grillage , un barbecue !)


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2005)

ou bien tu est fou ou bien tu as bu...


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

utiliser un Mac, c'est trop génial


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2005)

ut, ut, je la veux en Do majeur

[grillé]


----------



## kisco (10 Janvier 2005)

génial le futur iPod micro ?


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2005)

dommage qu'elle soit absente


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

microscopique est cet iPod


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

Ode à la musique


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2005)

odette c'est le nom de ma grand mere...


----------



## Audrey b. (10 Janvier 2005)

.....merveille les souvenirs quelle a laissé.....


----------



## mac-aïoli (10 Janvier 2005)

laisser en plan


----------



## Audrey b. (10 Janvier 2005)

....Plantu....


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2005)

tu peux mieux faire...


----------



## Audrey b. (10 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tu peux mieux faire...



Fertilité de l'esprit?
difficile pour un lundi :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Audrey b. a dit:
			
		

> Fertilité de l'esprit?
> difficile pour un lundi :sleep:



dis-moi ce que tu lis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi ce que tu lis



libidineux va


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> libidineux va


 vala que ça lui reprend ! rien compris pour changer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> vala que ça lui reprend ! rien compris pour changer



j'ai l'estomac plein de filet de canard


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai l'estomac plein de filet de canard




canard WC.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> canard WC.



c'est un endroit confortable pour lire


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

lire le journal


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> lire le journal



alternativement avec des BD


----------



## duracel (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> alternativement avec des BD



BDE ou BDS?


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

déesse athéna


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> déesse athéna



naturellement !


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

elle ment pas elle n'a envie de rienn


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> elle ment pas elle n'a envie de rienn



rien à dire: c'est rectifié


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire: c'est rectifié


fiez-vous à ce que racontent les modos


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Os de chien


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

modos à moto s'éclatent contre le poto


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

modo n'est pas une fin en soi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> modos à moto s'éclatent contre le poto



tôt levé, tôt couché


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Choron est mort :§


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

ché à qui ? y'a du monde su les modos  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ché à qui ? y'a du monde su les modos  :rose:



dos du chat tout doux


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> dos du chat tout doux



dubai


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> dubai



aë, attention aux griffes


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

griffes de tigre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> griffes de tigre



tigres des "deux frères"


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

reste quelque post avant d'aller voir ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> reste quelque post avant d'aller voir ailleurs



ailleurs la lune scintille


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Janvier 2005)

euh, c'est toi Lemmy le conducteur de ce tégévé ?


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

vé il l'est pas l'heure  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> euh, c'est toi Lemmy le conducteur de ce tégévé ?



tégévé fabriqué par l'arico


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

corvette ou crevettes ?


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

ricola les bonbons inventés pas les suisses


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> corvette ou crevettes ?



crevettes avec l'apéritif à la Coupole


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

pole nord


----------



## loustic (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> crevettes avec l'apéritif à la Coupole


pôle sud bien plus bas que le pôle nord


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> pole nord



le nord est en face du sud


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Janvier 2005)

Paul est un joli prénom (c'est celui de mon petit dernier  )


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

du sud au nord on arrive au petit dernier de MackZeKnife (félicitation!  )


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> du sud au nord on arrive au petit dernier de MackZeKnife (félicitation!  )



si, on est contents c'est vrai


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> si, on est contents c'est vrai


 
merci, merci.

Ce n'est plus un "perdreau" de l'année   il va avoir un an dans 15 jrs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> merci, merci.
> 
> Ce n'est plus un "perdreau" de l'année   il va avoir un an dans 15 jrs



dans 15 jrs ce ne sera plus un perdreau


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

Eau de pluie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Eau de pluie



pluie de pétales de roses


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

ses boules de gum voltigent dans tout les coins


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ses boules de gum voltigent dans tout les coins



coin-coin dit le canard au chaton


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

châton ne connait pas le langage canrard


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> châton ne connait pas le langage canrard



narcisses viendront au printemps


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

temps dépassé: Vous avez distribué trop de boules de gum ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> temps dépassé: Vous avez distribué trop de boules de gum ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.



plus tard les gums rouleront encore avec les marrons


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

ron et ron petit patapon


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

marrons chauds


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> marrons chauds


 chaud devant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> marrons chauds



chauds devant comme une galette de sarrasin arrfff©


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

arrfff© encore 10 et me sauve


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

sauve qui peux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

peut se sauver à 100: compte juste


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> peut se sauver à 100: compte juste


 juste est la note qui convenait :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> juste est la note qui convenait :rateau:



népotisme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

isthme de corinthe


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

thé à la menthe


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> patience est une vertue...



Thé à la menthe dans le Détroit de Behring. En revanche isthme de Panama


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> thé à la menthe



menthe à l'eau


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> menthe à l'eau


  ooooh c'est le b.... dans ce train


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> ooooh c'est le b.... dans ce train



hein?


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

hein? on dit pas hein masi comment  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> hein? on dit pas hein masi comment  :hein:



comment que je me fais reprendre  :rateau:


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

reprendre son sérieux elle a assez floodé    :rose:


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

désillusions de messages subliminaux


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> difficile de suivre mais pas de fllooder  :rose:



déraison du flood


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

Floodorori te salutant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Floodorori te salutant



salut en passant


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> désillusions de messages subliminaux



normal ça rame un max! et lc'est ici qu'on reprend en passant


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> salut en passant


 santé aussi


----------



## appleman (10 Janvier 2005)

axe de la terre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> santé aussi



si on peut lever son verre


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

si j'allais me coucher ?


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

y'a comme un décalage, on suit qi on veut quoi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

pitch'i a dit:
			
		

> y'a comme un décalage, on suit qi on veut quoi



quoi qu'on en dise, un chat retombe toujours sur ses pattes


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

pattes à la bolo ? ouais pourquoi pas


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pattes à la bolo ? ouais pourquoi pas



pas pour la chatte: des croquettes


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

tes illusions font défaux


----------



## Franswa (10 Janvier 2005)

faute de phrappe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2005)

frappe à la porte


----------



## Grug2 (10 Janvier 2005)

faux semblants


----------



## sonic snake (10 Janvier 2005)

blanc comme neige


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> frappe à la porte


 porte que châton va prendre au prochain post


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

neige fraiche


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Janvier 2005)

fraicheur mentos


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Fraîche comme la brise


----------



## pitch'i (10 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> fraicheur mentos


os à ronger


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> fraicheur mentos


 entoasteur : filiale de l'entartreur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> fraicheur mentos


Mentos c'est mauvais


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Janvier 2005)

Vais me coucher :sleep:
Bonne nuit :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

nuit gravement à la santé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2005)

sentez ces odeurs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2005)

Heure de vérité


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2005)

thé à la menthe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Janvier 2005)

menthe à l'eau


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

ô rage ô désespoir, dix fois que je le place celui là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

celui-là ou un autre


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

autrement dit kif kif !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

qui fait quoi ?


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

quadragénaire pervers


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

vers quelle direction


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

on a le choix


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

ça se suit plus


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

plus on y pense moins y comprend quelque chose


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

quelque chose en nous de Tennessee


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Janvier 2005)

et si vous n'y voyez pas d'inconvénient, je vais me coucher


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

coucher ou découcher zatiz ze kweschtionne


----------



## iTof (11 Janvier 2005)

Yonne : pays du vin


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

vingt-deux v'la les flics ! ...


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> vingt-deux v'la les flics ! ...



flick, fluck, flack..


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Flaque d'eau dans laquelle joyeusement piétinent les enfants...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

...les enfants du siécle...

(adaptation cinematographique de la confession d'un enfant du siecle par diane Kurys)

[edit: auto-derision]
la culture c'est comme la confiture, moins on en a, plus on l'étale 
[/edit : auto-derision]


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

siècle des lumières


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Lumières sur moi


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

moissoneuse bateuse


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Usée comme une vieille chausette


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Ossétie, ça prend 2 s, non ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

on ne pourrait dire sans plus de précision


----------



## kisco (11 Janvier 2005)

on pourrait chercher pour savoir


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Voire investiguer


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

Gai luron!


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

rondement menée cette opération!


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Ion positif


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Tif et Tondu


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

ton "dur",est-ce un TGV nord ?


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Ordinairement je préfère le Thalys...


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

Ta lisse ! Elle a pelé ?


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ta lisse ! Elle a pelé ?




Elle appelait sa mère pour lui dire un truc.


----------



## golf (11 Janvier 2005)

Truc en plume, plume de boa ?!


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

oasis ou juste un mirage


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Age de raison


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Age de raison



sons mélodieux


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

dieux du ciel


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Ciel qui tombe


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ciel qui tombe



tombes oubliées


----------



## sonic snake (11 Janvier 2005)

oubliette et catacombe


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> oubliette et catacombe



combe fleurie dans les sous bois


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2005)

Bois pas trop non plus :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

Plus tard tu comprendras


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Plus tard tu comprendras



draps sales ou sales draps ?


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

draps propres c'est mieux!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> draps propres c'est mieux!



mieux quand on fait son lit


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

_______


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Carnaval de la Cour des Miracles...


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2005)

miracles obscures dus à on ne sait quoi


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est quoi c'bordel ??


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Elvire, comment lui en vouloir ?....


----------



## Goulven (11 Janvier 2005)

loir et cher


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> loir et cher



Hervé est sorti pour quelques instants


----------



## teo (11 Janvier 2005)

Instantané ou café en grain, choisissez !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Instantané ou café en grain, choisissez !



c'est bien serré avec deux sucres pour moi


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien serré avec deux sucres pour moi



moi, je ne bois jamais.


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Même pas de l'eau ?


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Même pas de l'eau ?



De l'eau? Seulement avec du pastis.


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

L'eau ferruginnneuseeee uniquement


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

uniquement si elle n'est pas trop durétique...


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Tic tac tic tac fait la pendule


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2005)

du lait ?


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> du lait ?



lait et schnaps, la boisson des habitants des montagnes.


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

Agnès n'a rien à voir ici


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Agnès n'a rien à voir ici



ici ou ailleurs, c'est pas pareil


----------



## lumai (11 Janvier 2005)

pareillement à ce qui se fait là-bas


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

il est des notres! , il....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Il est rejeté


----------



## mac-aïoli (11 Janvier 2005)

T'es pas un peu fou


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

foutez nous tranquiles...c'est pas nous qu'on ira vous mettre des bâtons dans les trous !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> foutez nous tranquiles...c'est pas nous qu'on ira vous foutre des bâtons dans les trous !



les trous non signalés sont dangereux


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les trous non signalés sont dangereux


ange heureux : c'est beau ça


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> les trous non signalés sont dangereux



reugneugneux


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

gneugneux grillé


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ange heureux : c'est beau ça



bossa nova


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bossa nova


à Nova Moor


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bossa nova


 Va donc bosser au lieu de flooder


----------



## duracel (11 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Va donc bosser au lieu de flooder



Flooder, c'est mal...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

malheureusement pour toi, le flood est bon pour la santé !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> à Nova Moor



mourir de plaisir


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

La Santé, carrément ?


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2005)

Carrément ! Sentez-moi ce bon parfum


----------



## yoffy (11 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> sentez-moi ce bon parfum


parfum de grillades


----------



## Stargazer (11 Janvier 2005)

a dada sur mon bidet


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

bidet, lavabo, toilettes ... Fait chier de faire le ménage !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> bidet, lavabo, toilettes ... Fait chier de faire le ménage !



âge de raison


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

raison de plus !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> raison de plus !



plus on est de fous


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

fou en B2 ... et Mat !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Math ou Français ?


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est la vie


----------



## KARL40 (11 Janvier 2005)

Virenque est un gros junkie ! :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Qui pense que c'est à l'insu de son plein gré ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Réponse automatique


----------



## appleman (11 Janvier 2005)

tique sur mon chat


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

château de sable


----------



## Grug (11 Janvier 2005)

bleu à l'âme


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

amnésique


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> amnésique


sigfried freud est un imposteur : il est hetero


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

roh la la, c'est pas sigfried c'est sigmund


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

Mund Dieu, mund Dieu !


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mund Dieu, mund Dieu !



Dieu est mort


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

mordre, c'est ce que je sais faire de mieux


----------



## mado (11 Janvier 2005)

yeux de velours


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> yeux de velours



du vélours, touche, madame, la qualité du vélours   :rateau:


----------



## Hamster de combat (11 Janvier 2005)

velours... velours, t'as pas l'impression de tourner en rond à toujours revenir sur velours ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> velours... velours, t'as pas l'impression de tourner en rond à toujours revenir sur velours ?



lourd, il fait lourd


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> lourd, il fait lourd



l'ours court encore


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Janvier 2005)

Cor de chasse


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Cor de chasse



chasse marée: excellente publication


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

sionisme obligatoire


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> sionisme obligatoire



toi, reviens vite


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

vitamines ou amphétamines ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vitamines ou amphétamines ?



mine de rien, il est toujours là


----------



## purestyle (11 Janvier 2005)

largement présent d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> largement présent d'ailleurs



heure d'été ou d'hiver ?


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

vérification faite, heure d'été


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vérification faite, heure d'été



hétérogène ou homogène ?


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

génial ! tout simplement génial


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> génial ! tout simplement génial



ni Albert, ni Jérome sont venus


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

nul n'est exempt de tout reproche


----------



## yoffy (12 Janvier 2005)

prachain iTruc dans six mois...avec 2 Mo de shuffle


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

le rocher dépasse au dessus de l'eau


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

l'autre est sûrement jaloux maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'autre est sûrement jaloux maintenant



tenant son chapeau à la main, il pénétra... dans le bar


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Janvier 2005)

le barracuda, poisson vorace


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

race canine très demandée


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Janvier 2005)

Mandela libéré


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

réservoir inépuisable


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Janvier 2005)

sable chaud d'une plage ensoleillée


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

yé né pas chaandgé, yé soui touyour cet homme etrandgé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Janvier 2005)

etrandgé in the night


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

nightclubbing à Ibizaaaaa


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

zaza ou zoé ?


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

oé c'est notre force à nous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> oé c'est notre force à nous



nous sommes les plus gentils


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

nouveau iPod en vente
[je me suis fait grillé  ]


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

tiramisou où banana split ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tiramisou où banana split ?



split belle ville de la cote dalmate


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

mater la voisine
[ouf, pas cette fois-ci  ]


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

inestimable trésor


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

or des scythes


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

scythes, la civilisation qui ne connaissait pas l'écriture
[fichtre, il était hard celui là  ]


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

érudit


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

dit moi tout


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

tout et son contraire


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

erreur n°404


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> erreur n°404



quatrain de belle facture


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

Turin n'est pas aussi belle que Milan


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Turin n'est pas aussi belle que Milan



l'an 2000, c'est du passé


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

passé décomposé


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

poser mes yeux sur elle :rose:


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

ailes du désir


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

désire t elle me revoir ?


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

voir ou ne pas voir ?  Telle est la question.
(bonne nuit)


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

on fait du surplace


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> on fait du surplace



place à la nuit


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

nuisance sonore


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2005)

nord nord-est


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> nord nord-est



est-il resté ?


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

terriblement ennuyeux


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Janvier 2005)

yeux de velours


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Lourd comme un poids


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Poids plume


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Hume donc ces embrums marins, ils vivifieront tes poumons encrassés


----------



## Goulven (12 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas vrai!


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

vraiment difficile ce matin


----------



## KARL40 (12 Janvier 2005)

matin difficile, journée très longue !


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

longue et dure, je prefère m'auto censurer


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Sans urée, ça se voit dans l'analyse


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sans urée, ça se voit dans l'analyse


L'analyse c'est de la merde, j'ai eu 5 au premier DS


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> L'analyse c'est de la merde, j'ai eu 5 au premier DS



DS 19, ça c'était de la bagnole.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

bagnole de merde : la prochaine sera une ford fiesta


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> bagnole de merde : la prochaine sera une ford fiesta


 fiesta un soir sur deux ça aide pas non plus à raviser


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Avisé, voilà ce qu'il faut être avant de se décider à sortir ou à rester au chaud devant ses livres et ses cahiers


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Hier je suis parti aux Antilles


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Antilles, une bien belle destination pour ce mois de janvier si froid...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Antilles, une bien belle destination pour ce mois de janvier si froid...



froid aux mains, chaud au c½ur


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Au c½ur des ténèbres, j'entendis un bruit qui me fit sursauter...


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Sauter sur l'occasion


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

L'occasion fait le larron


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> L'occasion fait le larron



et ron, petit patapon


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Tapons un bon coup sur la table, histoire de réveiller les appétits !


----------



## sonic snake (12 Janvier 2005)

petit, petit, petit ..... viens là que je te mange


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

Mangez-moi! Mangez-moi! Mangez-moi!
C'est le chant du psylo qui supplie
Qui joue avec les âmes
Et ouvre les volets de la perception


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

Si on va par là, on s'aventure en terrain meuble...


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2005)

meublons ces blancs que le TGV supporte mal !!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

Malle des Indes...


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Désintéressé ? Non !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Désintéressé ? Non !



nonnes silencieuses au Carmel


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Janvier 2005)

Carmel, let me think, la chanteuse ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Carmel, let me think, la chanteuse ?



eux se souviennent ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2005)

viennes, des saucisses par milliers


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (12 Janvier 2005)

Vienne, là where they danse la Polka ?

[edith]_Bloody supercarpet !!!_[/edith]


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> viennes, des saucisses par milliers



lier une sauce beurre blanc


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

Blanc comme neige


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Blanc comme neige



neige? Non, pluie!!


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

pluie torrentielle


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

Elle avait pourtant annoncé du beau temps la fille de la météo


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

Hé ho ! Du bateau !!!


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hé ho ! Du bateau !!!



Oh, que d'eau, et que c'est haut.


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

hauteur d'esprit


----------



## purestyle (12 Janvier 2005)

prise d'otage


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Janvier 2005)

age de pierre


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

2 pierres et paf, le pare-brise était en miette


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Et te regarder comme un aigle cherchant sa proie me devient difficile, ce désir est tel que ...


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Elke est partie sans demander son reste (si si c'est un prénom d'outre-Rhin)


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2005)

Rince bien la serpillère quand tu auras fini !


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

reste qu'elle n'est toujours pas ici


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Initiation à la vie.


----------



## lumai (12 Janvier 2005)

virement de bord en navigation fluviale


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

vivre d'amour et d'eau fraiche...


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2005)

Echalotte ou poivre avec le steack ?


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

Steak dans l'onglet ou la bavette.....


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

etes vous prets?


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Steak dans l'onglet ou la bavette.....



La bave était à elle, mhhh, ça laisse rêveur.


----------



## appleman (12 Janvier 2005)

veurey c'est pas tres loin de chez moi


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Moi je m'en fiche


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en fiche


 fichtre ! 25 000 messages


----------



## boodou (12 Janvier 2005)

mes sages résolutions si vite trahies &#8230;


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

i'l est des noooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOtreuh


----------



## Hamster de combat (12 Janvier 2005)

euuuuh... bonsoir


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Soir 3


----------



## Goulven (12 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Soir 3


3 petits cochons


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

cochons pendus au plafond


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Janvier 2005)

fondu bourguigne ou savoyarde ...?


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

de quoi parles-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Tu veux ou tu veux pas ?   :hein:


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

Pas de ça ici


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Pas de géant


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Pas de géant


 Géant vert


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Géant vert



vert de peur.


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Janvier 2005)

peur de rien moi


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> peur de rien moi




moi, mo,i moi, toujours moi, tu n'as que ce mot à la bouche?


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2005)

bouche-trou


----------



## Franswa (13 Janvier 2005)

roue de secours


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> roue de secours



cour de recréation


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2005)

création très intéressante ce TGV !


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

tion tion tion tion tion tion , vous n'etes qu'un tion clément mathieu !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> création très intéressante ce TGV !



ce TGV: une exclusivité aricosec


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce TGV: une exclusivité aricosec



aricosec, où est il ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> aricosec, où est il ?



il doit se remettre des festivités de fin d'année


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> il doit se remettre des festivités de fin d'année



anémone de mer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> anémone de mer



merci beaucoup


----------



## poildep (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup


 cou qui gonfle.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup



le cou du lapin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> le cou du lapin



un coup de reins c'est mieux


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

c'est mieux à deux


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

eux, mais nous


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> eux, mais nous



nous irons tous au paradis


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous irons tous au paradis



Au paradis ! C'est une allusion graveleuse à Vanessa qui chantait Joe le Taxi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Au paradis ! C'est une allusion graveleuse à Vanessa qui chantait Joe le Taxi ?



taxi, vous êtes libre ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> taxi, vous êtes libre ?



libre à vous de monter dans le Tequila Gin Vodka


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> libre à vous de monter dans le Tequila Gin Vodka



cassés, sont complètement cassés    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cassés, sont complètement cassés    :rateau:



casser la voix


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> casser la voix



voilà le résultat


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voilà le résultat



tata yoyo


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tata yoyo



yoyo est retombé en enfance


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> yoyo est retombé en enfance



fance dans le tos


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Toaste moi quelques tartines


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

tartine du matin, chagrin ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Grain de folie


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Au lit les petits ! Oh non, ça s'était hier soir ! T'as pas autre chose ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Choses non avouables


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

A blémi sous l'insulte


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

l'insulte ne touche pas mes oreilles chastes


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

astérix


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> astérix


astérix et périls


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Janvier 2005)

Ils n'ont rien de mieux à faire?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont rien de mieux à faire?



Affaire de goûts


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Ils n'ont rien de mieux à faire?


 Faire du café serait une bonne idée


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

dédé ? dédééééééé ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

des décisions à prendre


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

androgyne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

gynécologie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

logis que je vais quitter pour aller au boulot


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Boulot de feignant


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

en passant par la lorraine


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

haine de l'autre


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Autre jour


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Saison des cerises


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

risées à la surface de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Fois 4 = 51


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Et un de plus qui est de la partie...


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

home sweet home


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

métempsychose


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

chose, machin, truc


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

truculent


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

tongue ou basket


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

sable chaud


----------



## boodou (13 Janvier 2005)

show à l'américaine !


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ken© et Barbie® sont sans arrêt en vacances !!


 
 C'est pas possible! comment font ils pour mettre de l'essence dans le camping car rose?


----------



## Goulven (13 Janvier 2005)

rose blanche ou rose rouge?


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

vise bien dans ce cas !


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> vise bien dans ce cas !



caca


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

ça on peut dire que c'est élégant  :mouais:


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ça on peut dire que c'est élégant  :mouais:



Les gants, ça peut toujours être utile dans cette situation.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Autres moeurs


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

meurs de rire


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rira bien qui rira le dernier



dernier arrivé, premier servi.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

vie & mort


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

ôte tes mains de là


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Hein ? de la tête... si si si,  il l'a marqué de la tête !


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

tête à claques


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Claques dans la figure.


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

encore un piège pour le train


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

trainspotting


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

potins et autres rumeurs


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

meurs un autre jour


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Jour de fête


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

on n'est plus au cinéma, là..


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

jamais tu fais de pause quand tu glandes toi


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

toiletter mon petit chien, j'aime bien !


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bien mal acquis ne profite jamais



mais je l'ai déjà lue, celle-là


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Celle-là, c'est une star, je l'ai vu en Une de tout les magazines pipole...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, c'est une star, je l'ai vu en Une de tout les magazines pipole...



polisson, va


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2005)

valeur inestimable


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> valeur inestimable



ma blanquette de veau est prête


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

prête moi ta femme


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Femme de chambre


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

chambre sur cour


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

cours toujours


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> cours toujours



Toujours la poisse celui-là.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

l'huile à bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'huile à bonheur



heure exacte


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

acte de bravoure


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

vous reprendrez bien de la blanquette ?


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

enquêter dans un sac de noeuds


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

N'aurais-tu pas la solution ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Janvier 2005)

Noeud de cravate


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Noeud de cravate



ratte de noirmoutier


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

hé mais c'est la foire par ici !!!! On se fait doubler par les retardataires !!! Non mais quand même !!!


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

quand même tu y vas fort !


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

Fort Boyard ?


----------



## Ali Baba (13 Janvier 2005)

Art moderne


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

dernière séance


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment je vous réponds


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> dernière séance



anse de Ficajola


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> anse de Ficagola


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

réponse tardive


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

diverses choses parmi lesquelles une trame


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2005)

Tramway nommé Désir...


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Désiré, il s'appelait


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

Lait ou laid


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

les yeux sans visage


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

sage message


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> sage message



mais sage et calme il le sera


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

mes respects Tibo

Edit:je suis pas si rapide , désolé


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

beaucoup trop cher


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> mes respects Tibo



beaucoup de plaisir de vous rencontrer, mes respects également


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> beaucoup de plaisir de vous rencontrer, mes respects également



menteur.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

heureusement pour nous d'ailleurs


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

eureka ! ....j'ai tout compris


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Erreur monumentale


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

mentalement alliené


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> eureka ! ....j'ai tout compris



compris dans l'addition


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Erreur monumentale


les grillés,comptez vous.....un,deux..trois !


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> compris dans l'addition


additionner les points


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

Et point de café offert à la fin du repas, avec le pousse-café. Vous imaginez bien ma tête...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et point de café offert à la fin du repas, avec le pousse-café. Vous imaginez bien ma tête...



êtes-vous repu ?


----------



## KARL40 (13 Janvier 2005)

republique bananière ?


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

pu d'place !!!


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

Astérix chez les Bretons


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Astérix chez les Bretons


 tombe la neige, vive le vent


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

L'eventail se taille au vent mauvais


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

vérification de routine


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

la tinette se vide normalement tous les jours


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

ours blanc, mais panther noire c'est ma préférée


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

la raie, mon poisson fetiche


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

cherchez l'erreur


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

cher et peut-être très chère


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> cher et peut-être très chère


 
 Cher ami, voilà la réponse que vous attendiez


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

le diesel est très polluant !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le diesel est très polluant !



en ce temps là...


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

la femme n'avait pas de silicone


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2005)

connbnerie ce mac mini


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

ni bon ni mauvais, juste moyen


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ni bon ni mauvais, juste moyen



yen il en faut 135,87 pour 1 ¤


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

un européen convaincu n'aurait pas mieux dit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2005)

mieux que le mac mini la brouette suedoise


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

oiseaux de mauvaises augures


----------



## macmarco (13 Janvier 2005)

Urgence de la situation...


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

on ne peut pas mieux faire...


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas mieux faire...


aire ou air il faut de la surface ou de l'espace


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> aire ou air il faut de la surface et de l'espace



pacem in terris


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

ristourne non négligeable


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

blé rien que du blé


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

ablation du porte monnaie


----------



## xanadu (13 Janvier 2005)

aïe aïe aïe aïe


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

ayé, ça part en couille


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ayé, ça part en couille



ouille mon doigt  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Oie et canard


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Doigt dans son nez ou doigt de pied ?


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

piétiner sauvagement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oie et canard



narcisses du printemps


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

mentir ou avouer ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Avouer que vous floodez  dans ce sujet   :hein:


----------



## sonic snake (13 Janvier 2005)

sujet qui fache .....


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

fachez-vous pas !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

pas la hache de guerre


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

guerrier solitaire, iroquois ou apache


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

a pas cheyenne ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> a pas cheyennes ?



hyène affamée


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hyène affamée



femme et maîtresse, c'est pareil?


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

rayonnante de bonheur


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

bonne heure pour un petit café


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

faites de la musique


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> faites de la musique



que c'est harmonieux !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

yeux de velours


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> yeux de velours



oursins bien frais


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> oursins bien frais


 frais mieux d'aller me coucher si je révise pas moi :mouais:


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

moisissures sur les murs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> moisissures sur les murs



muré dans le silence


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

six lances et trois tomahawks


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> six lances plus trois tomahacks



hacker de compétition


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

pétition anti-cro$oft


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

peut-il le dire ?


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

soft qui peuuuuux !  :rose:


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> peut-il le dire ?


hardi les gars !

(Edit : Edit croisé...... très rare !    )


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Janvier 2005)

euuuh là !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

là quoi ?


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

ougadougou et tombouctou


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde sur le pont !


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ougadougou et tombouctou



HouHou HouHou fait le hibou.


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

bout-en-train se transformant en étalon


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> HouHou HouHou fait le hibou.


Bou ! fait la chouette


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bout-en-train se transformant en étalon


Et ta longe ? lui dit il


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

hilarante, lui repondit l'autre


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hilarante, lui repondit l'autre


au trot ils partirent


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

tirant dans le tas


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tirant dans le tas


t'as bourré ? demandat l'un


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

l'Hindou oui, la pakistanaise non


----------



## kisco (13 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> t'as bourré ? demandat l'un


lundi matin oui, répondit l'autre

edit: mince, grillé  :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

très bien comment tu t'es fait grillé


----------



## yoffy (13 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> très bien comment tu t'es fait grillé


gris y est , alezan aussi


Ps : l'hindoue,j'en rigole encore !


----------



## purestyle (13 Janvier 2005)

si maman si, maman si tu voyais ma vie  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> si maman si, maman si tu voyais ma vie  :rateau:


avis aux posteurs de la nuit


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

nuire aux autres


----------



## IceandFire (14 Janvier 2005)

très à la douzaine...


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> très à la douzaine...


Zaines nous sommes


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (14 Janvier 2005)

Nous sommes tous aware, ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes tous aware, ce soir !



soirée calme


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2005)

calme avant la tempête ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> calme avant la tempête ...



pétales de roses


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

empêtré dans les câbles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> empêtré dans les câbles



grillé


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pétales de roses


 ose repeter pour voir


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

pourvoir en cassation


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Sion est une ville biblique


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Hic, bourré dès 5 heure, le Berry viticulteur :rose:


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

t'eurais pas un beu apusé ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

usé jusqu'au bout


----------



## toph (14 Janvier 2005)

bouteilles vides ce matin


----------



## Pitt (14 Janvier 2005)

matin câlin


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

L'un rie l'autre pleure


----------



## IceandFire (14 Janvier 2005)

Eure département 27


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

27 ans? C'est l'âge que j'ai eu...


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai eu le même


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même


Le même age que moi? Mais il y a moins longtemps...  :love:


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

tant pis pour eux


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

eux ne sont plus concernés!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

cernez les et tirez dans le tas


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

le tatami est bleu !


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

bleus les yeux Isabelle a


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Allez les verts


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

vernissage mondain


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Mon daim s'est échappé ce matin...


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

ce matin un lapin a tué un chasseur


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Un chat serait impliqué aussi...


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

aussitôt arrivé, il est reparti


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Parti pour d'autres méfaits inavouables


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

blessant tout le monde sur son passage


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

passage de l'ange


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Angels in America: la pièce de théâtre, l'opéra, la mini-série: au choix


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

choisir le bon camp


----------



## mac-aïoli (14 Janvier 2005)

Choix cornélien


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

incapable de choisir

 edit : grillée


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

lien désactivé


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Sire, votre carosse est avancé

edit : Alors grillé aussi !!


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> lien désactivé



Vertiges de l'amour


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Vertiges de l'amour: c'est pas un tube de Bashung ?


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

ungaro fait aussi café branchouille


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Ouille! Quelle culture!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

tu rigoles j'espère


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Regarde moi bien, ai-je l'air de rigoler?


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

au lait c'est bien meilleur


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

heuristique que j'aimerais trouver


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

véritablement en cuir


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> véritablement en cuir



cuirassé Potemkine


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

qui ne sait pas ferait mieux de se taire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> qui ne sait pas ferait mieux de se taire



terriblement de mauvaise humeur


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

meurtri par de telles nouvelles


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> meurtri par de telles nouvelles



les news ne sont pas bonnes ?


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet



n'es-tu pas décoiffée ?


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

coiffée de ta casquette tu n'es pas


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Pas de bol, je me suis fait grillé par lumai!!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

mayonnaise de Dijon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mayonnaise de Dijon



on n'est pas des b½ufs


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

dijon burgonde


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on n'est pas des b½ufs


 Boeuf carotte pour la une!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Une lune de pure beauté


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

botter en touche


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Touche pas à mon Mac!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

ma Cadillac n'est pas rose


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Pas rose l'avenir pour certains...


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

teindre en rouge alors


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

lors de notre prochaine sortie


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

orticulteur du roi


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

rois mages


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rois mages


Je ne crois pas que ce soir une bonne idée


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

décidons ensemble de leur sort


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

sortilège


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Je me suis fait grillé par madonna... décidément!!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

l'ai je bien dominé ?


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'ai je bien dominé ?


 Do mi né? Non!!!! C'est Do Ré Mi


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

rémy :love: , t'es où?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Où veux-tu qu'il soit :rose:


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Soit au bureau, soit au bar?


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

à mon tour !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Tour de chauffe


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Feuille de papier


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Papier maché


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Papier à écrire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Chez le coiffeur


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Coiffeur pour dame


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

Dame que diantre !


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Antre du diable


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

nier serait inutile


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nier serait inutile



Till l'espiègle


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Le TGV déraille!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

railler tu peux mais sortir de son chemin le train point


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> railler tu peux mais sortir de son chemin le train point


 Point de vue très personnel!


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Personnellement j'ai rien contre


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement j'ai rien contre



contre moi, il fait chaud...   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Chaud comme mon lapin


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Chaud comme mon lapin


 La pinède est boisée cette année


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Année de grands changements


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> La pinède est boisée cette année



Anne est dans mon lit.  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Année de grands changements


 m'en fous


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> m'en fous


 Oula la!


----------



## duracel (14 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oula la!



Là, un monstre......


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Là, un monstre......


 Regarde mieux, ce n'est que ton père...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

ton père je suis, Luke


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> ton père je suis, Luke


 Que t'avais-je dis?


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

dis donc toi, on rigole pas, c'est un sujet sérieux


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> dis donc toi, on rigole pas, c'est un sujet sérieux


 Heuh... promis je vais me tenir à carreaux!!


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

Rhoromanie


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rhoromanie


 Nier l'évidence ne t'apportera rien!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

rien à redire, fallait le trouver ce mot quand-meme


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> rien à redire, fallait le trouver ce mot quand-meme


 Même que je sais pas s'il existe dans le dictionnaire...


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Même pas peur


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur


 'tain, global qui se fait griller ça arrive pas souvent quand-même


----------



## mado (14 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Même que je sais pas s'il existe dans le dictionnaire...


rachid taha


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rachid taha


Haaaaaa ok! Il a même un site ce brave garçon...


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

'sont fous d'inventer des mots pareils :/


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Pareil que Darky!


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

Darky est grand, beau et fort


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

fortement modeste


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Janvier 2005)

modeste aussi, c'est vrai


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Vraiment tu as toutes les qualités!  :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (14 Janvier 2005)

Qualités qui sont mine, too !


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

tout le monde le sait ça !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Arrivée tardive des nos invités


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Invité au week-end Guinness :love:


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Invité au week-end Guinness :love:


 
 guiness, la bonne bibine à son pèpère ...


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Paire de fesses


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Féssée garantie pour les nioubies!


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

bien, quoi d'autres ?


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Très sympathique comme réponse!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

On se dit qu'on s'aime


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

merguez


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Et zut! C'est pas possible!!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

bleu comme toi


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bleu comme toi


 Toi toi mon tout mon roi!


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

roycco minute soupe


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> roycco minute soupe


 Soupe au lait ce soir non?


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

non ? comme quand j'étais petite ???


----------



## squarepusher (14 Janvier 2005)

item bien caché


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

caché, il a édité


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Editer n'est pas jouer!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

jouer sa peau sur le net


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

Nettoyer surtout ensuite!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

huitres d'oleron, beurk


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Nettoyer surtout ensuite!


suis tenu de le faire ?


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> huitres d'oleron, beurk


beurk ! encore du poisson... grillé


----------



## Goulven (14 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> beurk ! encore du poisson...grillé


 Hé! Les huitres tu appelles ça du poisson? Et grillé en plus? Ignare va!


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

vadé retro satanas


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

nasse à crustacés


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas un peu bientôt fini vos conneries


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vadé retro satanas


a ta nasse , pêcheur

(Edit : mince, encore!)


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

heureusement que t'es moins rapide que moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Mois d'avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Mois d'avril ne te découvre pas d'un fil


files à tes listes....de timbres


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

bredouiller n'importe quoi


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

quoi qu'on en dise


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

17 ans, c'est le bon age


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> 17 ans, c'est le bon age



agent de la circulation


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

On ne le peut


----------



## purestyle (14 Janvier 2005)

petit à petit elle s'effeuille


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> petit à petit elle s'effeuille



feuille après feuille...


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> feuille après feuille...


âpre feuilleton !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> âpre feuilleton !



ton ton ne change pas  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

passe le temps


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

An 2000


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

deux mille cinq


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> deux mille cinq



seins que je voudrais bien voir  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> seins que je voudrais bien voir  :rateau:



voir lyon en février et mourir de froid


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Froid de canard


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Deux canards au bord de l'eau


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

De l'eau pour le pastis bien sur


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

sur le quai j'attends la vague


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> sur le quai j'attends la vague



la vague ? Pas Nouvelle Vague quand même


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Quand même il exagère à remettre ça encore une fois sur la table


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Table d'opération


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2005)

ion positif ou négatif ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

tif coupé en quatre


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2005)

le quatre-quart breton est meilleur que son phare !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Phare de Belle Ile


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2005)

l'illégalité du P2P est contestable !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Table de ping-pong


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2005)

mon ongle s'est cassé !


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Janvier 2005)

Casser la voix


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2005)

un voyage en bretagne serait plutot sympa


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> un voyage en bretagne serait plutot sympa


..pas en avant Maria ! .. un , dos , tres...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Tressez ses cheveux roux qui vous cachent le visage


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Vice agile de mes doigts qui s'activent sur le clavier quotidiennement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Mentaux d'hiver


----------



## yoffy (14 Janvier 2005)

divers manteaux étoilés dans le ciel


----------



## Hamster de combat (14 Janvier 2005)

ciel ! mon hamster


----------



## yoffy (15 Janvier 2005)

terrible ! il était là il n'y a pas deux minutes


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

les huttes d'autant ne valent pas nos building


----------



## yoffy (15 Janvier 2005)

dingues , les progrès en la matière


----------



## teo (15 Janvier 2005)

matière synthétique ou  à synthétiser


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est le meilleur de notre groupe en terme de gestion.


----------



## golf (15 Janvier 2005)

J'espère qu'on l'aura pas dans le c..


----------



## iTof (15 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'espère qu'on l'aura pas dans le c..


 dans le clou du spectacle, vous verrez, il y a un équilibriste...


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

cte mal de crâne là, nurofen sur nurofen... :rateau:  :casse:  :rateau:  :casse:


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2005)

Feignant de naissance :sleep:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

sens de la vie


----------



## iTof (15 Janvier 2005)

vitalité intempestive du Week-end...


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Janvier 2005)

week end de cauchemard


----------



## xanadu (15 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> week end de cauchemard



Mardi finira par regler les choses


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Janvier 2005)

Choses, machins, trucs en tous genres....


----------



## xanadu (15 Janvier 2005)

reste positif alors


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Or de maison du café


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Or de maison du café



fais-donc ce qu'on te demande


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Handicapé moteur.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Handicapé moteur.



moteur à explosion


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

on ne peut pas plaire à toutes


----------



## IceandFire (15 Janvier 2005)

toutes les notes de musique...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> toutes les notes de musique...


que vous écoutez sont d'origine astrale ?


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

astra la margarine ?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

le rhinoceros se rapproche de la licorne !


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Janvier 2005)

Corne de brume


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Janvier 2005)

brumisateur


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2005)

heure de pointe


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

le rhumatologue est une personne atteinte de rhume ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Meuh fait la vache


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Vache qui rit


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

riz au lait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> riz au lait



les chiens ne font pas des chats


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

le chapitre de ce livre et fort remarquable


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le chapitre de ce livre et fort remarquable



ablettes de nos rivières


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Hier c'était pas aujourd'hui


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Hier c'était pas aujourd'hui


 oui, mais encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais encore ?



correctement installé dans son aquarium


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

Riom, dans le Puy-de-Dôme


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

riz homme riz femelle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

mets-le où tu veux


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

heu... je sais pas trop où le mettre


----------



## mado (15 Janvier 2005)

mettre les voiles


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

voilà, il faut le mettre sur un bateau 

PS : pour grug et pas dtc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> voilà, il faut le mettre sur un bateau
> 
> PS : pour grug et pas dtc



torride, ce fil


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

tot ou tard, on y viens   :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

la viennoiserie, c'est tellement bon que j'en fais des orgies


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

gisant, terrassé par une crise de foie


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

fois de trop


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

tropique du capricorne


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

corne de bique


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

bique et bique et golégram


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

golégram bour et bour et ratatam


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

tatami de judoka


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

okaïdo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

aie, donne-moi une aspirine


----------



## lumai (15 Janvier 2005)

rhinites sont de saison


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

c'est son pantalon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

talon d'Achille


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

ile deserte


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

sers-toi autre chose


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

ose prendre un truc fort


----------



## appleman (15 Janvier 2005)

fort de ce succés je vais direct à l'olympia!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

un piano ou un clavecin?


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Cinquantième rugissant...


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2005)

un lave seins !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

sincèrement?


----------



## appleman (15 Janvier 2005)

mentir c'est pas bien!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

mésaventures sur mésaventures


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

Ventura Lino?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

nos films preferes : l'aventure c'est l'aventure !


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

turbine en caoutchouc


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Où c'est le paradis ?


----------



## yoffy (15 Janvier 2005)

pas radis , navets ce soir


----------



## appleman (15 Janvier 2005)

soir 3 c'est sur la 3 et c'est super interessant... :mouais:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

récent ? c'est à voir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

avoir la pêche


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

échalotte, ail et fines herbes


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

herbes à fumer


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

humez moi cet air nauséabond


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Fumer est très mauvais pour la santé et l'environnement


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> humez moi cet air nauséabond


ha bon, ça sent mauvais?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

Mentir sur la santé public est très vilain !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mentir sur la santé public est très vilain !



un tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## PoorMonsteR (15 Janvier 2005)

laura smet


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> laura smet



la metamorphose de l'etat eutectique en protectique s'apelle la metamorphose smectique


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> laura smet


 
 met ta culotte et rentre chez toi Laura &#8230;


----------



## touba (15 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> met ta culotte et rentre chez toi Laura &#8230;


 
l'aura de cet homme est immense ! :mouais:


----------



## Talchan (15 Janvier 2005)

mensonge, je l'ai bien connu


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

nul n'est parfait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Parfait flambé


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

bérézina annoncée


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

Cemantique de la destruction


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

on ne me la fait pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Pas de l'ours


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

Ours en peluche ou winnie l'ourson ?


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Ourson les femmes ?


----------



## purestyle (15 Janvier 2005)

à mon avis, loin derrière les hommes  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Les hominidés sont nos ancêtres...


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2005)

être ou paraitre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> être ou paraitre



parait très occupé


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Pénible la lenteur des forums, est, sans rire.... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

Rire de bon coeur.


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Coeur de la nuit battant au rythme de la ville...


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Janvier 2005)

il a pose sa main sur son coeur battant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

An nouveau


----------



## macmarco (15 Janvier 2005)

Veau d'or au pied duquel se pressent les fidèles...


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

les mains pleines d'or, d'encens,de myrrhe et de moire


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

"Elisa, Elisa
Elisa saute-moi au cou
Elisa, Elisa
Elisa cherche-moi des poux,
Enfonce bien tes ongles,
Et tes doigts délicats
Dans la jungle
De mes cheveux Lisa
"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "Elisa, Elisa
> Elisa saute-moi au cou
> Elisa, Elisa
> Elisa cherche-moi des poux,
> ...



sa coiffure est jolie


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sa coiffure est jolie


jolie,jolie...saladeu deu fruits..


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Oui je le veux


----------



## mado (16 Janvier 2005)

euh ! pas moi !


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

moi ca depend de mon humeur...


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2005)

Humeur de havanes ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Nez de madonne.


----------



## duracel (16 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nez de madonne.



Ma, donne-moi ma pizza.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Zazie en concert


----------



## duracel (16 Janvier 2005)

Sert les fesses, j'arrive!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Rive droite ou gauche ?


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

venez, venez et vous verrez de quel bois je me chauffe!


----------



## purestyle (16 Janvier 2005)

offrir un peu de bonheur à ses proches


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

prochain arrêt en gare vers midi..


----------



## purestyle (16 Janvier 2005)

dimanche est le plus ennuyeux des jours


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

les journées suivantes sont plus gaies !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Gai(es) comme un pinson ?


----------



## purestyle (16 Janvier 2005)

son pied gauche était magique


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

hic hoc


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Auxquels je participe


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

art ici, pas vraiment


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

entièrement d'accord


----------



## appleman (16 Janvier 2005)

ordinairement je ne mettrai pas dans cet état


----------



## boodou (16 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ordinairement je ne mettrai pas dans cet état


 
 tête à claque !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

lac plat


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Attendre un peu


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

un peu plié..


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

Plié en deux


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Janvier 2005)

Deux et deux font....


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

...font, font, font les petites marionnettes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Net notre vie


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

Victoire, la femme de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Hi une souris


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2005)

Ris de veau au caramel et aux lardons...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Lardons et caramel ?  Beurk !


----------



## macmarco (16 Janvier 2005)

Que peux-tu en dire si tu n'as essayé ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Yé peux pas en dire grand chose.


----------



## purestyle (16 Janvier 2005)

aux armes citoyens


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

si toi y'en a avoir des sous, moi content


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

Si t'es con tant mieux !


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Janvier 2005)

Mieux vaut être aveugle que de lire ça


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Mieux vaut être aveugle que de lire ça


ça c'est vrai


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Janvier 2005)

ça aussi d'ailleurs :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2005)

ca me desole d'avoir ecrit ca, grosse erreur de ma part, un gros bouhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

gros bouton de fleur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> gros bouton de fleur



fleur coupée à envoyer


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

voyez mes légumes s'ils sont bons !


----------



## kisco (16 Janvier 2005)

bon à rien ! menteur ! saligau !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Eau de vie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

de vinaigre de vin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> de vinaigre de vin



vinasse imbuvable


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

va blesser quelqu'un si tu regardes pas devant toi


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

et toi.. ture à bras  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> et toi.. ture à bras  :rose:



brassée de fleurs


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

fleur de bitume


----------



## Grug (16 Janvier 2005)

tu m'excuses ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

excuse-moi d'abord


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

abordage du navire rempli de trésors somptueux


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2005)

tueur de calamars


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tueur de calamars


la martienne m'accueillit


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Lit en bois


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

cueillit sur le fait


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

Fait comme ça


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

comme ça ou pas


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

pas vraiment  mais bon


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

bon sang mais c'est bien ça , c'est sûr


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

Sûrement pas ce soir


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

ce soir ce sera autrement


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Janvier 2005)

Autrement dit, y'a une ouverture :rose:


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

mentholé ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

en taule et ben non


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

(ou vertue réduite)


			
				Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouverte 'urement peut être bien


bien entendu,de ce côté là..


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

là ça part de traviole


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> en taule et ben non


non plus en bois


----------



## yoffy (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> là ça part de traviole


violement même !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

bois pas tout !!!


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

Tout ce vin me monte à la tête


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce vin me monte à la tête



la tête dans les étoiles


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

toile d'araignée


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

Araignée au plafond


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

à fond les manettes


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

manette des gaz


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

gazéifier le coca est


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

et pas qu'un peu


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

peu de gaz il reste si tu secoues la bouteille


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> peu de gaz il reste si tu secoues la bouteille



hé ! y'a plus rien !


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2005)

rien dans une bouteille vide


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Vide est le verre, mais pleine de bulles pétillantes est le regard


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

regarde moi et tu sauras qui je suisse


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

suisse ou pas y a toujours des bulles


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Bulles de savon


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

yaourt ou catalogue de vente par correspondance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

vonte en vienne forts ces suites


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

dance bien ce yahourt


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vonte en vienne forts ces suites


 suite ou pas, ça part tjs en vrille


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

yahourt core techno acid suisse


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> suite ou pas, ça part tjs en vrille


 
 Vrille devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

souatte c'est pour une autre fois


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> suite ou pas, ça part tjs en vrille



Vrille à plat, les plus dures


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

dure comme mes gencives brossées avec la glangyle


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

le moi est soluble dans l'alcool


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

l'alcool fatigue et donne mauvaise haleine


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

cool je vais me coucher


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> l'alcool fatigue et donne mauvaise haleine


 laine de verre (c'est ma dernière)


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

verre à moitié plein (je reste dans mon thème quoi   )


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

plein de merci pour ce coup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

coup de foudre


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Foudroyé sur place je suis


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

suis pris un coup de boule rouge ça fait mal :casse:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Malotru qui a fait ça se nomme


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

nomme macelene


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

macelene a du faire une fausse manipulation


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

on espere que ça ne se reproduira plus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

latimacelene a du faire une fausse manipulation


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

plus peut être pas mais ça c'est arrangé par mp


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

on se repete...


----------



## Franswa (17 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> latimacelene a du faire une fausse manipulation


 fausse manipulation ça n'était pas


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

répète après moi


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

pas si sur que ça quand meme...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Même pas vrai


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Vraiment le roi lui-même


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

mémé est tombée dans les orties


----------



## duracel (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> mémé est tombée dans les orties



Titi et Grosminet.


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

grosminet z'ai vu un grosminet


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

nettoyez moi ça et vite!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Vite et que ça saute


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

sauter quoi?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

quoi t'as pas vu


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

vu que j'étais pas là, non...


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

non parce que t'as raté un truc là


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

là je suis dégouté!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

t'es en retard c'est de ta faute


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

te fais pas de bille je suis toujours en retard!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

tard ou tôt peu importe du moment qu'on arrive


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

et oui c'est ce que je me dis aussi!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

aussitôt dit, aussitôt fait


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

faire la fete!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Te prendre la tête


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

tete aux pieds


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

pieds de poule en chocolat


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

chocolat au lait chaud et macarons


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

on y va quand vous voulez!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

voulez vous un verre


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

verre de terre? ah ça il n'en est pas question!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Question et réponse


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

on se marre bien!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Bien sûr avec appleman (bonne nuit  )


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Nuit agitée


----------



## kisco (17 Janvier 2005)

thé froid


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Froid de canards


----------



## duracel (17 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Froid de canards



canardons les tous.


----------



## Gabi (17 Janvier 2005)

tous nus


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> tous nus


 nudistes de tous pays, nudissez-vous!


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2005)

vous êtes tous tout nus devant vos Macs , hein ? :rose:


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes tous tout nus devant vos Macs , hein ? :rose:


 Un pervers de plus, un!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Un deux et trois


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Un deux et trois


 3 petits cochons pendus au plafond ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Plafond qui me faisait penser à un fond de mer.


----------



## KARL40 (17 Janvier 2005)

Merci Bernard !


----------



## purestyle (17 Janvier 2005)

narvalo va !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Bernard et Bianca quel film !


----------



## KARL40 (17 Janvier 2005)

vade retro, satanas !


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> vade retro, satanas !


 naas est-il un modo?


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

modo super gentil


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

T'y serais pas un peu lêche-cul?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Cul de jatte


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

hâte de partir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Partir loin d'ici


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

ici mieux qu'en face (c'est le nom d'un bar en face d'une prison)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Face de rat


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Face de rat


 Raté!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Raté je ne te visais pas


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Pas de pot, raté pour moi, je voulais dire qu'il est rat ce Poutine !
 Alors ça, ça va pas !


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Pas possible?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Blé des champs


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Chanter sous la pluie


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

pluie de champagne ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Pagne ou rien du tout lumai?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Mai ou juin.


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

Hein ?!? 

 j'crains le soleil...


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

soleil vert... Ca c'était du film...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Film à suspense


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

panse de brebis :sick:


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> panse de brebis :sick:


 Bis!!! C'était magnifique!


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

quel final c'était grandiose


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> quel final c'était grandiose


 Oser une telle créativité, fallait le faire!


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Oser une telle créativité, fallait le faire!



Fer à cheval


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fer à cheval


 Val d'amour... c'est pas loin de chez moi


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi, je vois la Tour Eiffel


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, je vois la Tour Eiffel


 Eiffel était un marin? Ou un musicien je crois?


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Je crois pas... Il était pas dans la dentelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Elle meurt


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Elle meurt


 Meurthe et Moselle


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

elle ose parler d'amour ? elle qui n'a jamais fait que parler parler parler...


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Par les chemins c'est plus joli


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Au lit maintenant !


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

nan d'abord !


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> nan d'abord !


 Abordage imminent!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Nan fais-je


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

_N'en jetez plus ! _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Plus ou moins ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Plus ou moins ?


 Moins par moins égal plus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Moins par moins égal plus



plus n'est jamais assez


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> plus n'est jamais assez


 Ah ces anglais!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Laid comme un pou


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Laid comme un pou


 Pourris jusqu'à la moelle!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Mouais elle est dans la mouise


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mouais elle est dans la mouise


 Iseult est amoureuse de Tristan


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Tristan est amoureux d'Iseult.


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tristan est amoureux d'Iseult.


 Heuh.... on tourne pas en rond là?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Là je passe le cap des 2000


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

2000? Il m'en reste 390 avant ça...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

ça mérite des félicitations


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Là je passe le cap des 2000


 
Félicitations ! çà se fête, non ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Félicitations ! çà se fête, non ?


 On devrait organiser quelquechose


----------



## madlen (17 Janvier 2005)

noir comme l'avatar de ce vieux briscard de TibomonG4...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Chose machin truc


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

truc muche


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> noir comme l'avatar de ce vieux briscard de TibomonG4...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Che plus


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Plus ou moins


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

moins j'en fais mieux je me porte


----------



## gKatarn (17 Janvier 2005)

Porte - moi... (private joke  )


----------



## IceandFire (17 Janvier 2005)

porte des lilas....


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Grand comme titan


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Grand, oui. Mais pas assez pour porter moi, des lilas et mes bagages en plus


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Grand, oui. Mais pas assez pour porter moi, des lilas et mes bagages en plus


 en plus je crois que tout le monde s'est perdu...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

du coup je sais plus où j'en suis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Suivre sa route


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

route glissante


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> route glissante


 te fais pas de bile, ca va aller


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

aller droit dans le mur


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

mûres en cette saison


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

C'est zon baba gui va être condent


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est zon baba gui va être condent


 dent de loup


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Loup y-es tu ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

loup y es tu?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> loup y es tu?


 Tu arrêtes de copier teo?


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Teo, tu vois, ça c'est super cool un doublé comme ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Teo, tu vois, ça c'est super cool un doublé comme ça


  ça c'est de la télépathie


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

télé pâtit du succés du net


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

Classique chez moi ... uf uf uf... 
_______________


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

oeuf de pâque


----------



## duracel (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> oeuf de pâque



Pas que de moi, tout ce bordel.


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pas que de moi, tout ce bordel.


 del frontiero... je sais je parle pas etranger...


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

elle vient ou pas la bergère ?


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> elle vient ou pas la bergère ?


 Gère mieux tes posts lumai... c'est limite!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Limite navrant pour elle


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Limite navrant pour elle


 elle vient ou pas la bergère ?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> elle vient ou pas la bergère ?


 gère bien le cmove, il est à 2004 messages.
Allez, encore un et t'arrêtes de poster à jamais ?


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

mais non faut pas s'arreter en si bon chemin


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Un tient vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

laura la fille de Charles qui coupe du bois à longueur de journée pour le vendre à Mankato


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> laura la fille de Charles qui coupe du bois à longueur de journée pour le vendre à Mankato


 T'aurais pas du changer...


----------



## mac-aïoli (17 Janvier 2005)

Changer de vie


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Changer de vie


 virer de bord


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

Bord à bord


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Bord à bord


 Bordeaux


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Au long cours rencontrer des capitaines...


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Au long cours rencontrer des capitaines...


 Et ne pas chercher à comprendre


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

prendre l'air


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> prendre l'air


 l'air de rien


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

l'air de rien y toucher


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

rien qu'un peu de gaze

 edit :


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> rien qu'un peu de gaze
> 
> edit :


 ze zerait pas zi zur


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

cher ami, avez-vous vu ma question ?

 edit : ça se complique


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

question qui était


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> question qui était


 T'es sur qu'il y avait vraiment une question?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

question qui était


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> question qui était


 T'es sur qu'il y avait vraiment une question?


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

on va trop vite là


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

là ou ailleurs peu importe


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> là ou ailleurs peu importe


 te crois pas obligé d'argumenter


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

Mentez, mentez, ça n'engage que vous


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

voulez-vous danser


----------



## Goulven (17 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> voulez-vous danser


 c'est pas sur!


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

Surmonter sa timidité, et danser avec celle qui vous plait


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Itinéraire pour aller à Paris


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Paris, Texas ?


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

Texas Instrument ?


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Instrument de torture pour d'aucuns...


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

Quinquin du Chevalier à la Rose... voilà à quoi je ressemblais autrefois


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

autrefois je gambadais dans la prairie


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

ris toujours tu perdras pas tes dents


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

dandy, toujours !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

jour d'un train vaux mieux que tu l'auras pas


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

à pas de velours


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Janvier 2005)

velours vaut mieux d'un train manqué


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

qué ta dis là?


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Dylan, Bob


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

bobo au doigt


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

doigts de fée


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Fée du logis


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Fée du logis



gîte rural


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

ralez pas! c'est pas sa faute...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Faute dans le texte


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Janvier 2005)

la photographie, art majeur


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Majeur à 18 ans


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

ambyvalence et polyvalence sont bien pratiques


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

En ce sens


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

sans m'en rendre compte, j'ai peut-être raté mon année scolaire aujourd'hui


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

censue que tu est


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Oui templar ?


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> sans m'en rendre compte, j'ai peut-être raté mon année scolaire aujourd'hui



il ne faut pas etre si pessimiste


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oui templar ?


arretez d'etre aussi rapide!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Mystère et boule de gomme


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

me chauffez pas!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Pas de géant


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

j'ai envie de glander ce soir mais je peux pas


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

pas possible?


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

pas possible de glander, non


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie de glander ce soir mais je peux pas


 Passe alors ton chemin


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> pas possible de glander, non


 Non merci, on dit


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Passe alors ton chemin


 hein ? oui, c'est une bonne idée. let's taf :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Taf taf ! Dite les enfants, vous avez pas mieux à faire


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

affaire toi à tes cours plutot que de divaguer...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Gai comme un pisson


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

divaguer en titubant


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

Vagues et tempêtes, vin qui pétille, femmes gentilles, tout pour rendre heureux les forbans


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

et de traîner au bar des souf


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Gai comme un pisson


 pissons droit


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Bancs des écoliers


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Droit à la parole une fois


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

liez lui les mains


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Mains dans la mélasse


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

assez parlé!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Parler sans les mains


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

maintenant laissez les mains dans vos poches


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Poches trouées


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Poches trouées


 ... et recousues de ses mains


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

maintenons nous en là sinon on va faire une manucure


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Cure de massages ?


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

curé de Camaret


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

rétablissons la vérité


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

La vérité sort de la bouche des enfants


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

andorre c'est beau


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Beau comme un camion :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

camion citerne


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

citerne remplie


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

remplie de cidre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Remplie d'air


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Air pur


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

purée il s'est fait grillé


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Grillé au barbecue


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Barbecue dans le jardin ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

jardin d'enfant


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Janvier 2005)

Enfant sage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Sage comme une image


----------



## purestyle (17 Janvier 2005)

majeure et consentante


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Tente de camping


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

camping sauvage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Sauvage ! Sauve qui peut !


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

peureux !


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

retour à l'envoyeur


----------



## purestyle (17 Janvier 2005)

béat d'admiration


----------



## appleman (17 Janvier 2005)

sion c'est dans un film?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

film en cinémascope


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

masque opératoire


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> masque opératoire


 Toi, reviens à la maison


----------



## purestyle (17 Janvier 2005)

zone industrielle


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

elle en connaît un bout


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> elle en connait un bout


 boodou ? oui c'est moi ! ça va et vous ?


----------



## yoffy (17 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> boodou ? oui c'est moi ! ça va et vous ?


vous êtes deux


----------



## purestyle (17 Janvier 2005)

de là à s'y mettre, bof...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

Bof bof fais-je


----------



## Dedalus (17 Janvier 2005)

ai-je bien répondu ?


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2005)

pondu est l'oeuf


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Oeuf de poule


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

pouler les oeufs , footer le ballon


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

on dit: de poux le crâne est plein


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on dit: de poux le crâne est plein



plein le ...


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

...otte blanche


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Hanche très féminine


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

fée...mini nénette


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

etes vous prets à aller dormir?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2005)

il va falloir


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

falloir fermer les volets...


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Ole, que temple !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Janvier 2005)

pleut il ?


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

il pleut


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Il peut ici aussi


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

oscillation du VCO par resonnance


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

si j'avais su j'aurais pas venu !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> oscillation du VCO par resonnance



anse du seau tordue


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> anse du seau tordue


 du poil au ...


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

ogives nucléaires soviétiques


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Niak ou ninja ?


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

a que johnny lui il dort profondément...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Démentir ses actes


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

tenez vous bien


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

ienois luthériens orthodoxes


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

oxidation inquiétante


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

Tante ne risque rien


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

rien ne sert de courir, tout vient à point


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> rien ne sert de courir, tout vient à point



point à la ligne


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

ne croit pas si bien dire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ne croit pas si bien dire



dire la da da


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

davantage d'imagination


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

......


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

dassilva? mon concierge?


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> ......



on n'est pas toujours au top


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

opérationnel veux-tu dire


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

direction assistée


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

assistés que nous sommes


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

sommité du monde de la nuit


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

oui je vais vous en souhaiter une si agréable


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

agréable elle sera vu ma fatigue


----------



## golf (18 Janvier 2005)

Guerre et paix...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

Paisible est la nuit


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

excellent chef


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

chef il s'est fait grillé comme une amande


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

mandat international


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

nationale 7, la route des vacances


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment c'est plutôt calme


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

calme avant la tempête


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

pétard mouillé ouais


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

ouais ben c'est pas plus mal


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

malheur à ceux qui y vont


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Vont dormir tôt


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vont dormir tôt


 tôt ou tard ils seront levés


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

levés et recouchés. pour longtemps.


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> levés et recouchés. pour longtemps.


 Tant qu'ils sont encore vivants...


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

entends tu les sirènes ?


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> entends tu les sirènes ?


 Ne les écoutes pas, c'est très dangereux!


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

euh, trop tard...


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> euh, trop tard...


 Aaaaaaaarg! On a perdu madonna!!


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Otaries de cirque, toujours luisantes et joueuses...


Euh... z'ai cru voir un morse et un charpentier


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Euh... z'ai cru voir un morse et un charpentier


 T'y es pas du tout! C'était un phoque et un maçon


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

son heure a sonné ...


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

sonné comme un boxeur


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> sonné comme un boxeur


 Xeurise sur le gateau...


----------



## teo (18 Janvier 2005)

sur le gateau, y'a une mouche et c'est dégueulasse !


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

gateau au chocolat :love:


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> sur le gateau, y'a une mouche et c'est dégueulasse !


 Assez! C'est en trop !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Assez! C'est en trop !!



trocadero lignes six et neuf


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> trocadero lignes six et neuf


 neuf à la coque


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> neuf à la coque


Coquecigrues et billevesées


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Coquecigrues et billevesées



c'est toi, pas moi !


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi, pas moi !



Moisissures et champignons, les deux mamelles d'un bon frometon !


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

ton fromage y pue Dendrimere ! :sick:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ton fromage y pue Dendrimere ! :sick:



La mie de pain n'est pas suffisant pour manger son petit morceau de fromage !


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ton fromage y pue Dendrimere ! :sick:



Merce, çà a couillé, on dirait !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> ton fromage y pue Dendrimere ! :sick:



immersion totale


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Ah le bon vin


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ah le bon vin


 vinum, panum, boursinum! (z'avez vu la culture? )


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

ursinum allium, nom vulgaire ail des ours


----------



## mac-aïoli (18 Janvier 2005)

Ours de Slovénie pour repeupler nos montagnes


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

montagnes aux sommets enneigés


----------



## Goulven (18 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> montagnes aux sommets enneigés


 J'ai eu peur de mal lire


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> montagnes aux sommets enneigés



N'ai je pas vu le dahu sur ces sommets enneigés ?


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

gésir de plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> gésir de plaisir



sirène de Copenhague


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> gésir de plaisir


plaisirs de l'île enchantée et autres divertissements Grand Siècle


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

claironner la victoire


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Ourah mon ami


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

miser sur le mauvais cheval


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

valétudinaire...ça ne vous rappelle rien?


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

rien qui ne peut etre oublié


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

oubliez moi je m'en vais comme un prince!


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

"prince PD, le héros du gouter"


----------



## appleman (18 Janvier 2005)

terminator le roi des mauviettes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> terminator le roi des mauviettes



Ettore Scola ?


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Janvier 2005)

la... la la.. la.. la... la la la la la la... la la.. la ... la... la la la la la la...


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

Là, cet air-là ne me dit rien...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

rien de passionnant


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (18 Janvier 2005)

Passionnant, le cinema, isn't it ?


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Passionnant, le cinema, isn't it ?



ite missa est


----------



## yoffy (18 Janvier 2005)

est-ce ta fête ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Être ou pas


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

pas à pas nous construisons ce TGV ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

vaisseau spatial voyageant à travers le cosmos


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> vaisseau spatial voyageant à travers le cosmos


oscillant très très loin


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

Loin à l'Ouest il se trouve


----------



## xanadu (18 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Loin à l'Ouest il se trouve


ouvert alors


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

lors de son périple il la rencontra


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> lors de son périple il la rencontra



contrat pour suppression définitive !


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2005)

Définitivement perdu dans l'espace


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Définitivement perdu dans l'espace




Passe montagne perdu au milieu des pistes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Tes seins sont beaux


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Boabdil, dernier roi de Grenade


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

adèle, ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2005)

Venir par derrière


----------



## Dedalus (18 Janvier 2005)

Hier moins qu'aujourd'hui et aujourd'hui moins que demain....


----------



## calvin (18 Janvier 2005)

derriere la porte se cache la verite


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Hier moins qu'aujourd'hui et aujourd'hui moins que demain....


 Mains dans les poches


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi en route !


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

outsider il restera


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

rapide comme l'éclair


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

air de rien


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

ienissei sur les traces de Michel Strogoff


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

golf à pété les plombs


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

longue vie à la nouvelle chair


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2005)

chair est faible


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

blessé dans son orgueil


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

oeil pour oeil


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Oeil du cyclone...


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

clonage inhumain


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Maintenir le lien...


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

grillée


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2005)

jamais ne dire jamais


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Couché Médor !


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

dormir sur macgé


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Gérald c'est toi ?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Hé toi, crie pas si fort !


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

forniquer discrètement


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Discrètement mais sûrement bon


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Bonsoir, alors...


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

l'ordinateur nous rend fou


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Fous de Bassam, pétrels et goélands


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Lent comme une tortue


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Homme ! Une tortue s'est échappée de l'Eden... file avec Eve la chercher.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Homme ! Une tortue s'est échappée de l'Eden... file avec Eve la chercher.



chercher à comprendre est parfois une perte de temps


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

temps de me mettre au travail


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> temps de me mettre au travail


 Aïe! Ca va être dur!


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Aïe! Ca va être dur!


Hurlevent


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Hurlevent


 vent frais, vent du matin...


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2005)

vent nauséabond


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> vent nauséabond



Bond, James Bond


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

un bond en avant c'est ce que vont faire les voyageurs grâce à l'airbus a380


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

80 ans et plus de dents


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> 80 ans et plus de dents



Dedans, mot odieux pour les claustrophobes


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

claustrophobe quand arrive la nuit


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

itunes qui vient de planter


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Planter les choux...


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Choux à la crème


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Janvier 2005)

Creme de brocoli


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

colique néphrétique


----------



## gKatarn (19 Janvier 2005)

Néphrétique ? non, colique frénétique  
--- 
/mode hors sujet : modern modo ?  !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Tic tac boom


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tic tac boom



le boomrang a toujours cette mauvaise manie de revenir là d'où il a été lancé


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le boomrang a toujours cette mauvaise manie de revenir là d'où il a été lancé


 C'est pas toujours le cas... :casse:


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Le cas s'est déjà présenté !


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le cas s'est déjà présenté !


Antédiluviens des mythes vampiriques


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Antédiluviens des mythes vampiriques


 que veux tu dire par là??


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

la même chose que toi,gros dégoûtant !


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> la même chose que toi,gros dégoûtant !


 Tant va la cruche à l'eau...


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

allo!  la police.!?....non je ne raccroche pas...


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> allo!  la police.!?....non je ne raccroche pas...


Croche-pattes et chausse-trapes sont les armes des faux-jetons


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

jetons de présence


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> jetons de présence


 ce soir je mets le feu


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Feu de paille


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Paille de fer...


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

fer à cheval


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

à cheval sur mon bidet, quand il...


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> à cheval sur mon bidet, quand il...


 il fait pas si beau


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

si Bonux lave plus blanc


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> si Bonux lave plus blanc


 blanc comme neige


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> blanc comme neige



neige au soleil


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> neige au soleil


 soleil de minuit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Janvier 2005)

minuit docteur chouette z'air


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> minuit docteur chouette z'air


 air france


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

There is a woman somewhere...


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

Somewhere in Paris


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

Paris, Texas


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

As de coeur


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

heure du crime


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Hymne à la joie


----------



## madlen (19 Janvier 2005)

Rimes entrelacées


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Rimes entrelacées


 C'est pas  vrai!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas  vrai!



vrai ou pas,c'est incroyable !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

incroyable mais vrai


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

vraiment pas possible


----------



## madlen (19 Janvier 2005)

vraiment bon


----------



## madlen (19 Janvier 2005)

HORS JEU, sorry j'ai pas de bol chui toujours trop tard...


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

tard vaut mieux que jamais


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> tard vaut mieux que jamais




Jamais plus jamais


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

même pas vrai !


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Vraiment joli avatar pour une métamorphose...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

prose combat...


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Bah là, c'est limite comme transition...


----------



## calvin (19 Janvier 2005)

sion comme la planete de Neo


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Janvier 2005)

Neo y a un skin pour UT 2k4 mais il est un peu pourri, celui pour l'Agent smith par contre est bien fait.


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Neo y a un skin pour UT 2k4 mais il est un peu pourri, celui pour l'Agent smith par contre est bien fait.


 Faite pas attention à lui...


----------



## madlen (19 Janvier 2005)

fétide des entrailles


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

aïoli sur vous les amis (je sais c'était facile)


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Ami, entends-tu...


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Tu peux parler plus fort


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux parler plus fort


 fort de café cette histoire!


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Janvier 2005)

Histoire de fort, ça me remind un movie !


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Fort, grand, beau, c'est moi, c'est Van Damme !


 C'est Van Damme peut-être, mais tu t'es fait grillé


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Yé j'ai 1000 post


----------



## Goulven (19 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Yé j'ai 1000 post


 1000 posts, c'est pas mal...


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> 1000 posts, c'est pas mal...



mal? non! j'ai jamais floodé


----------



## madlen (19 Janvier 2005)

pas mal pour un mec à côté de ses pompes


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pour un mec à côté de ses pompes



pompiers, où est passée ta grande échellle ?


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pour un mec à côté de ses pompes



Pump and Circumstance Marches


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (19 Janvier 2005)

Cheese burger, that's no good for you !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2005)

yukulélé mélodieux


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Dieux et diables en sont venus à douter d'eux-mêmes !


----------



## teo (19 Janvier 2005)

D'où t'es ? De Maime ? Je connais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Même moi je crois


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Même moi je crois



croix de bois, croix de fer, si je mens, j'vais en enfer


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Enfer de ma bibliothèque, c'est hot !


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Enfer de ma bibliothèque, c'est hot !



Hotte ! C'est plus de saison.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Hotte ! C'est plus de saison.



C'est son droit de croire au Père Noel


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Noel c'est fini


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Noel c'est fini



Fini, Capri, ma jolie Candy, adieu


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Adieu Monsieur le Professeur... Aaaaarrrghhh !!! Non ! Pas la Starac' !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Adieu Monsieur le Professeur... Aaaaarrrghhh !!! Non ! Pas la Starac' !!!



'acmarco !


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2005)

Comment qu'c'est bien joué !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'c'est bien joué !



"Bien joué ; Mr West" (Dr miguelito loveless)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Et un chat ?


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

cha(t)peau les artistes...


----------



## appleman (19 Janvier 2005)

tester le moral des troupes


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Trou peut-être ! Mémoire dans l'abîme.. (ça veut rien dire.. mais c'est tant pis)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Trou peut-être ! Mémoire dans l'abîme.. (ça veut rien dire.. mais c'est tant pis)



bi-mensuel ou trimestriel ?


----------



## Dedalus (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Trou peut-être ! Mémoire dans l'abîme..


l'abîme s'est pris les pieds dans la cime


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

la cime est tiers


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Tiercé gagant dans la troisième


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Tiercé gagnant dans la troisième



si Emmanuelle est toujours là, c'est qu'elle le veut bien


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

Bien, on fait comme ça alors


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Ah ! L'or me fait tourner la tête


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! L'or me fait tourner la tête



la tête dans les étoiles


----------



## yoffy (19 Janvier 2005)

étoiles cirées


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> étoiles cirées



rez de chaussée: tout le monde descend


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

des cents et des milles


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

milles millions


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> milles millions



mi lion mi homme


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

homme à tout faire


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> homme à tout faire



Fer + oxygène donne rouille  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Fer + oxygène donne rouille  :rateau:



rouille poisson et bouillon donnent bouillabaisse


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

baisse pas les bras


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> baisse pas les bras



bras de fer


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bras de fer



Faire ou ne pas faire mon post precedent, tel est la question !


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Faire et défaire c'est toujours travailler (Argh !!!  c'est pas l'heure)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

Yeah my baby


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

bi-carbonnate de soude


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> bi-carbonnate de soude



sous de verre ou sous de pierre ?


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> sous de verre ou sous de pierre ?



Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2005)

Mousseuse est la boisson


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Janvier 2005)

boisson alcoolisée


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pierre qui roule n'amasse pas mousse



Juste pour info il y a aussi :

"Pierre qui glousse n'amasse pas rousses !  "

Mais il y en a des plus rapide que moi...


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Lise est toute retournée par ce post.


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

postée près de moi


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> postée près de moi



Moise et sa terrible traversée du désert


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

air de déjà vu


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Vu d'en haut c'est déjà mieux.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Vu d'en haut c'est déjà mieux.



mieux être, mieux vivre votre argent, mieux vivre ensemble, pour mieux vivre avec son stress


----------



## Gilbertus (19 Janvier 2005)

Tressez vos mots toutes la nuit, moi je m'en vais au dodo.


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Tressez vos mots toutes la nuit, moi je m'en vais au dodo.



Dodo, l'enfant do,
L'enfant dormira bien vite
Dodo, l'enfant do,
L'enfant dormira bientôt

Do, do, l'enfant do
L'enfant dormira bien vite
Do, do, l'enfant do
L'enfant dormira bientôt


----------



## purestyle (19 Janvier 2005)

tomahawk dunk


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

skunk anansie !


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2005)

scie circulaire


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

l'ère du changement


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Changement d'orientation...


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

si on dit oui, on peut plus dire non


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Non, c'est sûr, mais on on n'est pas obligé à la base...


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

la base est pleine de gens bizarres


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Zarathoustra ainsi parlait...


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

lettres à ma mère


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

mer de feu


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

feu à volonté


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

volonté de fer


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> feu à volonté



volons témérairement vers le soleil


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

l'ayant droit est périmé


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

mets de qualité


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2005)

mais j'aime toujours l'homme de Manchester....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mais j'aime toujours l'homme de Manchester....



terrible, ce type !


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

typé aussi, beaucoup trop typé voire manièré


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

régénération des tissus


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

sus à l'ennemi


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

ennemi de l'ennemi


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

mijoter un sale coup


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

coup d'épée dans l'eau ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> coup d'épée dans l'eau ...



ôtez-moi ça de la vue


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

vulnérable à souhait


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vulnérable à souhait



êtes-vous ici ?


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

si monsieur, je suis bien là


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> si monsieur, je suis bien là



latte otée: trou arrivé


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

rivé devant mon ordinateur


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

heure d'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> heure d'hiver



vertus galvaudées


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

eaux dégueulasses


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> eaux dégueulasses



lacets défaits


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

faits divers sordides


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

degats collatéraux


----------



## vg93179 (20 Janvier 2005)

roter c'est normal quand tu manges de l'ail


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

ailleurs dans l'au delà


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

là ou la bas c'est bien la meme merde


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

R2D2 n'a pas été conçu par Apple


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

Apple...c'est pas les ordinateurs de vieux ça?


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

salissants en tout cas


----------



## Grug (20 Janvier 2005)

carré d'as et dix de der !


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

dernier TGV de la nuit


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Oui ou non ?


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oui ou non ?



On se le demande.


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> On se le demande.



Mandelieu-La Napoule


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Poule de luxe


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

luxation au coude !


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> luxation au coude !



Coup de boule ???


----------



## yoffy (20 Janvier 2005)

bouleeeeeeez !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

boulet de canon


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Non à l'europe


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Non à l'europe



Europe a vue le taureau (sacré Zeus)


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Sacré Zeus, il a encore fait des ravages... la pauvre Europe n'y a vu que du feu... et des étincelles


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

Selle de cheval, mais pour les taureaux...


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

roter c'est malpoli!


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

Polisson, vas tu me cacher cela...


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

cela n'a rien avoir avec moi...


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

Moisir il ne reste plus ! [façon Yoda]


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

plus que quelques jours et le nouveau powerbook arrivera


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

ras le bol d'entendre parler de cette mise à jour!


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ras le bol d'entendre parler de cette mise à jour!



journée de la femme, journéee sans fumer, journée sans voiture, journée de la secretaire, journée de commemoration, journée en grève, et ma journée à moi, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Goulven (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> journée de la femme, journéee sans fumer, journée sans voiture, journée de la secretaire, journée de commemoration, journée en grève, et ma journée à moi, c'est pour quand ?


 Quand tu le décideras, tu es grand maintenant!


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

naaaaannnn rien de rien... (mireille mathieu)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> naaaaannnn rien de rien... (mireille mathieu)



rien à cirer


----------



## calvin (20 Janvier 2005)

récré A2...ah nostalgie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> récré A2...ah nostalgie



girouette mue par le vent


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

levant les yeux au ciel, à la recherche d'un signe ...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> levant les yeux au ciel, à la recherche d'un signe ...



D'un cigne majestueux et élégant, déployant ses ailes ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Aile ou la cuisse


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Aile ou la cuisse



hisser les voiles


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hisser les voiles





Vois les Mac Mini se répendrent dans les foyers....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Foyers trops français


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est toujours pareil


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2005)

Rayures colorees :love: j'adore le kitsch, j'en veux a volonte :love:


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Janvier 2005)

Volonté de resisiter, oula c'est dur


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Volonté de resisiter, oula c'est dur




Oui j'ai pas arreter de me dire ca aujourd 'hui...... :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

huit à huit, spar, comode, felix potin...


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> huit à huit, spar, comode, felix potin...



Inspiration publicitaire?


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Inspiration publicitaire?



Taire se propos serait mensonger, parlons plûtot d'influence publicitaire...


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Taire se propos serait mensonger, parlons plûtot d'influence publicitaire...



Site ergonomique que celui de Macge...


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

j'ai envie d'un Big Mac ...


----------



## Goulven (20 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai envie d'un Big Mac ...


 Mac... ça me dit quelquechose...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Mac... ça me dit quelquechose...



Ose poursuivre ta pensée !


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ose poursuivre ta pensée !



Pan s'est réveillé ! Le dieu Pan est de retour


----------



## Amokouille (20 Janvier 2005)

de retour je suis


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Janvier 2005)

suicide annoncé


----------



## Amokouille (20 Janvier 2005)

c'est facile à dire "je me suicide", mais après y en a plein qui se dégonflent


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Flandre de mon coeur


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

Ch½urs de l'Armée Rouge


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ch½urs de l'Armée Rouge



"Rouge, comme les lèvres d'une femme quand l'amour la rend folle"


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Faut le faire...


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

reussir n'est pas évident...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> reussir n'est pas évident...



D'enfer quand tu reussis


----------



## appleman (20 Janvier 2005)

si on essayait de se boulait?


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Lait de vache ou de chêvre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lait de vache ou de chêvre ?



Chèvres du flood ou d'ailleurs  Unissez-vous !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Unissez-vous, floodeurs de tous pays et faites péter la poire !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Poire ou pomme il faut choisir


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2005)

Sirtaki


----------



## yoffy (20 Janvier 2005)

Kir framboise


----------



## gKatarn (20 Janvier 2005)

Bois sans soif


----------



## yoffy (20 Janvier 2005)

fort bien vu


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (20 Janvier 2005)

vu je l'avais pas vu


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> vu je l'avais pas vu


Pas vu pas pris !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Prix du ballon


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Ballon de blanc ou de rouge ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Rouge pour le vin ?


----------



## Dedalus (20 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Rouge pour le vin ?



Vinum bonum laetificat cor hominis


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vinum bonum laetificat cor hominis


 Ni ni  ni ni NI


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

ni oui, ni non, peut-être


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

etreindre très fort


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2005)

fort belle idée


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ni oui, ni non, peut-être


 Etre ou ne pas être


----------



## purestyle (20 Janvier 2005)

être en retard d'un wagon


----------



## yoffy (21 Janvier 2005)

un vague "on-dit"


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Ondine, d'E.T.A Hoffmann


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Manuel de PhotoShop


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

Chope de gueuse...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Janvier 2005)

euzébio do brasil


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

asile de nuit


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

huit heures par jour


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

jour et nuit


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

huit ça suffit


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Fifi Brindacier


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

scier du bois pour l'hiver


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> scier du bois pour l'hiver



véritablement une bonne soirée


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

réserver une bonne table


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> réserver une bonne table



table où nous t'attendons prochainement


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

en février sûrement


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

M'en dira tant


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

tant va la cruche à l'eau qu'à la fin elle se casse... la salope !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Peut pas faire autrement aussi


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

sinbad le marin


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

marin d'eau douce


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

ou ça ? pas moi en tout cas


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Carafe d'eau inutilisée


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

lisez donc du Kant, ça vous changera


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2005)

rat de marais ...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Lisette au four et muscadet


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

destinés on était tous les deux destinés


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

nés quelque part, mais où ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

où est passé le kiki à sa mémère


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

merci pour les fleurs


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> merci pour les fleurs



l'heure du TGV


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2005)

vélocité du système


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

aimer et mentir


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2005)

tir au flanc !


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

ancré dans ma mémoire


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

mémoire chancelante


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

lente agonie


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> lente agonie



nid de frelons


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

frelon vert et son fidèle Kato


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

catholique du dimanche matin sur la 2


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

deux font la paire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

permis de bien se conduire


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

huit rats sur le navire


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> huit rats sur le navire



virer de bord


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Debord Guy, profession situationniste


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

historiquement insignifiant


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Fiente de goéland


----------



## appleman (21 Janvier 2005)

fiente de pigeon


----------



## appleman (21 Janvier 2005)

goéland ou pigeaon ça reste de la merde !


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

aire d'autoroute


----------



## appleman (21 Janvier 2005)

route de Saint Nisier


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

éclater de joie


----------



## appleman (21 Janvier 2005)

joie et exitation ne vont pas l'un sans l'autre


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Loterie à numéros


----------



## appleman (21 Janvier 2005)

rosé ou rouge?


----------



## vg93179 (21 Janvier 2005)

rougeatre, t'as pas bonne mine


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Minaude pas, cela aurait pu être pire...


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

irrésistible alcool


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> irrésistible alcool



Cool de l'alcool !


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Cool de l'alcool !



Alcools d'Apollinaire


----------



## duracel (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Alcools d'Apollinaire



Nerfs de la guerre.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Nerfs de la guerre.



Guerre et paix


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

épée de damoclès


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

clepsydre


----------



## duracel (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> clepsydre



Hydre à 100 têtes.


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Hydre à 100 têtes.


 tête de linotte


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Ôte tes pattes de là


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Lapin frétillant


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2005)

en attendant godot ...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Dot com


----------



## boodou (21 Janvier 2005)

come come again baby !


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

bizarre j'entends quelqu'un gémir


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2005)

Mir expreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mir expreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessss



Presse tabloïd


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

Idéfix


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Fixe la vis


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Fixe la vis


 vis à vis de l'autre c'est pas top... heuh... voilà quoi! :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> vis à vis de l'autre c'est pas top... heuh... voilà quoi! :rose:



Quoique...


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Quoique...


 que dire de plus?


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

plus il y a de fous, moins y a de riz


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> plus il y a de fous, moins y a de riz


 deux riz au lait pour la une!


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

La hune c'est un truc sur un bateau à voile ?


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

a voile ou a vapeur fonctionnes-tu?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Tu dis de ces choses


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis de ces choses


 Ose t'affirmer!


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Mer calme aujourd'hui


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Mer calme aujourd'hui


 Oui! Tu l'as dit bouffi!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Figues sucrées


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Figues sucrées


 Répare cet affront!


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Front de mer.


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Front de mer.


 mer à boire


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

boire un coup, quelle bonne idée


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

boire la tasse

edit : c'est le cas de le dire !


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

idées entêtantes


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> idées entêtantes


 tante chantal est là les enfants


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

En tes tentes, vas-tu entrer ? )


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

entrer dans la dance


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> entrer dans la dance


 ce n'est pas possible ça!


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

ça ou autre chose c'est kif-kif


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ça ou autre chose c'est kif-kif


 Qui fait le pied de grue?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Grue de 60 pieds


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Grue de 60 pieds


 et qui va me filer un coup de boule?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2005)

BOule moi d'abord


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> BOule moi d'abord


 Oh râle pas je rend toujours mes coups! :casse:


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Coups d'épée dans l'eau


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Coups d'épée dans l'eau



Dans l'au delà, je serais bientôt !


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

Tôt ou tard nous y seront tous


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Tousse un coup pour voir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tousse un coup pour voir



Pour voir tes amygdales


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

dalmatiens


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

dalmatiens, 101 et plus


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> dalmatiens, 101 et plus



et plus tard, ca fera combien ?


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Combien t'en veux


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Euh pas beaucoup


----------



## Perplexe (21 Janvier 2005)

coup-e donc la télé.


----------



## Hamster de combat (21 Janvier 2005)

lé fort lui, son premier message c'est déjà du flood.
A encadrer :love: !


----------



## Perplexe (21 Janvier 2005)

Hamster de combat a dit:
			
		

> lé fort lui, son premier message c'est déjà du flood.
> A encadrer :love: !



T'as perdu andouille.

Px


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

douille qui nouille nikdouille


----------



## Perplexe (21 Janvier 2005)

nikdouille... you speak english ?


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Litchi, mon fruit préféré


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Perplexe a dit:
			
		

> nikdouille... you speak english ?



Angliches, populairement appelés rosbifs


----------



## Perplexe (21 Janvier 2005)

préféré ->
....................> B-r-I-e-F-S moments de lucidité 
RosBIFS ->


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Perplexe a dit:
			
		

> préféré ->
> ....................> B-r-I-e-F-S moments de lucidité
> RosBIFS ->



biffez-moi tout ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Janvier 2005)

ça va pas recommencer, non?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas recommencer, non?



non, non et non: c'est lui qui a tort


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Tortues ninjas


----------



## gKatarn (21 Janvier 2005)

Javel'dire à tout l'monnnnnde


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Javel'dire à tout l'monnnnnde


 De quoi parliez-vous?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> De quoi parliez-vous?


vous: taisez-vous


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Vous voyez ça


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez ça


 ça représente quoi??


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

quoi que tu souhaites, ça le sera ... C'est la magie des nuages


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nuages roses


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

roses comme ses joues


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Où vais-je ?


----------



## kisco (21 Janvier 2005)

je vais aux toilettes


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

toilettage pour chiens


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Chienne de vie


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

vie remplies de péripéties


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

si j'avais 2 femmes, j'aurai plus un rond


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> vie remplies de péripéties



Ripez six DVD


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ripez six DVD



DVD : digital video disk ?


----------



## Goulven (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> DVD : digital video disk ?








 discooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Nephou (21 Janvier 2005)

discobole ? ben c'est l'ancien nom des D.J., les champions du lancer de disque non


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Nombrilisme ou nonchalant ?


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

lenteur administrative


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

ivresse du soir


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Soirée de Gala


----------



## yoffy (21 Janvier 2005)

galanterie de rigueur


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

heure y en a pas vraiment


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

menteur, tu cherche la tromperie


----------



## yoffy (21 Janvier 2005)

riettes du Mans


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

mensuel ou trimestriel


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

elle s'en fiche


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

fiche mal triée


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

et caetera


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et caetera



raton laveur


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

terre à fleur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> terre à fleur



Nâââââân! ... Terra de Johnson (Et pas "son of a bitch" SVP ; trop fastoche! Et pas élégant...)


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> raton laveur


 ton laveur de vêtement marche pas très bien


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Bien sûr que vous pouvez.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que vous pouvez.



Vé ; la pitchoune!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

choune ou pas c'est pas important


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> choune ou pas c'est pas important



Tant va la cruche à l'eau ; qu'à la fin, les chiens ils aboient devant la caravane


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

vanneur de première


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vanneur de première




... première fois, toute toute première fois, tout' tout' (Jeanne Mas. Punk à la ramasse)


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

toutes toutes les mêmes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> toutes toutes les mêmes...



Mêêêêêêêêêêêêêêêm ; mêmêmêm mêmêm, mêêêêêêêêm (103 peugeot, sans la culasse du pot)


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> toutes toutes les mêmes...



même que mon papa ...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> même que mon papa ...



pavane pour une infante défunte


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

feinte de shoot ou feinte de frappe ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> pavane pour une infante défunte



Funte de Platini, qui trompe ainsi la défense adverse, qui drible, qui drible encore et... Oh... Buuuuuuuuuuuuuut!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

frappe dans les couilles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> feinte de shoot ou feinte de frappe ?



'Tain! Je me suis fait coiffer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> frappe dans les couilles



Couillon de la lune, va!


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> frappe dans les couilles


 ouille ça fait trop mal


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Couillon de la lune, va!


 a mon tour de me faire coiffer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> a mon tour de me faire coiffer



Fée du logis


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fée du logis



Gis ici Linda de Suza ...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Logistique à la Apple


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Apple pie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Logistique à la Apple



Apple voir ta soeur, y'a les poubelles à descendre...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Apple voir ta soeur, y'a les poubelles à descendre...



Des cendres apres les braises


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Apple voir ta soeur, y'a les poubelles à descendre...



Des cendres de nos amours déchirantes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Des cendres de nos amours déchirantes



Rant' vite! Y'a "des chiffres et des lettres" qui va commencer...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rant' vite! Y'a "des chiffres et des lettres" qui va commencer...



C'est vraiment ringue comme emission , je prefere questions ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment ringue comme emission , je prefere questions ...



Thionville... Voir thionville et mourrir...


----------



## yoffy (21 Janvier 2005)

mou rire mais franche rigolade


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Rire aux larmes devant ta ville


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Rire aux larmes devant ta ville



Vil faquin. Je te ferai rosser par mes gens...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vil faquin. Je te ferai rosser par mes gens...



Mes gentilles petites mains....


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

J'en demandais pas tant...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> J'en demandais pas tant...



tant que tu te feras grille par la fraicheur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> J'en demandais pas tant...



Aispastant! Tout simplement épatant!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tant que tu te feras grille par la fraicheur !



Raicheur? Nââââân... disparue, avec cajoline super-concentré...


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

centré n'est pas bon être


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Raicheur? Nââââân... disparue, avec cajoline super-concentré...



Le con est souvent centré sur sa connerie !


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Raicheur? Nââââân... disparue, avec cajoline super-concentré...


Sans trait ni ponctuation


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le con est souvent centré sur sa connerie !



ça ; qu'on ne rit ou qu'on ne rit pas ; est-ce vraiment le but du thread?


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

tu as sionné à la porte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Sans trait ni ponctuation



Sans traits... j'ai l'esprit mons rapide


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tu as sionné à la porte



A l'apport de chacun, ce TGV avance


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ça ; qu'on ne rit ou qu'on ne rit pas ; est-ce vraiment le but du thread?



Très drôle (je suis pas sur de la prononciation de thread  :mouais: )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Très drôle (je suis pas sur de la prononciation de thread  :mouais: )



"Sûr" ; pas "sur"... Ponctuons au moins une orthographe correcte


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Sûr" ; pas "sur"... Ponctuons au moins une orthographe correcte



Un peu de Rectitude dans nos messages !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Rectitude dans nos messages !



Ben, oui... Avec un rien de psycho-rigidité ; c'est encore meilleur


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

heures hindoues


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> heures hindoues



 les douaniers suisses sont ils pires ques les douaniers francais ????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> heures hindoues



Non, monsieur. Un dur... Et les vrais durs ne dansent pas.


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

c'est vite dit


_je crois que notre ami à la tête de maure n'a pas très bien compris le concept du TGV _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> les douaniers suisses sont ils pires ques les douaniers francais ????



Ca mérite un sondage, avec de vrais morceaux de vécu dedans...


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

dire des choses au fur à mesure qui ne veule rien dire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est vite dit



C'est MONSIEUR Norman Mailer qui le dit...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> "Sûr" ; pas "sur"... Ponctuons au moins une orthographe correcte



  Je suis trop mauvais en orthographe et trop lent du cerveau (plus de 2 mots et c'est la cata)


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop mauvais en orthographe et trop lent du cerveau (plus de 2 mots et c'est la cata)




Vaut mieux s'abstenir alors !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trop mauvais en orthographe et trop lent du cerveau (plus de 2 mots et c'est la cata)



Un petit trait pour booster la chaudière?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Hier c'est bientôt fini


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un petit trait pour booster la chaudière?


 Hier peut-etre, plus maintenant


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

hier il faisait beau


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

:d


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hier il faisait beau


beauté en diable


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> beauté en diable



able to love ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> c'est vite dit
> 
> 
> _je crois que notre ami à la tête de maure n'a pas très bien compris le concept du TGV _



Vé! Un peu que j'ai compris... Voir pas mal de posts plus haut...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> able to love ?



Loooooooove, exciting and new. Come aboard. We're expecting you...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vé! Un peu que j'ai compris... Voir pas mal de posts plus haut...



Haut ou bas, on n'interrompt pas un TGV!


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vé! Un peu que j'ai compris... Voir pas mal de posts plus haut...


 aujourd'hui ça fuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Haut ou bas, on n'interrompt pas un TGV!



Holala...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> aujourd'hui ça fuse


 fuselage d'airbus


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

Airbus A 320


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Airbus A 320


 vingt mille lieux téméraires


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Airbus A 320



320? Alors là ; je dis tapis!


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

pis c'est pas tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> vingt mille lieux téméraires



Aire de repos ; vite! je fatigue...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 320? Alors là ; je dis tapis!


 Tapisser sa chambre, après une soirée trop arrosée (oups désolé)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pis c'est pas tout


Patou... C'est mon diminutif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Tapisser sa chambre, après une soirée trop arrosée (oups désolé)



Rosée du matin ; chagrin!


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

tiffe ou pas de tiffe met une casquette


----------



## Franswa (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rosée du matin ; chagrin!


 grain de sable mal placé


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rosée du matin ; chagrin!


 Grain de folie vraiment !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tiffe ou pas de tiffe met une casquette



Quête du Graal


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Janvier 2005)

menteur


----------



## IceandFire (21 Janvier 2005)

quette, elle est belle ta quette, ta quette elle est belle...


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> quette, elle est belle ta quette, ta quette elle est belle...


 bellâtre de mes deux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> bellâtre de mes deux



deux à deux. Balle au centre!


----------



## Dedalus (21 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Grain de folie vraiment !!!


vrai mensonge ou fausse vérité ?


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> deux à deux. Balle au centre!


 Au centre de la Terre... Y fait chaud


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Au centre de la Terre... Y fait chaud



Chauuuuuud, cacao. Chaud chaud chaud, chocolat (Cordy Annie)


----------



## yoffy (22 Janvier 2005)

chaud devant !


----------



## macelene (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chauuuuuud, cacao. Chaud chaud chaud, chocolat (Cordy Annie)





collatéralité dommages....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> chaud devant !


 vent de révolte...


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chauuuuuud, cacao. Chaud chaud chaud, chocolat (Cordy Annie)


 Las je m'en vais me coucher  (Bonne nuit les petits)


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

vent de noroi


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chauuuuuud, cacao. Chaud chaud chaud, chocolat (Cordy Annie)



Dis Annie aimes-tu les sucettes ?


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Dis Annie aimes-tu les sucettes ?


 cette dame doit aimer ça


----------



## yoffy (22 Janvier 2005)

ça c'est sûr


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

urgent ou pas ça dépend de l'importance du temps qu'il reste ou non


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2005)

non, pas forcement


----------



## yoffy (22 Janvier 2005)

pas forcement . Cependant......


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

dans quoi nous nous embarquons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dans quoi nous nous embarquons



Bar con? Non ; pas le bar Macgé...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bar con? Non ; pas le bar Macgé...


 j'en suis sur aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis sur aussi



A few, my nephew...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

rossignolet du bois joli


(Zut, encore grillé, ma conenxion n'est décidément plus ce qu'elle était)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> rossignolet du bois joli



Jolie fleur de java


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Au lit ma biche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Au lit ma biche



Biche, ô ma biche. Lorsque tu maquilles ; au crayon noir, tes jolis yeux...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

bichette qui rit qui pete qui prend son cul pour une trompette


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Biche, ô ma biche. Lorsque tu maquilles ; au crayon noir, tes jolis yeux...


 yeux je me suis fait maquillé par les filles aujourd'hui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> yeux je me suis fait maquillé par les filles aujourd'hui



Les filles, aujourd'hui... C'est plus ce que c'était... ( :rose: Sorry girls)


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

c'était comment avant ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> c'était comment avant ?



Avant? ... J'étais pas né


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avant? ... J'étais pas né



Panné comme le poisson


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

sont à moitié vaseuse tes blagues normal c'est des blagues sur le poissons


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Son qui devient de plus en plus élevé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Son qui devient de plus en plus élevé



Élevé au grain ; monsieur. Oui. Tâtez moi ces cuisses


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Cuisse de nymphe émue, c'est le nom d'une rose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cuisse de nymphe émue, c'est le nom d'une rose



Dunes roses ; où paîssent des éléphants dans les mêmes tons... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dunes roses ; où paîssent des éléphants dans les mêmes tons... :rateau:



ton rêve est humide


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Midas, le roi Midas a des oreilles d'âne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Midas, le roi Midas a des oreilles d'âne



Anne ; ma soeur Anne... retourne me chercher une bière dans le frigo :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Rigodon : dansons sur un volcan, les Chinois sont à nos portes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

porte à porte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> porte à porte



Porte moi jusqu'au lit ; Anne. Je sens que je suis cuit à point...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Porte moi jusqu'au lit ; Anne. Je sens que je suis cuit à point...



point n'est besoin: vas-y à quatre pattes  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> point n'est besoin: vas-y à quatre pattes  :rateau:



Patte blanche? Tu déconnes, Anne? Viens voir ; je vais te montrer autre chose... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Patte blanche? Tu déconnes, Anne? Viens voir ; je vais te montrer autre chose... :love:



choses flétries  :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Tristes choses...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> choses flétries  :rateau:



Tries pas comme ça ; chipoteuse. Prend tout le paquet :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Paquet, des croisières dont vous v ous souviendrez


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

rez de chaussée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que t'as fait de l'emballage?



L'âge n'arrange rien à l'affaire... Ca pend, ça pend. Que veux-tu que j'y fasse?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rez de chaussée



Chaussée aux moines. Le fromage qui vous fait la tonsure... :sleep: ('Tain! je fatigue, moi)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chaussée aux moines. Le fromage qui vous fait la tonsure... :sleep: ('Tain! je fatigue, moi)



sur que t'es pas frais


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Frais comme mon poisson


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sur que t'es pas frais



Frais de bouche pour la soirée : 
Bières : 5
Nouilles chinoise : 2 paquets
Cigarettes : 1 paquet
Flamby : 4
Espresso : 3
Qu'est-ce qu'on s'envoie devant ces forums...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Frais comme mon poisson



Mon poisson? Il est pas frais? ... (Et voilà ; on est en boucle    )


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

rhum et cigarette du condamné à mort


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> rhum et cigarette du condamné à mort



Mort ; je te fais mon amie


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Amis, allons faire une pause
J'aperçois l'ombre d'un bouchon
Buvons à l'aimable Fanchon, 
Chantons pour elle quelque chose...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Mi figue mi raisin


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Amis, allons faire une pause
> J'aperçois l'ombre d'un bouchon
> Buvons à l'aimable Fanchon,
> Chantons pour elle quelque chose...



osez, jetez-vous à l'eau


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

L'eau c'est bon, mais le saké c'est meilleur (citation de Kitsune)


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

yearling, poulain de l'année


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

L'année ne fait que commencer


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> L'année ne fait que commencer



c'est ce qu'on verra


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

On verra simple ou double... ça dépend du nombre de verres


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> On verra simple ou double... ça dépend du nombre de verres



verte comme la fée ?


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

La fée du logis, c'est pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> La fée du logis, c'est pas moi



moisissures à nettoyer


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

Oyez bonnes gens, la véridique histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Oyez bonnes gens, la véridique histoire...



toi: reviens te coucher


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

te coucher où? dans la paille?


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Paillarde que tu es...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Paillarde que tu es...



Tuer le temps pour pas qu'il ne me tue... Histoire de légitime défense...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

En ces temps.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> En ces temps.



temps de merde... Traître...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> temps de merde... Traître...



Très très bien ! bravo ! magnifique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Très très bien ! bravo ! magnifique !



Ficatelli grillés à la cheminée... Spécialité maison


----------



## House M.D. (22 Janvier 2005)

Maison corse... intéressant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Maison corse... intéressant !



Sans prétention... Petite bergerie retappée à l'arrache ; sous les oliviers...


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

yéyé et rock n'roll sont des musiques qui appartiennent à l'histoire, et à vivendi, un peu aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> yéyé et rock n'roll sont des musiques qui appartiennent à l'histoire, et à vivendi, un peu aussi



Si ma tante en avait, je l'appellerai tonton


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Ton ton n'est pas bon


----------



## Dedalus (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si ma tante en avait, je l'appellerai tonton



Hèlerait-on ton nom à tous les échos ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Hèlerait-on ton nom à tous les échos ?



Les économies ne sont pas de rigueur :king:  :style:


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les économies ne sont pas de rigueur :king:  :style:


 Deux rigueurs valent mieux qu'une!


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Deux rigueurs valent mieux qu'une!


 Une bien belle devise


----------



## calvin (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Une bien belle devise



vises bien entre les 2 yeux pour lui coller une balle de ton colt


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> vises bien entre les 2 yeux pour lui coller une balle de ton colt


 coltine toi ta soeur si tu veux, mais sans moi!


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Moite et puis quoi encore !


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moite et puis quoi encore !


 encore que... si tu y regardes de plus près...


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> encore que... si tu y regardes de plus près...


 Prêteras tu tes charmes dans ce cas ???


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Prêteras tu tes charmes dans ce cas ???


 cassis ou mure pour ton kir?


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> cassis ou mure pour ton kir?


 Kyrielles de conneries dans des balbutiements inaudibles


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Est-ce la vérité ?


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

la verité est ailleurs


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Janvier 2005)

Ailleurs, j'y vais toute à l'heure


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Janvier 2005)

Heure de la sieste :rose:


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Janvier 2005)

Sieste crapuleuse? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Janvier 2005)

eusébio da silva from copa capaïna do Brasil...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eusébio da silva from copa capaïna do Brasil...




mon bras, s'il est coupé, je ne pourais plus poste de messages !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Oui à l'europe


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

hop hop hop


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hop hop hop



Pop!!!! Champagne!!! :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

pagne tombé par terre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pagne tombé par terre


Errer jusqu'à l'aube dans tous les bouges du port d'Ajaccio... Mon projet pour cette nuit...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

huitre laiteuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> huitre laiteuse


Laiteuse sera l'aube sur le golfe ; justement... Faut pas que j'oublie d'embarquer mes lunettes noires...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

noires ou teintées bleu, rouge, jaune, orange


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> noires ou teintées bleu, rouge, jaune, orange



Orange? Pouah!... Non rien que du noir , assorties à ma tenue :style:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Tenue légère


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

Ere, air..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Air connu


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

conne nu, c'est bien possible


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> air embrumé




Humer la rosée du matin...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Humer la rosée du matin...



'Tain!!!! Ca vire "Poètes de mes couilles"!!!


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain!!!! Ca vire "Poètes de mes couilles"!!!


 ouille encore des nouilles


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain!!!! Ca vire "Poètes de mes couilles"!!!



"Couille qui rime avec nouille : j'ai perdu ma couille au fond du ravin..."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "Couille qui rime avec nouille : j'ai perdu ma couille au fond du ravin..."



Vingt dieu!!!! Ca doit faire mal...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

malheureusement certainement oui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> malheureusement certainement oui



Ouioui ; le nain, est officieusement la copine de Potiron...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

ronronnement du chat


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ronronnement du chat



Chat t'ertonne?


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

tonnes de poisson


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tonnes de poisson



Poisson ; poisson ... Vous avez que ce mot là à la bouche dans ce tread...


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

raide comme un fuckin' fish


----------



## Goulven (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> raide comme un fuckin' fish


 fish n' crisps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

fish & chips


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Chips and hot dog


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

dog and cat are very hot


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dog and cat are very hot


 Hôtesse de l'air


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Hôtesse de l'air



air de rien


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

l'air de rien l'hotesse reste très...


----------



## aricosec (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> l'air de rien l'hotesse reste très...


.
trés coquine quand elle frotte ses seins en se penchant sur moi


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Très avenante... :love:


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> trés coquine quand elle frotte ses seins en se penchant sur moi


 moi aussi j'aime ça :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi j'aime ça :love:


 saleté de mac trop lent qui me fait me faire coiffer au poteau à chaque fois


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

chaque fois peut être pas


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

passez par là où le progrés est en marche !


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

pas à toutes il est vrai


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> passez par là où le progrés est en marche !



marche ou crèves


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> passez par là où le progrés est en marche !


 arche de noé


----------



## Franswa (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> marche ou crèves


 rêve glauque


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rêve glauque



aucune hésitation


----------



## mac-aïoli (22 Janvier 2005)

Hésitation coupable


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Hésitation coupable



hâbleur, il est


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hâbleur, il est


 étreinte subtile de nos âmes écorchées


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> étreinte subtile de nos âmes écorchées



chez toi on y mange bien


----------



## Gilbertus (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chez toi on y mange bien


 Bienfaits d'un repas pas forcément mérité


----------



## appleman (22 Janvier 2005)

tais toi donc, j'ai faim!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> tais toi donc, j'ai faim!



faim de morbier que je suis en train de déguster ?


----------



## yoffy (22 Janvier 2005)

..de déguster l'authentique fromage montagnard franc-comtois,
au lait cru et à la fameuse raie cendrée. ...  !?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Andrée ne vois-tu rien venir ?


----------



## yoffy (22 Janvier 2005)

ni roi ni prince , que dalle !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Ah le bon temps


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Temps de chien


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2005)

temps de merde : même la nuit il pleut


----------



## boodou (23 Janvier 2005)

il pleut il pleut bergère, rentre tes blancs moutons ...


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Temps de chien


 chien de floodeur, tu ne me grilleras pas impunément


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

M'en diras-tu encore ?


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2005)

corps et âme


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> M'en diras-tu encore ?


 Cor de chasse, ou cor aux pieds


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> corps et âme


 Amer défaite (Cf post précédent)


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Amer défaite (Cf post précédetnt)


 dans ton ©


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Tonton fait la Fête en vert ou coup de rouge ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

je, moi pas comprendre le ©    c'es pas bien de dire ces choses


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Choses :  Leçon ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

sont-ce des manières de parler en présence des dames ? Des fois je vous jure...


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

Jurés, faites votre devoir !


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Jurés, faites votre devoir !



de voir plus clair


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> de voir plus clair


 Clairsemés les posts ce soir !!!!


----------



## macelene (23 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Clairsemés les posts ce soir !!!!




soir de pleine lune


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

pleine lune propice à la nuit blanche


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> soir de pleine lune


 lunatique pensée, dans l'obscur recoin de nos esprits encrassés.


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Blanchâtre pensée, dans l'obscur recoin de nos esprits encrassés. (trop fort ça marche aussi)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas pour demain


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas pour demain


 Main qui te tient le c½ur, t'apporte réconfort


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Réconfort dans  un petit verre de rouge ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Réconfort dans  un petit verre de rouge ?


 rouget nageant dans un verre à vin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Vin divin


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

Divin marquis


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2005)

qui de nous deux....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> qui de nous deux....



deux, c'est mieux


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> deux, c'est mieux


 mieux vaut s'en tenir à ce chiffre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Chiffre 13 porte bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Chiffre 13 porte bonheur



porte bonheur: une coccinelle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Coccinelle de Monte Carlo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Coccinelle de Monte Carlo



l'hôtesse nous a indiqué de bons fauteuils


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> l'hôtesse nous a indiqué de bons fauteuils



Auteuil, qui a gagné dans la cinquième ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Auteuil, qui a gagné dans la cinquième ?



cinquième: c'est à coté de chez moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

chez moi c'est la Cinquième symphonie de Betthoven


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Auteuil, qui a gagné dans la cinquième ?


 aime qui tu veux !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Veux-tu suivre le train s'il te plait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Eh vous !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Vous ça va !


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Vous ça va !


 Va falloir que je me dope...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Je me dope :  Destination Planet Dreams


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Je me dope :  Destination Planet Dreams



rime riche


----------



## Dedalus (23 Janvier 2005)

ich bin going to bed


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ich bin going to bed



bédouin sur son dromadaire


----------



## golf (23 Janvier 2005)

Drôle d'animal que ce camé de Léon


----------



## duracel (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Drôle d'animal que ce camé de Léon



Léonid titan


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Titans, enfantés par Gé...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Janvier 2005)

generation, Mac generation


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> generation, Mac generation


 on monte flooder au Bar le vieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> on monte flooder au Bar le vieux ?



le vieux te salue bien


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> le vieux te salue bien




bientot mon prince viendra...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2005)

draps de soie


----------



## kisco (23 Janvier 2005)

sois toi-même


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Même si tu ne l'es pas


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Même si tu ne l'es pas



passage aérien


----------



## duracel (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> passage aérien



rien de rien.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> rien de rien.



rien que d'y penser, j'ai faim


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien que d'y penser, j'ai faim



feindre un orgasme


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> feindre un orgasme



l'asthme touche une personne sur 10...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> l'asthme touche une personne sur 10...



distraite par la musique


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> distraite par la musique



"toute la musique que j'aime, elle vient de là...."


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

La vie de ma soeur


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2005)

ma soeur qui laissa sa main dans la culotte d'un zouave


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

avec ma s½ur qui fait de la bonne cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Sine qua non est la condition


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sine qua non est la condition



conditions générales


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

Général , nous voila !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Général , nous voila !



voila que ça recommence


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Ca recommence malheureusement pour quatre années encore...


----------



## Hamster de combat (23 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca recommence malheureusement pour quatre annees encore...


Revoila le terrible hamster de combat, tremblez manants !


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Manan' tu l'as planqué où ton bazooka ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Manan' tu l'as planqué où ton bazooka ?


 Cas d'aliénation  guerrière ?


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Guerre hier, Paix demain ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Guerre hier, Paix demain ?


 deux mains pour une poignée.


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> deux mains pour une poignée.


 gné ?


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> gné ?


 Gnetum dont Tarzan ne saurait se passer dans cette jungle linguistique infestée de dithyrambiques mots (pour les mots incompréhensible cf. le dico, pour le sens de la phrase désolé Y'en a pas )


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Dithyrambiques mots prononcés par de cybernétiques Zarathoustra...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Zarathoustra qu'est-ce qui dit le monsieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Euh rien du tout


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Euh rien du tout


 Tout pour la musique...


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

que j'ecoute attentivement tout en fredonnant


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

En fredonnant :  Ca plane pour moi !  HouHouHooouu !


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

ou etes vous ? sylviaaaaaa... attendez moi... c'est une maison bleue...


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

bleu des mers du sud


----------



## Goulven (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> bleu des mers du sud


 sud radio


----------



## appleman (23 Janvier 2005)

ioda est tout vert et tout frippé


----------



## calvin (23 Janvier 2005)

périmé


----------



## appleman (23 Janvier 2005)

mégalomane raté


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Tu es drôle dans toutes les circonstances


----------



## appleman (23 Janvier 2005)

ce qui n'est pas ton cas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> ce qui n'est pas ton cas



Ton camembert est vraiment le meilleur ; Président


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ton camembert est vraiment le meilleur ; Président


 Dentelles de Calais ou de Bruges ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Janvier 2005)

Bru.... J'me tâte...


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bru.... J'me tâte...


 tâte-vin dès le matin, grosse migraine le soir (Bon au peu aussi écrire taste-vin... C'est vous qui voyez !)


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Soieries et ors au bout de la route...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Ou te trouver


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ou te trouver



vécu réellement


----------



## Talchan (23 Janvier 2005)

trouver une solution


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

On ne le peut


----------



## Talchan (23 Janvier 2005)

peu importe alors


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Lors de mon arrivée ici j'ai tout de suite aimer


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Lors de mon arrivée ici j'ai tout de suite aimer



m*** alors


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2005)

Alors, on va se coucher :rose: ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Alors, on va se coucher :rose: ?



chez lui ? pas question !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2005)

Question pour un champion


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Question pour un champion



pion, je ne suis qu'un pion sur un échiquier inconnu !


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2005)

nu comme un ver


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> nu comme un ver



vertiges de l'espace


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

espace modique


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> espace modique



dichotomie de la lune


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

a l'une,hissons le drapeau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> a l'une hissons le drapeau



peau d 'hareng


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

hareng ! ...sort


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> hareng ! ...sort



sortilèges des odeurs...


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

odeurs suaves des morues fraîchement pêchées


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> odeurs suaves des morues fraîchement pêchées



péchés à pardonner


----------



## Talchan (23 Janvier 2005)

n'est pas  né de la dernière pluie


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2005)

lui non plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> lui non plus



lu en diagonale


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Janvier 2005)

n'allant pas du même côté


----------



## Talchan (23 Janvier 2005)

ôtez moi d'un doute


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ôtez moi d'un doute



où te situes-tu ?


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> où te situes-tu ?



tu sais si je le savais je te le dirais...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Janvier 2005)

le directeur est parti


----------



## Talchan (23 Janvier 2005)

artichaud fleur de Bretagne


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Janvier 2005)

agneau bêlant sous le regard du loup


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> agneau bêlant sous le regard du loup



le louveteau ecoute toujours le vieux loup


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le louveteau ecoute toujours le vieux loup



vieux loup = vieux râleur ?


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

Lieu,loup,colin...tous ceux que le bar abhore


----------



## yoffy (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vieux loup = vieux râleur ?


vieux rat l'heure est venue


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> vieux rat l'heure est venue



venu d'au delà les espaces connus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Nu comme un ver


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nu comme un ver



verrouiller les portes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Portes fermés à clé


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Portes fermés à clé


 clé à molette


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> clé à molette



laiterie de père en fils


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

fils d'évêque


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Fils de ta mère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2005)

mère sa mère elle tabasse


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Fils de ta mère


mère d'Heu ...grillé !


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> mère sa mère elle tabasse


ta bassesse est grande


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ta bassesse est grande


 Grandiloquence de nos posts de nuit


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nuit et brouillard


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nuit et brouillard



brouillard dangereux


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Heureux qui comme Ulysse


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Lisse comme cette peau que j'aime carresser...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Caresser dans le sens du poil


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

poil de carotte


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Carotte de glace où l'atmosphère de nos ancêtres est emprisonnée...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Sonnez clairons et trompettes


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Trompettes de la renommée...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Mémé Dalton


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Dalton.... Comme le Timothy qui a joué James Bond ?


----------



## boodou (24 Janvier 2005)

bondage ...


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Bondage, SM, ça plairait sûrement à certains par ici...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Ici et là, il y en a pour tout les goûts, des vertes ou des rouges ?


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Rouges comme la pomme offerte à Blanche Neige...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Blanche Neige et les sept nains


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Nain porte quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Quoi ? Quoi ? Quoi ? Les corbeaux sont aux bois et s'il en manque un c'est toi !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Sétois ? Mais non, Rennais !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Naissance du nouveau né


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Nouveau né de Gorges de la Tour...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Tour  de magie


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Magie noire ou blanche, deux faces de la même pièce...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Pièce sombre et confortable pour dooorrrmiiiiirrrr !!!


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Dormir et rejoindre le monde des songes...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Songez à rejoindre Morphée ! Faites gaffe, c'est un homme !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Un homme qui vous emporte au creux de ses bras...


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Janvier 2005)

Alien 2 (aliens) est moins bien fait que dans mon souvenir.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Ni bon ni mauvais


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

vertigineuse ascension


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vertigineuse ascension


 Sion... mais on a déjà parlé de cette ville là!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

villa pour gens aisés


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2005)

là je sais plus


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> là je sais plus



plus dure sera la chute


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> là je sais plus



aisément tu aurais pu donner la suite 

chute du mur de Berlin


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> aisément tu aurais pu donner la suite
> 
> chute du mur de Berlin


 un deux trois quatre cinq six!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

six ans déjà


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> six ans déjà


 Ja ich weiss


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

est-ce que tu parles français ?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> est-ce que tu parles français ?


 C'est quoi comme langue?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

langoureusement allongé


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> langoureusement allongé


 J'ai pas le temps!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

tant qu'il y aura des hommes


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> tant qu'il y aura des hommes


 Me fait pas de propositions stp!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

plaît-il ?


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Me fait pas de propositions stp!



Stp : Stop au Trop Plein !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ?


il neige, il neige bergère... :mouais:


----------



## aricosec (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> il neige, il neige bergère... :mouais:


.
bergére qui de loin me faisait signe,je fut surpris par la bosse qui deformait ton pantalon quand je m'approchais de toi dans ce pré du portugal


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bergére qui de loin me faisait signe,je fut surpris par la bosse qui deformait ton pantalon quand je m'approchais de toi dans ce pré du portugal


 Alors là! C'est fort dès le matin... :mouais:


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Alors là! C'est fort dès le matin... :mouais:


 Matin du monde où l'aurore de notre humanité a pris le virage de la connerie...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Riz de chine


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Riz de chine


 Chinoiserie à croquer...


----------



## boodou (24 Janvier 2005)

accroc ! qué yé soui accroc au TGV ... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> accroc ! qué yé soui accroc au TGV ... :sick:



TGV © aricosec


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Aricosec est de retour, bonne nouvelle !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aricosec est de retour, bonne nouvelle !


 Elle tardait à arriver!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Elle tardait à arriver!



verrouillez les portières


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

hier et bien moins que demain


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> hier et bien moins que demain



maintenir la porte ouverte


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenir la porte ouverte


 Te fait pas de bile!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2005)

Bill Gates


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates


 T'es sur que c'est la bonne personne?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2005)

Personne ne sait


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne sait


 serre lui la vis, elle se relache en ce moment...


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Moment où le temps suspend son vol...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Moment où le temps suspend son vol...


 vol à l'étalage


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Halage des péniches par des chevaux, autrefois...


----------



## calvin (24 Janvier 2005)

foie de morue


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Rue de la Soif...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Rue de la Soif...



ouaf ouaff fit le chien pas content....Oui-Oui eut très peur...heureuseusement son ami Potiron était  là !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ouaf ouaff fit le chien pas content....Oui-Oui eut très peur...heureuseusement son ami Potiron était  là !


 La joie des livres pour enfants...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> La joie des livres pour enfants...



Fanfan la tulipe...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Fanfan la tulipe...


 pète un coup t'es tout bleu!


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> pète un coup t'es tout bleu!



Du bleu, du morbier, du conté, le camembert, tel est mon plateau préféré


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Du bleu, du morbier, du conté, le camembert, tel est mon plateau préféré


 Régalons ce beau monde...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Régalons ce beau monde...



La montagne donne de bons fromages aussi !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> La montagne donne de bons fromages aussi !


 si tu le dis...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> si tu le dis...




La direction de Macgé vous informe que la grève n'affectera pas ce TGV...


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

TGV qui roulera pendant la revolution en cours dans le fil éponyme


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> TGV qui roulera pendant la revolution en cours dans le fil éponyme


Me fait pas tourner en bourrique!!


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> La direction de Macgé vous informe que la grève n'affectera pas ce TGV...


 Je vais en informer la population


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

On peut voter ?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> On peut voter ?


 T'es sur que le TGV a pas un peu déraillé? Allez voir la page précédente...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> On peut voter ?



t'es fou, dis !


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> t'es fou, dis !


Dispute conjugale


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Dispute conjugale


 galets sur la plage de sable blanc


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Janvier 2005)

Blanc bec


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Bec fin : champagne pour fêter les cinq étoiles du Général !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bec fin : champagne pour fêter les cinq étoiles du Général !


 Aaaaaah les étoiles, ça en jette hein?


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2005)

Jette un oeil à ma signature


----------



## mac-aïoli (24 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Jette un oeil à ma signature



Ma signature en bas à droite et me voilà embarqué dans une histoire dingue


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Jette un oeil à ma signature


 tu respectes plus rien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> tu respectes plus rien



rien n'est impossible


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est impossible


 Possible solitude de ce post illusoire


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rien n'est impossible




La cible ne sera atteinte que dans 30 minutes !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Nuts ou Chocolat ?


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nuts ou Chocolat ?


 la question se pose!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poser un chocolat bien crémeux sur la table


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

table à repasser


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Repassez demain, votre chemise sera prête !


----------



## Grug (24 Janvier 2005)

c'est fini oui


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

Ouistiti faisant la grimace


----------



## KARL40 (24 Janvier 2005)

Massey Fergusson !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Gus sonne à la porte, allez lui ouvrir !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

Sonnez les mâtines


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Gus sonne à la porte, allez lui ouvrir !


 rire ou ne pas rire, telle est la question...


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Si on continue comme ça, on va pas s'en sortir !


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si on continue comme ça, on va pas s'en sortir !


 t'irai pas nous sortir de là toi?


----------



## KARL40 (24 Janvier 2005)

Sortir la tête haute plutôt que bannir !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

toit de chaume


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Chaud me dites-vous ? C'est à peine tiède !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

t'y es demain encore à ce rythme


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Rythmes binaires de la techno...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

Nono le petit robot


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Nono le petit robot




Bobo chez les bronzés...


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Bronze et moulage en plâtre...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bobo chez les bronzés...


 zé pas compris...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> zé pas compris...



Pris pendu, pas vu, pas pris


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

prise électrique


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Que mettez-vous ? Paprika, épices et condiments ?...


----------



## Goulven (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Que mettez-vous ? Paprika, épices et condiments ?...


 mentir n'est pas jouer


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

jouer au plus malin


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Malin, malin et demi...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Malin, malin et demi...



un demi peche


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

pêche melba


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Mets le bateau sur le bon cap...


_Désolé dendrimere !_


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

O mon capitaine, mon capitaine !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Capitaine, c'est illogique !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Capitaine, c'est illogique !




Le logis que tu as insulté est maréchal !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

châle sur les épaules


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Hé Paul ! C'était un juteux !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

jus't pomme


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

pomme-cassis, jus de fruit délicieux


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Délicieuses aussi les pommes dans une bonne tarte ! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Pommes dans une bonne tarte ! :love:



tarte aux p...non j'ose pas !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Pas le temps de traîner !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

et passage de témoin


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

'Tait moins une !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

une fois sur deux je me fais grillé, j'en ai marre....


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

mare aux canards


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Qu'a Narval, l'arlequin ?


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

quintuple boucle piquée


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Et triple salto arrière vrillé en demi-tour, quel virtuosité !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

terrible enchaînement qui lui vaut la médaille d'or


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Dors petite bergère et compte tes moutons !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

moutons sautant par-dessus la barrière


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

La barrière que nous ouvre la victoire en chantant !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

tentations hivernales


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

N'allez pas croire que c'est du flood, c'est de la poésie cybernétique !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

tiquez pas c'est les 5000 de marco


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Marco qui boule à dix maintenant !


----------



## iTof (24 Janvier 2005)

tenant et aboutissant mangent de l'herbe...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

l'herbe verte est ailleurs .... Ben c'est faux


----------



## iTof (24 Janvier 2005)

faux semblant le post précédent alors ?


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

alors là je suis dépassé !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est pas vrai, ça recommence !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

Ce que je fait c'est remettre tout d'équerre


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Tout Decker chez Casto !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tout Decker chez Casto !



Casto ou Castel, c'est pas pareil !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Raye le bricolage, on va plutôt au resto !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

resto, métro, dodo


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Dodo, mythique oiseau disparu...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

disparu comme le dahu


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Dahu que d'aucuns cherchent toujours...


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

toujours siffler pour le faire se retourner


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> toujours siffler pour le faire se retourner


 Tourner sur ces deux pattes les plus courtes


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Tes rondeurs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Heure de la sieste


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Sieste après le dîner


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sieste après le dîner


inertie de circonstance


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> inertie de circonstance



Constance, que de bons souvenirs....


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

souvenirs survenants au bord du lac


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> souvenirs survenants au bord du lac



l'actrice de ma vie !


----------



## yoffy (24 Janvier 2005)

maaaaaaAAaaaa vie ! ....qu'il est long le chemin


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> maaaaaaAAaaaa vie ! ....qu'il est long le chemin



minesté (sa)


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> minesté (sa)



Estelle, un merveilleux souvenir !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Estelle, un merveilleux souvenir !



souvenirs de voyage


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> souvenirs de voyage



"voyage voyage, vol dans les hauteurs..."


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

hauteurs vertigineuses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2005)

ne faut il pas boir au volant ?


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> ne faut il pas boir au volant ?


 lent seras-tu sinon !


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

six noms écrits sur un papier


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> six noms écrits sur un papier


 pied de cochon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> pied de cochon.



cochon qui s'en dédit


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> cochon qui s'en dédit


 dis pas de bêtises


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

bêtises de cambrai


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bêtises de cambrai


 Braies de nos ancêtres.


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

C'est trop facile


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est trop facile



s'il est trop tard, mieux vaut ne pas venir


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> s'il est trop tard, mieux vaut ne pas venir


 Hennir de plaisirs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Hennir de plaisirs



sirop sucré


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

crêpe suzette


----------



## Stargazer (24 Janvier 2005)

suzette me fait perdre la tête


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Te faire l'amour


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

mourir de honte


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mourir de honte



on te l'a déjà dit !


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

direction les bahamas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Dix sur dix en ortho !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

En orthopédie ?


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

dysléxique va !


----------



## macmarco (24 Janvier 2005)

Lexique varié et original...


----------



## purestyle (24 Janvier 2005)

inahler c'est pas mal, fixer c'est mieux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> inahler c'est pas mal, fixer c'est mieux



mieux vaut en rire


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

irrémédiablement hilarant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> irrémédiablement hilarant



de la Baltique (ouais bon)


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Bah le ticket, je l'ai paumé !


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

homère aime les côtes de porc


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> homère aime les côtes de porc



porte documents


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

l'écho de porc salut la vallée


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> l'écho de porc salut la vallée



valet de ferme


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

fermeture du robinet à purin


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> fermeture du robinet à purin



un qui disait "on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge"  :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un qui disait "on n'est pas sortis de l'auberge"  :rateau:



bergeronnette et sansonnet


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

sans sonner mais en frappant


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Happant le porte-monnaie plein de roupies...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

roupiller et rêver


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

rêver aux corneilles


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> roupiller et rêver



vétilles que tout cela


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Tout cela n'a plus d'importance...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

tancez-moi mais je continuerai


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

raisonner un idiot


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Dioxyde : Oxyde à deux atomes d'hydrogène...


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

générique de fin


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2005)

Gêné, gêné ! certes non, là où il y a de la gêne...


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

je n'ai pas tout saisi


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Saisi de la police


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Saisi de la police



Polis ce caillou, s'il te plais, toi l'homme de Cromagnon !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Polis ce caillou, s'il te plais, toi l'homme de Cromagnon !


 Ni on, ni nous! seulement moi!


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ni on, ni nous! seulement moi!


 Mois de janvier sous la neige


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Mois de janvier sous la neige


 Je ne m'en sors plus!!!


----------



## kisco (25 Janvier 2005)

plus jamais ça !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> plus jamais ça !


 Ca reste à voir


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

voir melun et partir


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

_ _______


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> voir melun et partir


Irons-nous au paradis?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

dis maman pourquoi je n'écoute que du depeche mode ?


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> dis maman pourquoi je n'écoute que du depeche mode ?


 mode à chier pour la prochaine saison!


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

saison de tous les dangers


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

J'ai faim


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

j'ai feinté en répondant


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

fin de non recevoir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> fin de non recevoir





			
				PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> j'ai feinté en répondant


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

recevoir un imposteur chez soi


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

sois bon Eddy


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> sois bon Eddy



Eh dis moi !


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Eh dis moi !


 moisissures infectes


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

te prends pas la tête


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> te prends pas la tête



la tête de têtard de ton voisin...


----------



## Stargazer (25 Janvier 2005)

vois z'un peu au loin les nuages


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

nuages annonciateurs de pluie


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

pluie d'automne sur le mont Sinaï....


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Janvier 2005)

Aïoli sur vous les amis


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

mistigri


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Gri-gri, talisman, amulettes...


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2005)

amulette ,gentille amulette,amulette je te secouerai


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Rayures sur mes lunettes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Net et la vie


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Net et la vie


 Vivacité de nos vies


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Vivacité de nos vies


 vita e bella


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Bella Caterina, chi, chi !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bella Caterina, chi, chi !


 Chirac président! Chirac président! Ah? C'est déjà fait? Bon heuh...


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon, euh, t'es pas neutre, toi ?


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bon, euh, t'es pas neutre, toi ?


 neutre toi-même! Je suis émigré!


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> neutre toi-même! Je suis émigré!


 migrer vers de lointains horizons


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> migrer vers de lointains horizons


 Z'ont intérêt à se tenir à carreau!


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Car au moindre faux-pas, au coin !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Car au moindre faux-pas, au coin !


 Ouinnnnnn! J'veux pas y aller!!


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Aller au charbon


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Aller au charbon


 Bon si tu insistes...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Te plains pas, ça pourrait être pire


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Te plains pas, ça pourrait être pire


 pire que cette dictature? En es tu sûr?


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Sûr de rien :hein:


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sûr de rien :hein:



rien n'y fait


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Fait pas attention


----------



## nunut (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> pire que cette dictature? En es tu sûr?



Tu surgis de nulle part;comme ces petits hommes qu'on appelle...les gnomes


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Janvier 2005)

mes amis j'arrive plus à suivre


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Ivre mort


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ivre mort


 mort de rire


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> mort de rire



le rire est le propre de l'homme, donc de mourir aussi


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le rire est le propre de l'homme, donc de mourir aussi


 Si seulement...


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Seulement on dit pas tout...


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Seulement on dit pas tout...


 Tout tout tout vous saurez tout sur le zizi


----------



## mac-aïoli (25 Janvier 2005)

zi, zi , je vous azure


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> zi, zi , je vous azure


 Régale-toi coco!


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2005)

coco ?,quel noix !  :hein:


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> coco ?,quel noix !  :hein:


 Noix de muscade ou noix de cajou?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Jouissance suprême


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Jouissance suprême


 Hè! me parle pas de ça!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Ca n'est pas déplaisant


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'est pas déplaisant



Des plaies sanglantes !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Sanglante révolution


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sanglante révolution


 ion et atome sont des choses que j'ai étudiées


----------



## KARL40 (25 Janvier 2005)

Yeah man !


----------



## Goulven (25 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Yeah man !


 manolo était chanté par Vanessa non?


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Yeah man !



manhattan*bientot j'y serai ....


----------



## boodou (25 Janvier 2005)

hey ! moi aussi j'vais bientôt à NY !


----------



## calvin (25 Janvier 2005)

york shire, un chien mignon je trouve


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

Je trouve que tu pousses le bouchon un peu loin, Maurice !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Riz Uncle Ben's


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

Ben-Hur ! ..arrêtes ton char


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Ben-Hur ! ..arrêtes ton char



charité bien ordonnée commence...


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

comment se fait-ce ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> comment ce fait-ce ?



fais ce qu'on te demande


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

demander grâce


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> demander grâce



race en fin de parcours


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

enfin deux parcours d'obstacles


----------



## boodou (25 Janvier 2005)

tacle pas trop fort j'ai mal aux jambes ...


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

jambes en l'air


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> jambes en l'air


 L'air de rien...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

rien à dire


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire


 direct au placard alors !


----------



## nunut (25 Janvier 2005)

irect dans la lucarne...quel beau but!!!


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> direct au placard alors !



lorsque je le décidérai


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> lorsque je le décidérai



raies du soleil jouant sur le couvre-lit


----------



## yoffy (25 Janvier 2005)

litchis...miam-miam !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> litchis...miam-miam !



âmes errantes


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> litchis...miam-miam !


 miam ne saurait calmer ma faim


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

fin de non recevoir


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fin de non recevoir



voirie municipale


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> voirie municipale



palindrome


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Rome quelle ville !


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Ville ou il fait bon vivre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ville ou il fait bon vivre



vivre à fond la caisse


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

caisse de bon vin de bordeaux pour etre ivre de bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> caisse de bon vin de bordeaux pour etre ivre de bonheur



heure qui commence la nuit


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Janvier 2005)

Nuit caline :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> palindrome


 Drôme à côté de l'Ardèche


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nuit caline :rose:



linéaire


----------



## monoeil (25 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> linéaire



aire rence


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

ensemble nous réussirons


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

irons nous aux bois même si le loup n'y est pas ?


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

pas à pas


----------



## purestyle (25 Janvier 2005)

particulièrement réactif


----------



## IceandFire (25 Janvier 2005)

tif et tondu


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tif et tondu



dur à cuire


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

cuire au soleil de la cote fleurie


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> cuire au soleil de la cote fleurie



fleurie: un des sept du beaujolais


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

laids sont les bords d'eau


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> laids sont les bords d'eau



autant en emporte le vant


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

vendre son ame à dieu


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

yeux pour le croire


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

croire en la pomme


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

ommetre les oeufs de cailles


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

caille en hiver


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

vers le sud un peu moins


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vers le sud un peu moins



moins par moins fait plus


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

pluralité féminine :love::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> pluralité féminine :love::rateau:



mine de sel


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

selection elitiste


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2005)

histoire d'en rire ...


----------



## golf (26 Janvier 2005)

Rira celui qui est héli-treuillé lors de son sauvetage...


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

age canonix


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

excellente parade


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> excellente parade



radin comme il n'est pas permis


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

mis à l'index


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> mis à l'index



ex libris


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

briseurs de burnes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> briseurs de burnes



nescafé© du matin


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

atteindre le point de non retour


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> atteindre le point de non retour



tour de pise


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

y z'ont tout marave


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> y z'ont tout marave



aravis, jolies montagnes


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

agnès b., colette, marc jacobs, parfois paul smith...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> agnès b., colette, marc jacobs, parfois paul smith...



mission impossible


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

cibler les acheteurs potentiels


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> cibler les acheteurs potentiels



ciel, mon mari !


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

arrive toujours quand on ne l'attend pas


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> arrive toujours quand on ne l'attend pas



pas si vite, que faisais-tu dans mes pantoufles ?


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

flemme des chaussures sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> flemme des chaussures sans doute



outarde d'afrique


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

fricoter en secret


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fricoter en secret



cresson de fontaine


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

enième réponse érronée


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Héros né au coeur d'une forêt, près de la Fontaine de Barenton...


(Valà !  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> enième réponse érronée



nez en l'air


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Héros né au coeur d'une forêt...



et barenton ???  :rateau:_

la "Fontaine de Barenton... pour être précis_


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Barenton a disparu dans la brume...


(_Ca rame trop, je laisse tomber..._)


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

humez moi ça, c'est du Kloug


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> humez moi ça, c'est du Kloug



lougre amarré au quai


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

quelque chose en toi ne tourne pas rond


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> quelque chose en toi ne tourne pas rond



rondelle de saucisson corse


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

hors série spécial mac vintage


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hors série spécial mac vintage



t'as géré ça comme un saligaud


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

ligotée sur un lit de son plein gré


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ligotée sur un lit de son plein gré



grésillements de la cire qui chauffe


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

offerte à tous elle attend le maitre


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> offerte à tous elle attend le maitre



être livrée, c'est ce qui lui plaît


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

plaies sur les fesses, cicatrices sur les seins


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> plaies sur les fesses, cicatrices sur les seins



scintillement de la sueur sur la peau meurtrie


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

tripoter doucement les tétons


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tripoter doucement les tétons



ton fouet est tombé du lit


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

lire en même temps des chapitres du marquis


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> lire en même temps des chapitres du marquis



qui c'est çui-là  :rateau:


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

l'artisant de son plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> l'artisant de son plaisir



si refus il y a, ordres nécessaires


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

servir le divin marquis est un devoir


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> servir le divin marquis est un devoir



voir ce qu'il exige


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

je m'en soumet à ses principes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je m'en soumet à ses principes



principe, voilà un mot important


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

tant et si bien que nous les appliquerons


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> tant et si bien que nous les appliquerons



on voit la nuit qui s'avance


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment, nous sommes bien seuls


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2005)

seuls Lemmy et Purestyle ? c'est l'heure d'aller au dodo ! Fini le ping-pong ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, nous sommes bien seuls



seul ce boodou vient faire le clown


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

on nous cache tout on nous dit rien


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2005)

rien à cirer


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

irez vous au paradis ? j'en doute fort


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> irez vous au paradis ? j'en doute fort



fortement compromis


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2005)

mission impossible !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> mission impossible !!



cible choisie


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

oisiveté nocturne


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Ne pas aller à l'école


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Janvier 2005)

Ecole buissonnière


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ecole buissonnière


 Retour des forums...


----------



## aricosec (26 Janvier 2005)

...rhum blanc de la martinique, avec un zest de citon vert et 2 glaçons merci ma biche !


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> ...rhum blanc de la martinique, avec un zest de citon vert et 2 glaçons merci ma biche !


 ma biche! C'est pas de Funès qui parle?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

parle pas la bouche pleine


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> parle pas la bouche pleine



pleine de quoi ?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Quoi de neuf?


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

de n'oeuf à la coque


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> de n'oeuf à la coque



"coquillages et crustacés..."


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "coquillages et crustacés..."


 C'est encore frais?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore frais?


Fraîcheur du matin ; chagrin


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

grain de sel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Séllection naturelle


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Séllection naturelle


 le bar est proche


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> le bar est proche


 
Prochain : appelation de celui qui est proche de moi...


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Prochain : appelation de celui qui est proche de moi...


 Moiteur de l'été qui tarde à venir !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

avenir mystérieux


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Moiteur de l'été qui tarde à venir !



Gelures cinglantes d'un corps oublié


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> avenir mystérieux



rieux, de son prénom andré


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

dressé au milieu du lac se tenait un palais


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> dressé au milieu du lac se tenait un palais



...pas laid, pas beau...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

bocage normand


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> bocage normand



Le nord de la Mandchourie est ravissant !


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le nord de la Mandchourie est ravissant !


 Santé de nos corps ne saurait soulager la tristesse de nos coeurs


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

coeur d'artichaut


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Santé de nos corps ne saurait soulager la tristesse de nos coeurs



A coeurs perdus et lourds, nos corps embaumés perdront tous leurs sens


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> coeur d'artichaut



chaud devant chaud devant !


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

devant moi l'inconnu


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> devant moi l'inconnu


 nue sur une plage de sable blanc...


----------



## Stargazer (26 Janvier 2005)

blanc était le lait de coco répandu sur son corps


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> blanc était le lait de coco répandu sur son corps


 corps vierge de toute souillure


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Huron héron petit patapon


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2005)

pon sang de ponsoir


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

arn-gKat, pas facile à l'endroit comme à l'envers


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> arn-gKat, pas facile à l'endroit comme à l'envers


 l'envers du décor


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

décorum, c'est rien que du décorum tout ce bordel !


----------



## mac-aïoli (26 Janvier 2005)

Bordel, jamais content


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2005)

Content le trooper : plus que 9 pts avant étape suivante  :casse:


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Suivant tes capacités, tu y seras vite... pour moi il faudra attendre un peu, malgré vos encouragements du jour !


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

journal de bord


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> journal de bord



Debord, de son prénom Guy


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Debord, de son prénom Guy


 guy lux, quel homme!


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

meuh non dit la vache au train


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> guy lux, quel homme!




Homme de télé !


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> meuh non dit la vache au train


Train-train quotidien...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Quotidiennement je boule et je reçois rarement. Mais je ne me plains pas, mes amis pensent néanmoins à moi régulièrement...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quotidiennement je boule et je reçois rarement. Mais je ne me plains pas, mes amis pensent néanmoins à moi régulièrement...


 Menteur! Tu m'as boulé récemment?


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Récemment, mon général !


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Récemment, mon général !


 Aaaaah le fidèle soldat, à qui il a été rendu au centuple!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

_Mon Général, y'a le bouleur au bout du fil: "Goulven, boulé le 18/01/05, mon Général !"
Et voilà... pas pour rien qu'il y a des listes qui circulent... _


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Au centuple ? Ca me ferait mal ! 10 - 4 = 6
Y a un arrièré, là !


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Eh là, faut pas le prendre comme ça (je fais la course au Fabienr, là)


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eh là, faut pas le prendre comme ça (je fais la course au Fabienr, là)


 Ca n'est qu'une façon de parler... :love:


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

parler du vent du boulet


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> parler du vent du boulet


 L'est pas comode l'autre...


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

L'autre, il me fout les boules...  


[_Et voilà ! ça rame et on se fait griller !_]


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

les boules ? Y'a pas que ça dans le vit !


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Le vit ? Levis, les jeans ?


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le vit ? Levis, les jeans ?


 Jean sans terre est de retour!


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2005)

Retour de coud'boule ? :casse: 

[plus que 6...]


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

Boule qui roule n'amasse pas mouse


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Retour de coud'boule ? :casse:
> 
> [plus que 6...]


Le mien est parti!  :casse:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2005)

Parti et bien arrivé, malheureusement pas de retour possible pour l'instant


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est parti!  :casse:


 Partir pour toujours


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Parti et bien arrivé, malheureusement pas de retour possible pour l'instant


Tant qu'il revient un jour...


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

un jour à "Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard".


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2005)

tard dans la nuit ça devrait être bon


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> tard dans la nuit ça devrait être bon


 Bon sang de bonsoir!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Arrête de jurer, ça te va pas du tout mon cher


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de jurer, ça te va pas du tout mon cher


 chérie, tu me passes le sel?


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Le sel de la vie, c'est l'humour...


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

_Esseulée, la pauvre salière se retrouva sur le bord de la table, à proximité dangereuse de la queue de Bibiche, le Bouvier bernois enthousiaste... _


----------



## gKatarn (26 Janvier 2005)

A ct'heure là, bientôt parti du boulot


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> A ct'heure là, bientôt parti du boulot



Lot quotidien...


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lot quotidien...


 dien bien phu


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

Phu une terrible cuvette


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Et toi, t'y étais ? Moi, non, trop jeune


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

jeunet et caro


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Roti de porc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Roti de porc




Porca miseria!!!


----------



## teo (26 Janvier 2005)

Et rien à dire... elle était pas facile celle-là...


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Et rien à dire... elle était pas facile celle-là...



C'est la mer à boire tu veux dire


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

direction Le Bar


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> direction Le Bar


 bar-mitsva


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

vas donc et !!!


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vas donc et !!!




"donker" la specialite de Mickael jordan


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Jordan était super


----------



## Talchan (26 Janvier 2005)

personne ne le niera


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

ira où?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Ou bien je t'aime ma fille


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

fille d'évêque


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

euh, cardinal non?


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

non...tu crois ?


----------



## IceandFire (26 Janvier 2005)

ère glacière...


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Glacière, jambon, beurre, saucisson et cornichons !


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

on peut avoir de la moutarde?


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Tarde pas trop sinon y en aura plus !


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2005)

plus y en a moins y en a


----------



## monoeil (26 Janvier 2005)

en ardoise les comptes se craie (se créent, secrets? )


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Secrets de polichinelle...


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

elle aurait parlé ?    :mouais:


----------



## mado (26 Janvier 2005)

et oui, incorrigible...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et oui, incorrigible...



bleuets dans les champs de juin


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2005)

join de culasse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> join de culasse



assez parlé !


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

association sportive saint etienne

(fuck grillé, on me harcèle sur msn)


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

léninisme, stalinisme, fachisme


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> léninisme, stalinisme, fachisme



méthodes critiquables


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2005)

câble ethernet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> câble ethernet



nettoyer la vaisselle


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Sel de mer


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

merguez


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> merguez



aisance


----------



## yoffy (26 Janvier 2005)

ancienneté disco


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ancienneté disco



cautériser la plaie


----------



## purestyle (26 Janvier 2005)

plaire aux filles


----------



## Franswa (26 Janvier 2005)

fiotte


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Fille de joie ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Fille de joie ?



oie à gaver


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

avé César


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

argh! encore un empereur !


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

peureux lui, jamais !


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

méfiance !


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

enseveli sous la neige


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2005)

n'ai-je point prédit cette catastrophe ?


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

ophélie a de gros seins


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Saint Innocent priez pour lui


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

luisante et visible


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Visible et invisible, ce qui est et ce qui peut-être existe...


----------



## xanadu (27 Janvier 2005)

isthme de l'encéphale ou d'une vertèbre


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

breton de rennes ?


----------



## xanadu (27 Janvier 2005)

n'est ce pas


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

spa francorchant alors ?


----------



## xanadu (27 Janvier 2005)

lors de la dernière course


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

où recevoir le vainqueur ?


----------



## xanadu (27 Janvier 2005)

heure d'aller au lit bon jeudi l'ami


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

mine de rien, j'y vais peut être aussi


----------



## xanadu (27 Janvier 2005)

Sir une très bonne nuit


----------



## purestyle (27 Janvier 2005)

bonne nuit également merci


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bonne nuit également merci


 Si seulement c'était encore la nuit...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2005)

Nuit de chine


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Nuit de chine


 chiner aux puces


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Janvier 2005)

Puces savantes


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Avant tout, bonjour


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Avant tout, bonjour


 jour de beau temps aujourd'hui... jour de ski demain!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

demain seras tu enfin dans ton espace corporel ? :rose:


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

relire tout. de A à Z.


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> relire tout. de A à Z.


 Z est la dernière lettre de l'alphabet


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

Bete comme un ZX 81 mon premier ordinateur qui allait de travers de porc épique...


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Bete comme un ZX 81 mon premier ordinateur qui allait de travers de porc épique...


 Que fais tu? Tu accroches plusieurs wagons d'un coup?


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

héhéhéhéhéhéhé    bien ouéj  d'ailleurs coup de boule pour le général 5 étoiles


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

étoile des neiges


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> étoile des neiges


 Je ne sais plus où j'en suis...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

j'en suis confus


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis confus


 confusius a dit ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

ah dis donc, t'as des lettres !


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ah dis donc, t'as des lettres !


 des lettres et des chiffres ... ou l'inverse


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2005)

Verse moi à boire


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Verse moi à boire


 boire ou conduire il faut choisir!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

zircon ou diamant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

où la première arrivée est la première servie


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

fraise et chocolat


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens aussi d'Albator... Mais je préférai Goldorak et ses cornofulgurs


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

uranus viens avec moi, je t'emmènes dans la plaine du Rohan... (c'est mon coté Aragorn )


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> viens avec moi, je t'emmènes dans la plaine du Rohan... (c'est mon coté Aragorn )


 horni qui mal y pense... :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

j'a rien à dire alors je médiatise


----------



## aricosec (27 Janvier 2005)

tise,tise!,mais pas trop ,si tu ne veus pas etre beurré comme un petit lu


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2005)

lu et approuvé


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

prouvé par A + B


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est con Pat, i' blouse  trop


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est con Pat, i' blouse  trop


 trop fort les MacGéens!


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> trop fort les MacGéens!



Mac G1, c'est la vitesse du concorde


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Corde à sauter


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Assaut terrible contre les bonne m½urs...


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Assaut terrible contre les bonne m½urs...


 meurs assassin!


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2005)

Cyniques hein parfois les blagues :rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Cyniques hein parfois les blagues :rateau:



Haguenau, prison de femmes


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

femmes à barbe


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> femmes à barbe



Barbelivien


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Y viendra pas je te dis... que de la gueule !


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Y viendra pas je te dis... que de la gueule !


 gueule toujours personne ne t'entends!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

t'en veux ?


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> t'en veux ?


 Veux tu venir ici! Satanée Mirza!


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

zaza la rouge qui ne parlait que le russe


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> zaza la rouge qui ne parlait que le russe


 Russes et américains se sont réconciliés


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2005)

cons si liés = diplomates ...


----------



## gKatarn (27 Janvier 2005)

Mate un peu ma signature


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mate un peu ma signature


 Tu rêves coco!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Coco c'est moi


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Coco c'est moi


 Moi j'men fous


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Fourrure sans sa Vénus


----------



## yoffy (27 Janvier 2005)

Vénus non ,Séréna en finale à Melbourne


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Elle bourre, ne le savez vous pas ?


----------



## yoffy (27 Janvier 2005)

vous pas ,peut-être,mais d'autres si


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Si bien sûr


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Si bien sûr



surexposée, cette photo !


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> surexposée, cette photo !



Otto Dix, moi j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Otto Dix, moi j'aime



j'aime les bonnes choses


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Choses de la vie


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

La vie est pleine de surprises...


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La vie est pleine de surprises...


 prises sur le vif...


----------



## golf (27 Janvier 2005)

Vif-argent, tel est le nom de mon destrier


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vif-argent, tel est le nom de mon destrier


 Hier j'avais un jour de moins...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Ouin je veux mon papa


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ouin je veux mon papa


 pa-pa tou-tou cher-cher


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Chercher l'intrus, il vient de passer par la fenêtre !


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Chercher l'intrus, il vient de passer par la fenêtre !


 fenêtre météo OK!


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Oh Kay ! Yesss Gershwin !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Win a game


----------



## teo (27 Janvier 2005)

Aime ton prochain !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Aime ton prochain !



chaînes et boulets


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Boulet de canon, moyen de locomotion pour le baron de Munchausen


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Boulet de canon, moyen de locomotion pour le baron de Munchausen



sentez-vous cette odeur de fleurs ?


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2005)

fleurs du mal ...


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> fleurs du mal ...



Malo, Nectair, Cloud, Lazarre...


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

Hasard ou fatalité !

fatalitas !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Hasard ou fatalité !
> 
> fatalitas !



tasse de thé ou de café ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Faîtes vos jeux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Faîtes vos jeux



jeux de mains...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Mains sur les hanches


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Hanches dénudées


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Hanches dénudées



dés à jouer


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

.....


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

vittel citron


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

on triche ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vittel citron



on (je) regrette d'avoir grillé...


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

et oui ! trop rapide !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

désespéré...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Raie manta mauvais souvenirs


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Souvenirs de Venise


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Souvenirs de Venise


 serrure de Florence


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

rance, air vicié


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

scier du bois


----------



## yoffy (27 Janvier 2005)

u bois un coup ?


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Janvier 2005)

Un coup just right dans ton head !


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

aide le à finir son verre


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

vers chez vous c'est plutôt cowboy


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

ow boy ! arrête tes conneries


----------



## IceandFire (27 Janvier 2005)

boys and girls (blur)


----------



## yoffy (27 Janvier 2005)

Oh, boy! Aubade c'est du costaud


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (27 Janvier 2005)

Costaud, grand, beau, c'est moi, c'est Van Damme !


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, boy! Aubade c'est du costaud



tonitruante Aurore, oui, et sans "blur"


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, boy! Aubade c'est du costaud


 tôt ou tard, il fallait que ça sente le grillé...


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Costaud, grand, beau, c'est moi, c'est Van Damme !



damned, je suis fait (grillé)


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tonitruante Aurore, oui, et sans "blur"


 l'heure d'aller dormir bientot


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> damned, je suis fait (grillé)


 air de rien, c'est facile de mettre le dawa dans le TGV


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

j'ai vécu mais le dawa c'est pas encore fini


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> air de rien, c'est facile de mettre le dawa dans le TGV


 GV dire une connerie...


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Ris pas, c'est sérieux !


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> GV dire une connerie...


 ni connerie ni grande phrase.. dommage.


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ni connerie ni grande phrase.. dommage.


 REUH ! Pourquoi j'ai toujours un post de retard ???


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Arf© ! Le TGV est en accordéon, ce soir !


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf© ! Le TGV est en accordéon, ce soir !



Ce soir c 'est ton soir !


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

soit repentant de ne l'avoir dite, connerie ou grande phrase


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

rase toi la moustache, tu fais peur à la demoiselle !


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

ailes coupées on dirait, Marco


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Marco sait retomber sur ses pattes !


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

pâtes à la petite cuiller


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Hier devant ma mort face à ma vie.


----------



## Gilbertus (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Marco sait retomber sur ses pattes !


 Patates et autres légumes


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

La petite qu'eut hier une crise de foie !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Oie symbole de la naïveté


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

tes mots me font penser à l'oisiveté


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Té ! C'était l'Emile de monoeil !


----------



## Franswa (27 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tes mots me font penser à l'oisiveté


 tes à 1000 posts !!!


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

posture nouvelle donc 

(j'avais même pas vu !)


----------



## yoffy (27 Janvier 2005)

même pas vu ? mon oeil !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Oncle sam quel patriote


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

½il aléatoire tu sais


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Aller à Thouars, tu sais, c'est finalement assez simple...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est la période gastrique


----------



## monoeil (27 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aller à Thouars, tu sais, c'est finalement assez simple...



implémenter les kilomètres c'est tout


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est tout un art...


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

artiste en herbe


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Herbie Hancock ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Coquillages et crustacés


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est délicieux avec un bon vin blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Blanc ou noir


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Noir comme le blé pour faire la galette !


----------



## iTof (28 Janvier 2005)

galette arrosée d'une bolée de cidre...


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Une bolée de cidre ? Si tu me prends par les sentiments, évidemment...


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

d'amant point et de mari pas davantage, on l'appelait Elizabeth la femme sans homme


----------



## Grug (28 Janvier 2005)

omelette au champignons


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Champignons hallucinogènes


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Champignons hallusinogènes



Nos gènes se transmettent de parents à enfants, enfin jusqu'à présent ....


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Jusqu'à présent, mais ça pourrait changer m'a t'on dit ?


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Jusqu'à présent, mais ça pourrait changer m'a t'on dit ?




Changer de maton, dit t'es pas fou ! comment je ferai après pour mes clopes !


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2005)

clopin clopan,et je m'en vais clopin clopan,dans la lumiere et dans le vent


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2005)

vent de la mer du nord


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Hors de la  mer, point de salut


----------



## Universe player (28 Janvier 2005)

salut  tout le monde


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> salut  tout le monde



Houle, mon désir est porté par la houle


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

houla oup ! barbatruc


----------



## Nephou (28 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> houla oup ! barbatruc


barbe à trucs : l'arme favoritée des pères-noël pervers


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Les pères verts, on connait tous ça, ça arrive vers 50 piges, ils plaquent madame, prennent une jeunette et achète une Porsche. Ou l'inverse


----------



## Gilbertus (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les pères verts, on connait tous ça, ça arrive vers 50 piges, ils plaquent madame, prennent une jeunette et achète une Porsche. Ou l'inverse


 Versons une larme sur la misère de l'homme en pleine décadence, qui dis-je, décrépitude.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

De rien mon ami.


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> De rien mon ami.



Mona mit son sourire favori


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

ribambelle


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Au riz basmati


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Matisse était un maître de la couleur...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Heureusement que les écrits restent.


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Restent aussi les tableaux...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Eau de SPA


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Spa-Francorchamps, là où il y a le circuit ?


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Cuisine intégrée, pas loin non plus...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Cuisine intégrée, pas loin non plus...



plus c'est rangé par un homme plus c'est le bordel


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

le bordel, c'est l'essentiel... tant que ça prend pas le dessus... et je sais de quoi je parle !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Le comédien Jacques Villeret est mort


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Mort d'un être vraiment humain...


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Le comédien Jacques Villeret est mort



Jacques Villeret est mort, Vive Jacques Villeret


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Raisons pour l'aimer


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2005)

mais euuuhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Un deux trois


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

...deux,trois,..un petit pas en avant Maria


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

______


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2005)

_______________ ? :d


----------



## appleman (28 Janvier 2005)

que répondre à cela?


----------



## Talchan (28 Janvier 2005)

?? moi aussi


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Aussi cela nous laisse t-il sans voie...


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> que répondre à cela?



C'est 'ssssssla oui.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Sisi la princesse ?


----------



## appleman (28 Janvier 2005)

est ce que tu as bu?


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Abus abus, 3 litres de vin par jour, ça va... faut juste pas mélanger le rouge et le blanc !


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Abus abus, 3 litres de vin par jour, ça va... faut juste pas mélanger le rouge et le blanc !




blanc sur rouge rien ne bouge !


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Bouge de là ! tu me fais mal aux pieds  !


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bouge de là ! tu me fais mal aux pieds  !



Pieds de cochons Marie Madelon...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pieds de cochons Marie Madelon...



Delon, c'est le passé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Seins doux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Seins doux



doucement les basses


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Janvier 2005)

basse la menace


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

as de pique


----------



## inconnu(e) (28 Janvier 2005)

piqué(e) par la mouche tzé-tzé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> piqué(e) par la mouche tzé-tzé



c'est dangereux, cette bestiole


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

yole aussi


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

aussi Néma


----------



## Talchan (28 Janvier 2005)

mais il est parti Villeret !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Janvier 2005)

Raie des fesses


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Raie des fesses



fesses à l'air


----------



## calvin (28 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fesses à l'air



l'air de rien, j'aime ca


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> l'air de rien, j'aime ca



ça, c'est coquin


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

quinte de toux


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> quinte de toux



tout est permis


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

mission impossible


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> mission impossible




cible choisie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

oisiveté est mère...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Mer du nord


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

nord-express


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

XPress ou InDesign, le choix se pose t-il encore  ?


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

encore chez certaines agences...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

agences matrimoniales


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

allez haut les c½urs


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

n'y allez surtout pas !


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> allez haut les c½urs


 coeurs de lion


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

deux lions pour une femelle


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

Maile-moi ce que tu veux, je ne répondrais pas


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Maile-moi ce que tu veux, je ne répondrais pas



pas torchon carpette le Teo ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

le thé au citron


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

Tron était pressé lui aussi


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tron était pressé lui aussi




aussi tot lu aussi tot repondu !


----------



## yoffy (28 Janvier 2005)

du Tron tout craché !


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> aussi tot lu aussi tot repondu !





reponds Dudu si tu m'entends


----------



## inconnu(e) (28 Janvier 2005)

Entendu Tronche de cake


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> reponds Dudu si tu m'entends




si tu mens, tends la joue pour prendre une giffle

ah trop tard....
hop on s'adapte...on cherche.......


cake aux olives


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

cake, Dutronc? ah non je crois pas


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Je ne crois pas que t'aies pigé, Tronche de cake, on ne se répond pas à soi-même !


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> cake aux olives




au lit veronique


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> cake aux olives




au lit veronique


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que t'aies pigé, Tronche de cake, on ne se répond pas à soi-même !



aime bien lire ça moi


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je crois que lorsque j'aurai rechargé, je lui paierai un bon coup de rouge !


----------



## monoeil (28 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> au lit veronique



que c'est vachement dur comme jeu hein?


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> que c'est vachement dur comme jeu hein?



ben ouais je decouvre la vie... ah mon age qd meme...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

même si tu revenais...


----------



## teo (28 Janvier 2005)

_Hein ? _Ouais dur, je suis souvent grillé...  mais y'en a un il sera grillé tellement fort qu'il pourra pas remettre les pieds de sitôt par ici s'il continue...


----------



## chnoub (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas que t'aies pigé, Tronche de cake, on ne se répond pas à soi-même !


 desolé je le refais plus
pas taprer


----------



## Franswa (28 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> même si tu revenais...


 n'ait pas peur


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Peur, tu peux avoir, la machine est rechargée...


[edit]
Vert si tu suis la règle.
Rouge si tu recommences... 
[/edit]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Peur, tu peux avoir, la machine est rechargée...



chargez la cavalerie !!!


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

riettes du Mans !


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

riz au lait de ma grand mere...miam


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> riettes du Mans !



mansuétude il faudrait pour celui qui découvre


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> riettes du Mans !



(apparté)
j'aime bien ta signature (les fautes volontaires et riettes)


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> riz au lait de ma grand mere...miam



ah mais j'ai l'impression que t'as pas tout compris les règles
(t'en foutrais de la mansuétude, tiens  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ah mais j'ai l'impression que t'as pas tout compris les règles
> (t'en foutrais de la mansuétude, tiens  )



tiens voilà du boudin...


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> mansuétude il faudrait pour celui qui découvre


 ouvre moi ta porte
pour ecrire un mot


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ouvre moi ta porte
> pour ecrire un mot



t'es réglé sur quelle horloge


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> t'es réglé sur quelle horloge


 l'auge est bien remplie


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

remplie de rillettes


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Etes-vous sûr d'avoir compris ?


[edit]
Tu aurais dû répondre en prenant la suite... 
Et lorsqu'on est grillé, on édite, dans la mesure du possible pour prendre la suite... 
[/edit]


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Etes-vous sûr d'avoir compris ?



ben en lisant au vol une ou deux page je pense oui; pourquoi on a zappé un truc la?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Riz ou pas, c'est pareil !


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

rayon de soleil tardif


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rayon de soleil tardif



ifs ensoleillés la nuit ne se peut


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rayon de soleil tardif


 diphtongue en espagnol c'est quoi deja?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

déjà que ça patine


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> déjà que ça patine


 patinage artistique


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

tic tac écarts en sac


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tic tac écarts en sac


 sac a merde

(non je dis pas ca pour toi ooooooh)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

air de Paris


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Ris pas, c'est sérieux !


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> air de Paris


 riz au lait de ma grand mere miam


(ok je sors)


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

ris quand ton nez bouge


edit : euh, eux ils vont vite dis-donc


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

donc ils sont rapides


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Ides de mars (c'est bientôt, tiens)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

bien mal acquis


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Aïe, aïe, aïe !!! On va pas s'en sortir !!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

j'abandonne


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Donnons-nous un peu de mou


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

(at)tirons nous ailleurs !!


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

donne-toi encore une chance 

edit : heure que j'abandonne aussi


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> tirons nous ailleurs !!



où l'herbe est plus verte ?


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

ailleurs l'herbe est plus verte

m'sieu j'ai pas copié


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

c'est plus un TGV c'est un chassé-croisé


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> donne-toi encore une chance
> 
> edit : heure que j'abandonne aussi


 chanceux aux jeux, malheureux en amour


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> c'est plus un TGV c'est un chassé-croisé



   un train fou


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

(fou rire) mourir de rire là


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> un train fou



qui pilote ?  :rateau:


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> (fou rire) mourir de rire là


 la la li la lere


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> qui pilote ?  :rateau:


toi !!


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> qui pilote ?  :rateau:



ôte toi de là, pas moi non plus


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

plus ça va pire c'est


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ôte toi de là, pas moi non plus



plus rien à faire décidément


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> plus rien à faire décidément



dément tu l'as dit


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> plus ça va pire c'est


 cé cé célimene


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> dément tu l'as dit



dis, tiens ton volant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

lent je suis


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Suivre son chemin


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> lent je suis



plus loin ? ça va être difficile


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> plus loin ? ça va être difficile



cils se décollent, arrête de rire


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> dément tu l'as dit


 division euclidienne

oups mon reseau rame....


rire aux eclats


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

ça te vas bien le henné madonna


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Donna Anna et Donna Elvira, le compte y est pas


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

pas du tout


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

pas possible de jouer dans les temps


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ça te vas bien le henné madonna


ah ! merci. mais faudrait que j'arrête de le boire !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

boire pour oublier

au secours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> emportés par la foule...



le truc c'est que je piaffe


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

ours ou chat?


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> boire pour oublier
> 
> au secours !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 cours vite avant que je t attrape


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ours ou chat?



cha-cha-mambo


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

piafs, ours, chats ou éléphants roses emportés par la foule... j'ai des hallucinations


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

(pub) qui me parles ?


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

scions donc ces branches fragiles


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

on en a tous !


----------



## queenlucia (29 Janvier 2005)

maman bobo !!! comment tu m'as fait j'suis pas beau !!!!


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> piafs, ours, chats ou éléphants roses emportés par la foule... j'ai des hallucinations


 six nations? es tu sur??


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> on en a tous !



à tous : freinez !!!


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> à tous : freinez !!!


 nez bouché


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

henné encore, obsession !


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

chez vous c'est le souk


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

souquons ferme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> henné encore, obsession !


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> souquons ferme



fermer l'ordi (dodo)   
bonne nuit


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> souquons ferme


 ferme ta gueule                                   lol


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> fermer l'ordi (dodo)
> bonne nuit



ciao bambino


----------



## queenlucia (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> souquons ferme


feme te porte, le fond de l'air est frais !!


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> fermer l'ordi (dodo)
> bonne nuit



dis moi tout...


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ferme ta gueule                                   lol


 gueule de bois
boisson chaude
chaurier
hier soir 
soir d'hiver
vermifuge
fugitif........


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ferme ta gueule                                   lol



on se calme


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> or terni par le temps...



temps passe en parallèle


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

L'aile du pigeon


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> L'aile du pigeon



jonc n'est que bijou


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> on se calme


 calme avant la tempete


----------



## mado (29 Janvier 2005)

*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PoorMonsteR.

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à monoeil.*

et *dédalus*, il sait 

Bonne nuit. 
J'ai bien ri.


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> L'aile du pigeon



on sera tous heureux...


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> jonc n'est que bijou


 joue a la marelle


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> joue a la marelle



elle va à tire d'aile


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Delphes n'a plus son oracle !


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2005)

la raclette de ce midi etait bonne


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2005)

bonne du sol au plafond


----------



## chnoub (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Delphes n'a plus son oracle !


 racle bien au fond


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> clé de sol au plafond


fondu l'oracle, ou la raclette?


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

laiterie de Marie-Antoinette


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

nettes étaient les tables (l'étable aussi)


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

sidonie et aglaé (marrant tout à  l'heure, message de l'administrateur me disant que je n'avais droit qu'à un message toutes les 30 secondes)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

aglaé vaut mieux que deux dalusse tu l'auras


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

aérien serveur qui intercepte toutes nos missives (ou les torpille, on fait pas toujours comme on veut )
d'ailleurs les points il refuse encore catégoriquement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> aérien serveur qui intercepte toutes nos missives (ou les torpille, on fait pas toujours comme on veut )
> d'ailleurs les points il refuse encore catégoriquement



m'en parles pas ça me dégoutte j'peux bouller personne


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Personne ne t'en tiendra rigueur... penses-y  juste demain...


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

demain est une autre nuit


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Nuit... mais si l'on pouvait dormir au moins ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Nuit... mais si l'on pouvait dormir au moins ?



Demain il fera jour


----------



## Universe player (29 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Demain il fera jour



journal intime, dis moi qui est la plus belle ???


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> journal intime, dis moi qui est la plus belle ???



Une belle journée se profile aujourd'hui


----------



## Gabi (29 Janvier 2005)

aujourd'hui : mon 499éme post


----------



## Gabi (29 Janvier 2005)

Post de plus, qui me permet de passer major


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

majordhome en costume rayé


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

Ayé ! je vais prendre ma douche !


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

doux chemin de la liberté


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Berthe et Cunégonde sont dans un bateau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Berthe et Cunégonde sont dans un bateau



...Toto tombe du bateau ; Berthe et Cunégonde lui offrent un verre d'eau...


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

dodo sur l'eau à coté d'une chope


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dodo sur l'eau à coté d'une chope



choper la crève


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

rêve de ne plus l'avoir demain


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rêve de ne plus l'avoir demain



deux mains et deux pieds


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

yéyéyeaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> yéyéyeaaaaaahhhhhh



Yeah!!!! Rock'n'roll!!!!! (Je sais ; rol mops...  )


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

rolrolrollllll petit rouleau de scotch


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rolrolrollllll petit rouleau de scotch



Scotch ; Irish ; canadian ; Bourbon... Qu'importe le flacon, pourvu qu'on aie l'ivresse... :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

yves reste ici t'as pas fini ton verre !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> yves reste ici t'as pas fini ton verre !!!



Verse encore ; j'ai pas mon compte...


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

on te dira quand il faudra y aller


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> on te dira quand il faudra y aller



Y aller ; y aller.... Quand j'y vais, j'ai toujours l'impression d'en revenir...


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

venir sans y aller ça devient plus dur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> venir sans y aller ça devient plus dur



"Ca devient plus dur ; s'écria la jeune Sophie, agenouillée devant son cousin Paul." (Comtesse Sophie de Sègur. Née Rostopchine. Romancière perverse)


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

paul je vais manger, à plus tard


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> paul je vais manger, à plus tard



Tartare?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Redevenir son âme


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Redevenir son âme


 a mangé son bon vieux steak


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> a mangé son bon vieux steak



steak de cheval


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> steak de cheval



Valeureux destrier


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Valeureux destrier



hier bien moins que demain


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hier bien moins que demain


 maintenant ? oui pourquoi pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hier bien moins que demain



Main dans la main ; combien faut-il de cons pour faire le tour de la terre?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> maintenant ? oui pourquoi pas



Quoi? Patoche coiffé au poteau?


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quoi? Patoche coiffé au poteau?


 poteau d'exécution


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

On s'en va


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

sans valise on ira pas loin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sans valise on ira pas loin



Lointains horizons...


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

zombies vampires et compagnie


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> zombies vampires et compagnie



Pagnie Florent


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Florence, la belle ville italienne ?


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Florence, la belle ville italienne ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Les liens ne fonctionnent pas toujours !


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

pas toujours quand il manque un petit crochet a droite


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2005)

Droite comme la dernière ligne avant l'arrivée...


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

arrivée d'air chaud


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> arrivée d'air chaud



show must go on


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

on the road again


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Gaines, jarretelles, guêpières et talons aiguille, seriez-vous fétichiste ?
Bah oui


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

bah oui ? bah non !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Non au racisme


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

sismologue, profession d'avenir


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

venir où ça ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Janvier 2005)

Ou, çà m'a pas l'air solide ces deux tours là


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

tourlariguaud


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tourlariguaud


 rigolade du samedi soir.


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

D'Issoire ou de Castelnauday ?


----------



## teo (29 Janvier 2005)

D'ay ou d'ary ? à vous de choisir...


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Choisir un meilleur clavier très vite !


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> D'ay ou d'ary ? à vous de choisir...


 Sir ! quelle élégance (non je ne parle pas forcément d'Amok)


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Choisir un meilleur clavier très vite !


 Vite alors très vite, je suis toujours à la traine


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Trainer un boulot pendant des années


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Trainer un boulot pendant des années


 Né pour dormir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Me ? I like the way u move


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> Me ? I like the way u move


 Mouvement incertain de nos itinéraires de folies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2005)

Au lit c'est l'heure bordle


----------



## Franswa (29 Janvier 2005)

hors d'elle, elle était


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

elle était chouette


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hors d'elle, elle était



et taies d'oreiller ont volé


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

et on volleyait dur


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> et on volleyait dur



du rab' de soupe


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

soupe à l'eau = gnons


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> soupe à l'eau = gnons


gnonsctambule toi même


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

même pas vrai, c'est celui qui dit qui y est


----------



## yoffy (29 Janvier 2005)

estomaqué , pour le coup


----------



## monoeil (29 Janvier 2005)

où sont les gens?


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> où sont les gens?


 Gentils petits gens


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Petitjean est Grosjean comme devant


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

devant vous j'arrive


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

arriver à bon port


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

sonic snake a dit:
			
		

> arriver à bon port


 Portique, balançoire et trapèze


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Portique, balançoire et trapèze



pèze et pognon, fric et artiche


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Chez moi


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> pèze et pognon, fric et artiche


 cheveux, poils et cils


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi


Moyen de s'arranger


----------



## elektroseb (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Moyen de s'arranger



Ranger ma chambre? ca va pas non!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Ranger sa chambre


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Nombril tout sale, va te laver !


----------



## elektroseb (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Nombril tout sale, va te laver !



La verité sort de la bouche des enfants


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

fantaisie débridée


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

mensonges des enfants qui deviennent trahisons des adultes


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fantaisie débridée



Débris des splendeurs passées


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Débris des splendeurs passées


 Passés glorieux


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

Lorie, eux, ils s'en foutent


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Lorie, eux, ils s'en foutent


 foot !!!! Ah non pas ça...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

passager clandestin


----------



## macelene (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> passager clandestin



destinée à rire...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

rire de tout pour ne pas en pleurer


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> rire de tout pour ne pas en pleurer


 rayures du destin sur une vie lisse


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> rayures du destin sur une vie lisse



licence pour l'alcool


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> licence pour l'alcool


 col de Fréjus


----------



## elektroseb (29 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> col de Fréjus



jus de fruit et alcool


----------



## boodou (29 Janvier 2005)

cool, j'en veux !


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Janvier 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> cool, j'en veux !


 Veulerie du samedi matin


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Mâtin, tu ne t'en fais pas...


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Janvier 2005)

passable idée que celle là


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Ella Fitzgerald, Oui.... mais j'aime mieux Billie et Sarah


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

aaaaahhhh ce T.G.V. ne va vraiment pas très vite


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

vite c'est que j'ai une correspondance moi


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

on dance, moi et toi (je sais c'est impoli, moi devrait être le dernier, mais bon...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Toi pas savoir


----------



## iTof (30 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Toi pas savoir


 savoir ou disparaître...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Très beau jeune homme que tu es !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

et alors un peu de tenue


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

bordle


----------



## iTof (30 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> et alors un peu de tenue


 un peu de tenue sur cette rame !!!


----------



## Goulven (30 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> un peu de tenue sur cette rame !!!


 Rame! La terre est en vue!


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Rame! La terre est en vue!



Vu des étoiles, le bar MacGe est tout petit


----------



## Goulven (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vu des étoiles, le bar MacGe est tout petit


 petit bébé deviendra grand...


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Grands esprits


----------



## Goulven (30 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Grands esprits


 esprit, es tu là??


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Janvier 2005)

là goulven t'es plus général 5 étoiles, t'en as qu'une


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Une, deux, une, deux...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Deux sinon rien


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Rien à dire ?


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Nadir, exactement à l'opposé du zénith


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Ni toi, ni dieu


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

ni dieu, ni maitre


----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2005)

chez lui garde une réserve de fromages


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2005)

Pointu comme l'assent ? Té... il est pas d'ici...


----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2005)

ici on rajoute même des "eu"


----------



## macmarco (30 Janvier 2005)

Européens, nous sommes tous des européens, comme dit Arno...


----------



## teo (30 Janvier 2005)

Arno, comme le fleuve italien ?


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

T'as l'lien pour télécharger ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> T'as l'lien pour télécharger ?



chargez pas trop la mule


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2005)

mule,mule,mais qu'est donc fait de mes mules,me dit je au saut du lit


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

lit moi ça l'arricot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Oh le beau jeune homme


----------



## gKatarn (30 Janvier 2005)

Omelette au lardons


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Dons aux pauvres


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2005)

pauvre de moi me dit je, en contemplant mes bijoux de famille ce matin ou il fait si froid


----------



## purestyle (30 Janvier 2005)

oies sauvages


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> oies sauvages


Oh ! va, je te souhaite bonne chance


----------



## purestyle (30 Janvier 2005)

en ce moment, j'en aurais bien besoin


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Besoin d'aller faire pipi ?


----------



## purestyle (30 Janvier 2005)

pire que ça même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

même plus envie tellement elle est remplie


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> même plus envie tellement elle est remplie



Remplie mon verre, il est vide !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

vide comme mes moches ?


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> vide comme mes moches ?




Pochetron, tu veux dire ?


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

dire que je reprend le boulot demain


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> dire que je reprend le boulot demain



Deux mains, c'est bien !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

Universe player a dit:
			
		

> dire que je reprend le boulot demain



demain aussi je facture tel le porc


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> demain aussi je facture tel le porc



port de peche


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Peche aux gros


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

Oh le soleil


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Le soleil brillera-t-il demain ?


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

demain est un autre jour


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> demain est un autre jour


 journée de travail demain


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> journée de travail demain



demain, deux mains, une journée en appelle toujours une autre !


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> demain, deux mains, une journée en appelle toujours une autre !


 Autrement ce serait lassant.


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Autrement ce serait lassant.


là, sans rien dire, je vous observe...


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Servez-moi un fino s'il vous plaît


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

plaît-il ?


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ?



Play, tilter, games over !


----------



## Universe player (30 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> plaît-il ?



il pleut ici, et chez vous ?


----------



## yoffy (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Play, tilter, games over !


Over ?....Roger !


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

j'ai envie d'un café


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Fait maison


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fait maison



mais son cafe, il l'attend toujours !


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

maison close
(aïe, vraiment besoin d'un café..)


----------



## yoffy (30 Janvier 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> mais son cafe, il l'attend toujours !


journée de trav.....zut! on tourne en rond


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> journée de trav.....zut! on tourne en rond



rond comme ton 800° post !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

800 posts, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

Pas mal, alors je t'offre un fino... virtuel


----------



## iTof (30 Janvier 2005)

pas mal du tout, même lorsque l'on en a 30 fois plus


----------



## lumai (30 Janvier 2005)

plus encore serait beaucoup


----------



## yoffy (30 Janvier 2005)

beaucoup merci pour ces posts mémorables   :love:


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

râble de lièvre rôti


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> râble de lièvre rôti



Ti a....mo !


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Janvier 2005)

Mot à moitié dit


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Mot à moitié dit




Tiédit, oui je sais je suis comme ca....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Janvier 2005)

Ca des sasa y en a partout


----------



## Franswa (31 Janvier 2005)

tout ce qu'il y a par terre


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Terre-Neuve, pêche à la morue


----------



## yoffy (31 Janvier 2005)

pêche à la morue...que de bons souvenirs


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Irréductible gaulois


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Gaule, qu'es tu devenue !...


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Nue comme la vérité sortant du puits


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

Puis vint l'aube, se levant sur une journée radieuse...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Se faire mal


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

mal lui a pris de vouloir lui faire du bien


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

bien mal aquis ne profite...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Profiter de la situation


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Profiter de la situation



Si tu as Sion ; Neo n'est pas loin...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Loin de là, Neo s'y rend sans hâte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2005)

A ta guise...


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

guise ?  comme le duc ?

:rose:


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

rouge, elle doit aller plus vite, c'est sûr !


----------



## aricosec (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> rouge, elle doit aller plus vite, c'est sûr !


.
c'est sur que je préfére le st emilion, a du picrate vinaigre


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> c'est sur que je préfére le st emilion, a du picrate vinaigre



Pourtant, un peu de vinaigre pour relever les arico(T)s


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

causez, causez ! L'arico, lui, mijote !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Hot hot hot ! le chili c'est comme ça que c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Bon comme le pain


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Et en musique, le pain part à sol !


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

sol en si...


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

si jamais vous passez par là


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

là j'ai une super dalle !!


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Arlatans, élisez votre reine


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Haine de la vie


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

vive le roi


----------



## mac-aïoli (31 Janvier 2005)

roi et reine


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

reine des javas


----------



## calvin (31 Janvier 2005)

vas y steve ponds nous ton powerbook pour que certains arretent de stresser comme des malades


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Lady Be Good !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Grillé
_____
_A l'adoration, nous serons tenus, si le PB sort..._
_____


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

good luck, macyouseurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2005)

soeur bas le beurrrrre


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

reuteuteuhteuh prrt RRrrrrrt snurfl.
la crève quoi


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2005)

quoi ? kjsdh sjkhqbhkzaeé, n;!çèy!çèç!"é


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

éh bé, c'est pô gagné


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

N'essayez pas... mouchez vous d'abord !


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2005)

Bord opposé


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Posez vos mains sur la table


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

tableau noir


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

Noir sublimé par Soulages...


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

soulages et ses vitraux...


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

traumatismes et hématomes : que de bleux !


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Que de bleus en Auvergne...


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> traumatismes et hématomes : que de bleux !


-------------------------
Grillé!


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Que de bleus en Auvergne...


Ne cherchez plus! Trouvez!


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

vérité et mensonge


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> vérité et mensonge


 Songe délicieux...


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

yeux vairons


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Rond dans l'eau... (mais grillés)


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

grillé mais réactif !


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> grillé mais réactif !


 tifs hyper courts!


----------



## duracel (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> tifs hyper courts!



Cours toujours.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Cours de langue


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

_________
grilled again, là j'arrête _


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Cours de langue


 langue morte


----------



## duracel (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> langue morte



mortel baiser.


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> mortel baiser.


 Baiser les pieds de robertav...


----------



## duracel (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Baiser les pieds de robertav...



robertav, la belle...


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> robertav, la belle...


 belle et Sébastien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Baiser les pieds de robertav...




robertav attends toujours    :love:


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> robertav attends toujours    :love:


 toujours si impatiente! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> toujours si impatiente! :love:



impatiente, voila mon defaut


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> impatiente, voila mon defaut


 Faut apprendre à comprendre les hommes...


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Les hommes sont tous des salauds disait la tata Bertha


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes sont tous des salauds disait la tata Bertha




berha non, roby pouquoi pas !!


----------



## duracel (31 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> berha non, roby pouquoi pas !!



Pas de ça ici!!


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Pas de ça ici!!


 ici mieux qu'en face!


----------



## lumai (31 Janvier 2005)

face de tarte !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Tarte aux prunes


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tarte aux prunes


 prune = amende!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Mandat pour la perquisition


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2005)

Rock Lobster


----------



## Modern__Thing (31 Janvier 2005)

Stereotype


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Janvier 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Stereotype



s'taire est au type ce que parler est à la femme


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2005)

Femme de ma vie


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Ma vis fout le camp


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ma vis fout le camp


 camp David... c'est pas le fief de l'autre fou?


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Full aux as


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2005)

4 as dans les manches


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Hanches et cuisses


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

« aux Arts etc. ! aux Arts etc. »


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> « aux Arts etc. ! aux Arts et caetera »



Thérapeutique de choc


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat noir amer :love:


 ramer c'est bien beau mais pour aller où ?


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Ah les rousses, rien ne vaut une bonne bière rousse !


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2005)

Où es-tu ? :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat noir amer :love:



Amères sont les larmes de Petra von Kant


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ramer c'est bien beau mais pour aller où ?



où aller si pas ici ?


----------



## mado (31 Janvier 2005)

ici c'est la pagaille !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Ail et fines herbes


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

herbivore, moi, jamais


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Janvier 2005)

Met toi à 4 pattes


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Patty Smith


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Met toi à 4 pattes



4 pâtes à une chaise  :mouais: 

PS:


----------



## yoffy (31 Janvier 2005)

pattes Ir un jour , sans retour


----------



## teo (31 Janvier 2005)

Tour de rein !


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Rhin et Danube


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

Beuh non c'est pas vrai


----------



## macmarco (31 Janvier 2005)

Vraiment, parfois la vie réserve de belles surprises...


----------



## yoffy (31 Janvier 2005)

surprises sur prise....regardez la caméra


----------



## Dedalus (31 Janvier 2005)

Era se una vez...


----------



## xanadu (31 Janvier 2005)

Vez où il y a le Château à expositions


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

position du Ciel : lourd ce soir, Les oiseaux se cognent aux nuages


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Age de la mort


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

mort aux ténèbres !


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

ténèbres Face à la pensée voilée de la petite fée qui s'affole.


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

affolez vous , le TGV va partir


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Par Tirésias et ses mamelles !


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Elles, sa mère et la déesse Athéna se baignant nues dans les sources


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2005)

Sources bienfaisantes de la vie...


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

de l'avis de sources sûres ?


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

sûrement fausses ces sources, c'est sûr


----------



## macmarco (1 Février 2005)

Surtout qu'il faudrait pouvoir recouper...


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

perdu d'avance


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

ces choses les plus souhaitables n'arrivent jamais et si elles arrivent ce n'est ni dans le temps ni dans les circonstances où elles auraient fait un extrême plaisir


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

SIR :Service d'intervention rapide


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (1 Février 2005)

Rapide like quand je give un kick !


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

kick full light ou semi


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

mirage d'amour


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (1 Février 2005)

Amour, c'est le love, la life, in fact !


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

amour jeux thèmes


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

aime moi tendre aime moi doux


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

action grillée


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

élucidons le mystère


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Miss tère bonsoir


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

wouah le petit joueur...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

heure du bal des fantômes


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

tomates géantes qui attaquent


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Quente se sert dans un verre à grog


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Grog contre le froid ou mieux une aspirine


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

ne post pas sur tes propres TGV voyons


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Grog contre le froid ou mieux une aspirine


aspire ineffable atmosphère


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

sincères excuses


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

usurper une identité


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Thé vraiment sympathique


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Tic-tac effrayant d'une bombe


----------



## xanadu (1 Février 2005)

Bombe à retardement


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

:sleep: 
Démenti attendu


----------



## golf (1 Février 2005)

Tendu comme un arc, il était...


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

terminus, tout le monde descend


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

En retard cmove


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> En retard cmove


 cmove est bien matinal


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Inaltérable Goulven, les étoiles brillantes dans l'air frais du matin


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

tintin et milou


----------



## Juste en passant (1 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> tintin et milou



Lou Pascalou


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A Luna Park© les lumières brillent toute la nuit...



Italienne je vous aime...


----------



## calvin (1 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Italienne je vous aime...




aime de tout mon coeur...                       (Madlen, faudra nous expliquer en quoi "Italienne" suit "A Luna Park© les lumières brillent toute la nuit..." :mouais: )


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Toute la nuit et tout le jour, on se posera la question, tant que Madlen nous expliquera pas on saura pas


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

on saura pas si c'est la phonétique qui l'emporte ou les lettres


----------



## madlen (1 Février 2005)

bonne question... moi je sais pas quoi vous dire phonétique ou les lettre j'ai vu des deux...


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Des deux solutions, on ne saura donc pas mais une chose est sûre, c'est que tu t'es encore loupé, mon gars ! Je vois pas le rapport entre _Les lettres_ et _Bonne question_ !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A Luna Park© les lumières brillent toute la nuit...





			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> Italienne je vous aime...




bonne question , mais le compte est bon    

.....toute la nu*it*

*it*alienne je vous aime ....... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne question , mais le compte est bon
> 
> .....toute la nu*it*
> 
> *it*alienne je vous aime ....... :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


 Aime-moi encore et toujours!


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

tout jour qui nait
apportant le soleil
nous réchauffe le coeur et les os


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

os sans viande, repas affamé


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

personne a dit:
			
		

> na na nère! je me suis fait grillé par Princess!  :love:


mais les os ça se ronge


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

On jouerait peut-être moins dans ce thread fabuleux
si pour chaque réponse on devait composer
tout un alexandrin (fut il assez bancal)


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> On jouerait peut-être moins dans ce thread fabuleux
> si pour chaque réponse on devait composer
> tout un alexandrin (fut il assez bancal)


 calcule aussi le temps que ça prendrait! C'est un TGV!!!!!!!! Faut que ça aille viiiiiiiiiite!


----------



## aricosec (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> os sans viande, repas affamé


.
affamé comme un cannibale,devant la photo de jane birkin a poil


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

poil à mazout


(....je sors )


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Ma zout alors, ça dérape pas normalement oune TGV ! Là ça arrête pas 
et je suis pas sur que les alexandrins
ce soit  bien !


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ma zout alors, ça dérape pas normalement oune TGV ! Là ça arrête pas
> et je suis pas sur que les alexandrins
> ce soit  bien !


 Bien, maintenant que le TGV est de nouveau sur les rails, reprenons...


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

on va où ? je propose le désert..


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> on va où ? je propose le désert..


 le désert ou le dessert?


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

service compris


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

pris de vitesse


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

espion


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> espion


 pion au lycée


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Y sait de quoi il parle


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Y sait de quoi il parle


 parle toujours tu les intéresse pas!


----------



## mac-aïoli (1 Février 2005)

pas possible!


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> pas possible!


 Cible mieux la prochaine fois!


----------



## calvin (1 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Cible mieux la prochaine fois!




foie de volaille


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> foie de volaille


 Aïe! Voilà calvin!


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Vin et sang gaulois mêlés ruissellent


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Celles là même qui couleront jusqu'au pied des montagnes d'Auvergne...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Vers gnons et horions court le hooligan


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

gan va la gruche à l'eau gua la fin elle se guasse.
snurfl :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Fleur des champs


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Chant des sirènes


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

n½ud de marin


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> n½ud de marin



deux marins sont dans un bateau...


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> deux marins sont dans un bateau...


 t'aurais pas une autre histoire ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> t'aurais pas une autre histoire ?



Thoiry et ses animaux


----------



## yoffy (1 Février 2005)

animaux sauvages comme les tigres


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Grrrr ! ça m'agace !!!


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

cétacés carnnivores ?


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

voraces ces macusers


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> voraces ces macusers



accuseurs, vous accusez qui ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Février 2005)

:affraid:


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Qui sonne deux fois ????



oisiveté est mère de tous les vices


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> oisiveté est mère de tous les vices



les vicieux seront punis


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Unissons-nous pour le meilleur et pour le pire (pour le pire, le plus souvent)


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Chantez hautbois, résonnez musettes !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Et tes joues roses


----------



## teo (1 Février 2005)

Roses imarcessibles (c'est comme ça qu'ça s'écrit ? )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Blé des champs


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

chante, la vie chante...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Chante faux


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

faux semblants et vraies images


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

[size=-1]MAGES VENUS D'ORIENT ARRIVÈRENT...





[/size]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Rendre son argent


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

gens qui rient gens qui pleurent


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

retouner sa veste


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

veste de panne de velours


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

lourd de sous entendus


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

tendu comme un arc


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

[size=-1]arc-en-ciel qu'on poursuit sans jamais le rattraper[/size]


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

râper une racine de mandragore


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

Or de maison du café


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

café serré, nuit agitée !


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

Agitez, versez, buvez


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

versant autre d'un aspect différent


----------



## purestyle (1 Février 2005)

errant telle une âme perdue


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

duss jean claude


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

eau de vie bulgare


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

gare de Perpignan, nombril du monde


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

Onde d'amour Féminine sur le bord de mes rêves...


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

évaluer sans erreurs


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Eurydice errant parmi les ombres loin du soleil


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

hey toi là bas !


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

Là-bas, seule, elle dort dans mes bras...


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Brassée de genêts


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

je n'ai plus rien à vous écrire


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai plus rien à vous écrire


Rêve d'aller à Pampelune... Pas de si, pas de sol, rien qu'un rêve d'ailleurs et d'au-delà,


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Au-delà, sol y sombra


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

Bravo, Amis, à mi chemin entre sol-itude et fraternité.


----------



## iTof (2 Février 2005)

t'es un as


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

assassinons le tyran !


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

Rendez-vous, vous êtes cernés !


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Rendez-vous, vous êtes cernés !


Cernés, les yeux, reposez-vous...


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Cernés, les yeux, reposez-vous...


 Voulez-vous bien m'expliquer??


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Qu'est ce que tu veux savoir ?


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Tu veux savoir le secret de l'immortalité ? Eh ben tu peux oublier... j'va pas t'le dire, na na nère !


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux savoir le secret de l'immortalité ? Eh ben tu peux oublier... j'va pas t'le dire, na na nère !


 Ere donc dans ton monde, avec Lumai on s'en va dans le notre!


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

autrement, tu peux juste le murmurer ton secret... on fera comme si on l'avait pas entendu !


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

du reste l'amour reste comme la plus belle chose qui soit en ce monde de brutes....


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

brut lui aussi parfois, doux souvent,cruel de temps en temps


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

temps incertains ou règne les fées qui illuminent nos coeurs comme une certaine Reine des Glaces...


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

glaces et miroirs, étranges images qu'ils nous renvoient


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

voix cristallines des jeunes vestalles en robes de lierres...


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

toiture cristaline et murs de lierres


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Lierres tombantes des toits


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

Toi et moi hier encore on avait 20 ans....


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Toi et moi hier encore on avait 20 ans....


 20 ans ... si c'est pas le bel age ça...


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

ça c'est pas si sûr!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Sur le pont d'Avignon on y danse, on y danse...


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

hansel et gretel


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

tel est ma vie...


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tel est ma vie...


 ma vie vaut le coup d'être vécue!


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

vécue... comment veux-tu faire repartir le train à partir de ce mot !!!


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> vécue... comment veux-tu faire repartir le train à partir de ce mot !!!


 Ce mot t'a bien permis de repartir non? Et puis dedans il y a vecu ... ecu ... cu ... u ...


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Cucurbitacé, va !!!


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Cucurbitacé, va !!!


 Va plus me dire que tu ne sais pas repartir dorénavant!


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

vantard !!!


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vantard !!!


 Tardive cette troisième image de Björk


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

orques et Urukaïs sont les méchants dans la plaine du Rohan..(pfuuiitt!!!  )


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

huit images, là ce serait bien !


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> huit images, là ce serait bien !


 Bien sur! Et la marmotte elle met le chocolat dedans...


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Dans quoi tu as vu des marmottes et du chocolat ???


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Dans quoi tu as vu des marmottes et du chocolat ???


 Là-bas!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Bas les Marx


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Bas les Marx


 Marx était américain non?


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2005)

non suedois pas sa mère et islandais par son père


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Noooon ?!?  J'croyais qu'il était suisse !!!


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Eh t'es suisse ! Moi aussi ! Enfin français ET suisse, pas moitié-moitié.


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Eh t'es suisse ! Moi aussi ! Enfin français ET suisse, pas moitié-moitié.


 moitié-moitié c'est 2/3 - 1/3 alors... faut pas chercher à comprendre!


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Prendre pour argent comptant tout ce qu'on me raconte, c'est mon lot quotidien !


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2005)

Dien, voilà du boudin


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Dien, voilà du boudin


 Din! Voilà du boudien!


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Diens  :casse:  brend za dan da dêde


----------



## aricosec (2 Février 2005)

dêde de cochon

aaaaaatttttcchoouuuuMMMM !


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

Cochon qui s'en dédit ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Dite qui c'est le plus beau dans ce miroir ?


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Dite qui c'est le plus beau dans ce miroir ?


 Miroir que vois tu en ce moment?


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Mômes entendez-vous votre môman qui vous appelle ?


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mômes entendez-vous votre môman qui vous appelle ?


 Appelle le SAMU, c'est la fin pour lui...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Vie de chien


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vie de chien


 chien de fusil


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> chien de fusil



Uzi l'arme fatale


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Uzi l'arme fatale


 l'arme fatale, mais quel numéro?


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> l'arme fatale, mais quel numéro?



numéro de cirque


----------



## duracel (2 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> numéro de cirque



Que se passe-t-il ici?


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Que se passe-t-il ici?


 ici c'est pas le boxon!


----------



## duracel (2 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> ici c'est pas le boxon!



Boxons un peu, ça nous changera.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Février 2005)

Gera, laurent. Humoriste (sic!)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Gera, laurent. Humoriste (sic!)



sicaires et assassins


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

saints de glace


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Glaces citron-framboise, sans crème chantilly. Ah pardon, avec un cornet pas en coupe... merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Lacets et ½illets.



oeuillets oeuillets, avis à la population !


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Si on va trop vite je ne suis plus !!!


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

plus possible tout ça


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

tout ça pour quoi ?


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

quoi ? parlez dans l'hygiaphone...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

phonétiquement, c'est bien dit


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Hein dit que je pourrais aller faire un tour de manège ? Dis oui dis oui !


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

dis pouquoi tu me fais un clin d'oeil?


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

oeil de chouette


----------



## macmarco (2 Février 2005)

Chouette chapeau, Chapi !


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette chapeau, Chapi !



chapitre deux


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

deux et deux font quatre


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> deux et deux font quatre


 quatre à quatre il dévalla l'escalier


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

escalier en papier, maison en carton


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Tonnerre de Zeus !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Zeus plus gros que le ventre !


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Ventre saint gris !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

gri-gri de marabout


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

marabout toi même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

même si tu revenais, je crois bien que rien n'y ferait.


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Ferrets de la reine


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Rainette des prés


----------



## kisco (2 Février 2005)

rainette, petite grenouille

_edit: mince dépassé_


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Près de dire les mots un frisson m'arrête.


 arrête de poisson, mais pas dans le bifteack


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Près de dire les mots un frisson m'arrête.



Son mât retomba dans la mer


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> L'amertume c'est étrange ne semble jamais m'atteindre...


 teindre en orange les cheveux de Roberto?


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

James aima teindre ses cheveux


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

veux tu te raser Roberto!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Berthe aux grands pieds


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Pierrot Lunaire ou Pierrot le Fou


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pierrot Lunaire ou Pierrot le Fou



foudroyer le roi


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

fou du roi 

(arghhhh foudroyée !)


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2005)

Roi de coeur


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

prendre la fuite et rentrer chez moi !


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

Moi j'y suis déjà !


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Déjà la nuit qui s'avance, complice de tout.



tout ce vois et tout ce sais grace au gadgets de Q


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Deux curiculum vitæ, que je lui ai laissé, au mec ce matin !


mais que ce matin semble long _comment ça c'est le soir maintenant ?_


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

OOokkkkayyyy messire


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

jamais il ne faut s'arrêter de rêver


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Syracuse, j'aimerais connaître, déjà !



Jables des tonneaux de bière je veux voire


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

voir au delà des nuages


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> voir au delà des nuages



Agencourt, région de Bourgogne


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

oignons doux pour salades gourmandes...


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> oignons doux pour salades gourmandes...



andives au jambon pour les champions...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

On meurt une fois ainsi va la vie


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

vis sans fin


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> vis sans fin



faim de loup


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

folle de moi


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

petit Robertino deviendra grand


----------



## lumai (2 Février 2005)

grand est ce mystère

_(et puis Spyro le petit de Roberto et Pepita, c'est Carlito son petit nom )_


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

Miss Terre se présente pour Miss Monde


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2005)

monde de brutes et de gentils aussi


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

Sisi était une bombe


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

bon baiser


----------



## madlen (2 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> bon baiser



zé pas bossible (prononcer a l'allemande...)


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2005)

zi, bleu commeuh l'azure


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

Redevenir soi même


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2005)

mêmé dans l'escalier, pas pousser.


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Février 2005)

pousser comme un champignon


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Pignon de pin ramassé dans la soirée, chaleur et cigales, un petit verre à la lumière des bougies. Tranquille en été... Il fait enfin une température supportable.


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

table et chaises longues..


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

guess who ? ..heu ! .....qui est-ce ?


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Grrrrr.... grrrilllé par le tigre...

_longues jambes étirées, qu'est-ce qu'on est bien... _


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Grrrrr.... grrrilllé par le tigre...
> 
> _longues jambes étirées, qu'est-ce qu'on est bien... _


Bien grillé ?.....incroyable:il ne se passe rien et boum,boum pleins de messages !?


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bien grillé ?.....incroyable:il ne se passe rien et boum,boum pleins de messages !?




Message bien passé, Teo grillé, tout ça en moins de 5 minutes...


----------



## purestyle (2 Février 2005)

terreur des forums


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2005)

rhum 7 ans


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

hum ! 7 ans cette bouteille ?


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Teilhard de Chardin


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

Chardin chaponais


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

naissance en auvergne


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

Poney des Shetland


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

Land du coeur


----------



## yoffy (2 Février 2005)

coeur de palmier


----------



## teo (2 Février 2005)

Palmier sur la tête...


----------



## xanadu (2 Février 2005)

Tête à tenir l'homme en position estimable


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

ma blédine est froide


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Froide comme la nuit


----------



## IceandFire (3 Février 2005)

y compris ta soeur martine


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

teenage kicks !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Hic c'est bon !


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

on ne peut pas plaire à tout le monde


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Monde selon Garp


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

arpéggiateur en 5 octaves


----------



## xanadu (3 Février 2005)

Avès récités par des foules à genoux


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

nous vallons bien mieux que ça


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

Ca ne fait aucun doute !


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

où t'as vu ça ?


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Hussard bleu


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Bleu de prusse


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

russe et anciennement soviétique


----------



## xanadu (3 Février 2005)

Étique avec trop peu d'éthique


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

quelque chose en toi ne tourne pas rond


----------



## xanadu (3 Février 2005)

Onde-particule, la dualité est pour quelque chose


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

ose donc venir me le dire en face


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

face de rat


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

ratification d'accords obscures à Bruxelles


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Qu'celles qui ne partent pas quittent le bateau


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Le bateau prend la mer ou l'eau suivant l'état de l'océan...


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

c'est embêtant toutes ces démarches


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Céans, il y a quelques insomniaques blasés...


----------



## golf (3 Février 2005)

Blasphémateur, tu oses...


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

aux armes citoyens !


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2005)

y en a un qu'est heureux et c'est moi ! j'viens d'arriver à New York et l'Apple Store est trop beau !!! oui oui vous pouvez être jaloux !


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Jaloux ? Non... j'ai eu un avant-goût à celui de Londres  Amuse-toi bien et ramène-nous des photos !


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

autorisation refusée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Refusez les propositions indécentes et les propos peremptoires


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Fusais-je motivée je ne pus me connectée
 (faites pas attention à l'orthographe...  :rose: d'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment ça s'écrit, je suis preneuse...)


(grillée en plus !!! )


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2005)

Il arrive que cela se produise, mais c'est assez rare


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Forcément, ça n'arrive pas souvent, voire rarement


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

cieux masqué par quelques nuages capricieux


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

yeux malicieux


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Lisieux, drôle d'endroit pour de tels regards


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Gare de triage


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2005)

Age de glace ...


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Glace des pôles, du couloir ou du congélateur ?


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Glace des pôles, du couloir ou du congélateur ?


 ateur de cinéma...


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

ma parole ! Fallait le faire !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ma parole ! Fallait le faire !


 faire la vaisselle n'est pas trop mon truc, comme le ménage, la cuisine, le repassage, etc...


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

Terre à terre tout ça !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Terre à terre tout ça !


 Tout ça n'en reste pas moins compliqué pour mon petit esprit masculin


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

l'un n'empêche pas l'autre !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> l'un n'empêche pas l'autre !


 palot, très malade je suis si je fais ça...


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

Fayçal, roi d'Arabie


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Habit ou Aboudhabi ?


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

d'habitudes en habitudes


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tudieu la jolie dame !!


 dame pimprenelle monte en amazone


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

zone grise... air incertain... où va-t-on ?


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Hatons-nous prestement, il commence à pleuvoir


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2005)

Voir Venise et mourir


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

Mourir de rire... et se relever le matin quand même


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Même sans aimer on peut


----------



## mado (3 Février 2005)

mais on peut quoi ?


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

quoi que l'on veuille


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> quoi que l'on veuille


 oeil de lynx


----------



## lumai (3 Février 2005)

tour de manège, ça fait tourner la tête !!! :love:


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> tour de manège, ça fait tourner la tête !!! :love:


 la tête dans le guidon


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Don pour moi


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Don pour moi


 moi j'suis moi et toi tais-toi


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

tes toisons d'or semblent miteuses


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

C'est la vie !


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> C'est la vie !


 Viiiiite le film de Roberto!!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Toto l'affreux !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Affreux comme un pou


----------



## gKatarn (3 Février 2005)

Un pour tous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

tous pour un


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Hein, j'ai pas entendu ?


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Hein, j'ai pas entendu ?


 du devrais de laver les oreilles


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

rayez-moi de la liste


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> rayez-moi de la liste



Liste de Shindler


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Liste de Shindler



l'air et la musique


----------



## appleman (3 Février 2005)

hic! hic! j'ai trop bu je crois...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Oie de jeu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

de jeunesse perdue


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> de jeunesse perdue


 du devrais ... ah non! ça ne va pas recommencer!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> du devrais ... ah non! ça ne va pas recommencer!



en ces temps incertains


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

un certain Anatole je crois


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Croyez moi si vous voulez mais je suis plus trolleur que floodeur...


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

odeur de sainteté


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

T'es beau


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

beau oui comme Bowie


----------



## duracel (3 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> beau oui comme Bowie



Ben oui, il avait raison.


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Raison de plus pour ne pas y aller. Non.


Non, non, non et non ! Nom d'une pipe !


----------



## Talchan (3 Février 2005)

pipeau tous ces mots


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> pipeau tous ces mots



Maudite soit ma franchise et mon parler-vrai


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

reste où t'es, ça vaut mieux


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> reste où t'es, ça vaut mieux


mieux vaut ça Sacha


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> reste où t'es, ça vaut mieux


 mieux est le petit frère de parfait


----------



## purestyle (3 Février 2005)

s'acharner pour rien


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> s'acharner pour rien


 rien n'explique pourquoi je me suis fait grillé!


----------



## loustic (3 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> rien n'explique pourquoi je me suis fait grillé!


grillé, le feu rouge, vos papiers


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Pas pied dans le grand bassin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Un oeil qui me voit


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Voiture balai


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Ballets du marquis de Cuevas


----------



## teo (3 Février 2005)

... et, vastes plaines de mon enfance je vous aime !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Aimer est plus fort que d'être aimé


----------



## macmarco (3 Février 2005)

Etre aimé, c'est quand même bien, aussi, de temps en temps !


----------



## Dedalus (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Aimer est plus fort que d'être aimé



Très mélo, ce scénario


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Nero, logiciel de gravure pour Windaube...


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

daube en sauce


----------



## xanadu (4 Février 2005)

Sauce Sriracha


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

achhh ! Chha ! ch'ai cru voir un gros minet


----------



## xanadu (4 Février 2005)

et Titi


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

tirez dans le tas


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Tatiana gratte sa balalaïka

 :sleep:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tatiana gratte sa balalaïka
> 
> :sleep:





kataratte


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

te réveille pas trop tôt surtout!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2005)

Tout ou rien


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

incroyable mais vrai


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> incroyable mais vrai


 vraiment incroyable !


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

bluffer un grand coup


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> bluffer un grand coup


 coup-bas! C'est moche!


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Au chaud les pitis, il fait froid dehors...


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Au chaud les pitis, il fait froid dehors...


 hors des forums, point de salut


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> hors des forums, point de salut


salut cesar,ceux qui vont gagner cette partie de belote ,te disent, dix de der


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

dernier en math, premier en eps


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> salut cesar,ceux qui vont gagner cette partie de belote ,te disent, dix de der


 dernièrement ce TGV n'avance plus très vite...


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

vite edit ton post !


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> vite edit ton post !


 ton post a devancé le mien!


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

hein j'ai rien compris


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> hein j'ai rien compris


 prise de courant = danger!!!


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

géronimo arrive


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> géronimo arrive


 veux pas le savoir!


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

avoir toujours raison


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> avoir toujours raison


 son age n'est pas important


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2005)

tant et si bien qu'a la fin tu me les brises


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

isolé du reste du monde


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> isolé du reste du monde


 monde de némo


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

émotif à fleur de peau


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> émotif à fleur de peau


 peau-rouge vouloir fumer calumet de la paix


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

la perruque lui va bien


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> la perruque lui va bien


Lui va bien, Elle va mal


----------



## teo (4 Février 2005)

Alimentaire mon cher Watson !


----------



## gKatarn (4 Février 2005)

son of a b....  


[dsl  ]


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> son of a b....
> 
> 
> [dsl  ]


 beach of Tahiti!


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

titi et 'rosminet


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> titi et 'rosminet


 nettoyer la salle de bain


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

deux bains valent mieux q'un


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> deux bains valent mieux q'un


 Un bain c'est amplement suffisant


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

en même temps je préfère plutôt les douches


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> en même temps je préfère plutôt les douches


douche pas ma compote


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2005)

potes depuis tout petit


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

petit avec de grandes oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Rayures sur mon Ipod


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

ode à l'amour


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> ode à l'amour


.
l'amour est un bouquet de violettes
cueillons, cueillons, ces fleurettes


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

êtes vous tous prêt ?


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> êtes vous tous prêt ?



Spray déodorant


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

rentre chez toi tu pues


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Février 2005)

pue du cul


----------



## purestyle (4 Février 2005)

cultivons notre différence


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

rance, vous en sentez pas comme une odeur de rance ?


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

Renseignements souhaités sur l'origine de cette odeur

(Edité : Serait-ce du global cul ???)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Ode européen, que l'hymne à la joie retentisse !


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tissons les fils disparates et distendus


 dussé-je me prendre une veste


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

veste en alpage,pantalon bouffant,viens ici ma biche je te ferait voir le gros loup


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Au loup ! criait Guillot le berger
mais personne ne le croyait plus


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

UMP au feu


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> UMP au feu


feuilles d'impôts viennent trop tôt


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Tôt ou tard il faut bien y répondre


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tôt ou tard il faut bien y répondre


Pondre encore et toujours, c'est le triste sort du posteur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Posteur de macg


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Gé la pécole !


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2005)

Ecole de jardinage en ligne...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

gne,gne, t'as pas plus simple


----------



## macmarco (4 Février 2005)

Simplifiez-vous la vie, commandez en ligne !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Simple comme bonjour


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Ligne de vie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

devisons gaiement


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Victime de la vindicte populaire


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Victime de la vindicte populaire



l'air de rien, t'étais en retard


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Tard pour manger


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

fin du repos gastrique ?


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Trique ?
> Déjà ??


jamais vu ça !.....incroyable


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> jamais vu ça !.....incroyable



ablettes, goujons et _tutti quanti_


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ablettes, goujons et _tutti quanti_


quand tigre salut le chat


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Chat calin, joli matin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Charivari verbal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Chat calin, joli matin



'Tain!!!! Me suis fait coiffer...


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

Ouaf fait le chien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ouaf fait le chien



Chienchien à sa mémère


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Chienchien à sa mémère



Mer, reine de toutes les beautés.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

otez-moi d'un doute


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Mer, reine de toutes les beautés.


Té!!! Elle est bien bonne, celle là!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

C'est la fête au village ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fête au village ?



L'âge de mes artères...


----------



## duracel (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> L'âge de mes artères...



Taire les ânes ou traire les vaches.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Taire les ânes ou traire les vaches.



'Achement bonne ; celle là... Très à propos


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Os du mort


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

mort aux vaches


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> mort aux vaches



Vache Hara-Kiri


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

Kirimandjaro (5895m) tes neiges sont comme un blanc manteau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Entonnons le chant du départ : sur le quai on défait les amarres...



Marinette ; tu es chouette! Simone ; tu es bonne...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Bonne année !
Ah non, fevrier c'est un peu tard...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

Tarte aux doigts!


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

doit réviser son cours de pâtisserie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> doit réviser son cours de pâtisserie



Rillettes du Mans et leur sorbet de saindou...


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rillettes du Mans et leur sorbet de saindou...


Dousteblazi , au secours !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Dousteblazi , au secours !



Courre ; si tu veux... C'est pas ça qui te sauvera


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Courre ; si tu veux... C'est pas ça qui te sauvera


verrat aux lentilles,alors....pitié !


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> verrat aux lentilles,alors....pitié !


T'y es, reste z'y


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Yo mec !


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Yo mec !


méconnaître le yo est impardonnable


----------



## monoeil (4 Février 2005)

blettes c'est pas bon


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Bonne journée l'ami


----------



## macelene (4 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bonne journée l'ami



ami dalle


----------



## yoffy (4 Février 2005)

Boniface , mange au lieu de parler

(Edit : hou,la,la !... dur ce jeux)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Lait de vaches


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

chevaux vapeur


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> chevaux vapeur



peur... mais non


----------



## yoffy (5 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> peur... mais non


non plus !


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

plus que moi, impossible, c'est vrai


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

rayon de lune


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

Unamuno, un grand monsieur


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

une vision


----------



## yoffy (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> rayon de lune


une,deux trois...un petit pas en avant Maria

(Edit : 2eme triple grillade de la soirée)


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> une vision


vision nocturne...


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

ah c'est encore le foutoir ici

Edit : ne t'emmêles pas


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ah c'est encore le foutoir ici
> 
> Edit : ne t'emmêles pas



T'en mêle pas trop à la salade, le foin ça se coince entre les dents...


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

entre nous, brouter tu n'y "panse" pas


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent de panse de brebis farcie...


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas qu'ils veuillent de panse de brebis farcie...



cierge.. stick...


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

tic, ces mèches incendiaires


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> tic, ces mèches incendiaires



aires de repos...


----------



## monoeil (5 Février 2005)

possibles pointillés


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Les belles choses


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

Choses dites et choses faites


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Tes seins sont doux


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

visiblement nuit pertubée


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> visiblement nuit pertubée





bée, telle est ma bouche à cette heure matinale


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> bée, telle est ma bouche à cette heure matinale



allez, tant pis, je vais jouer tout seul


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

seul l'homme avec un pantalon serré, ne les voit pas tomber


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> seul l'homme avec un pantalon serré, ne les voit pas tomber



On bénnit les users de ce fil


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

ce filament, qu'est-ce ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ce filament, qu'est-ce ?



Caisse de bière ; fait ressembler aujourd'hui à hier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs oui.



Ouï dires...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dire et formuler pas d'autres alternatives parfois... !!



Foi qui nous guide


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Idée préconçue issue de l'enfance à l'ombre de la cathédrâle...



Râleur invétéré


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Terré sous ma couette voilà mon idéal de l'instant !!!!



Tentures de pourpre et moulures vieil or


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tentures de pourpre et moulures vieil or


or mais ou et donc ni car


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> or mais ou et donc ni car



Carcasse abandonnée


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

abandonnée comme une vieille capote ...........de  voiture


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

oie turlupinant son jars


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> oie turlupinant son jars



Jargon hermétique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ethique, c'est à la mode, comme le mot "citoyen" en adjectif.



Tifs perdus ; sur ma tête de calu


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tifs perdus ; sur ma tête de calu


Qu'a lu le modo ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a lu le modo ?



Modo grosso?


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Modo grosso?


grosso merdo plutôt


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Au dos du livre figure un résumé habile et alléchant.



Allez Chantal! Allez Chantal! Allez Chantal... :rose:


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez Chantal! Allez Chantal! Allez Chantal... :rose:


t'as le choix entre deux pistes


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

pistard ou routard ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> t'as le choix entre deux pistes



Deux pistons vallent mieux qu'un... (Vieux proverbe Ajaccien)


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> pistard ou routard ?


routard ou moutard ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Qu'une girouette ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Moutarde de Dijon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Moutarde de Dijon



Jonc que je me pèle


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Moutarde de Dijon


j'on mal à la tête


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jonc que je me pèle


pelle à tarte molle


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

mollusque des mers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> mollusque des mers



Héron, petit ; héron... Pas tapon


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Pont de fer


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2005)

Fer à cheval


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2005)

cheval de feu


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

De feu rouge en feu rouge


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rouge vermillon, ou rouge basque ?



basque moi je suis enrhubé


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

Rue Béranger, à la Répu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Rue Béranger, à la Répu



répudiez les filles de Strasbourg-Saint-Denis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Denis la malice


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2005)

C'est par où la sortie ?


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

Assorti à la couleur de mes chaussettes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Tête de piaf


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2005)

Piaf pas comme ça !  Ca sera ton tour de cdb la prochaine fois !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Foi en Dieu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dieu que les valeurs se perdent de nos jours ! _Par exemple, on ne parle pratiquement plus latin !!_



La teinturerie est fermée. Je repasserai.


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

repasseur-rémouleur


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

heure de l'apéro bientôt


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Tôt demain


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Deux mais à 10h10 sur le volant, comment je fais pour tenir la bouteille ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Février 2005)

Bouteille ? Ah vi, c'est l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

Apérobic préalable obligatoire pour se muscler l'estomac


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

tomahawk et calumet, vive Karl May


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

May fais ce qu'il t'épellait


----------



## teo (5 Février 2005)

Il te pelait une pomme quand il a éternué


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2005)

Nuée de bon sens.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2005)

sens de l'humour


----------



## yoffy (5 Février 2005)

humour en deuxième année des écoles du rire


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## Dedalus (5 Février 2005)

Nier est inutile, vous êtes pris sur le fait


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Nier est inutile, vous êtes pris sur le fait



le fait d'avoir répondu est déjà une excuse


----------



## inconnu(e) (5 Février 2005)

Excusez moi, je fais que passer pour vous remercier de vos CdB !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> le fait d'avoir répondu est déjà une excuse


excusez moi, mylord ; mais votre braguette semble ouverte ; pour peu que je puisse en juger et avec toute l'objectivité qui sied...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> excusez moi, mylord ; mais votre braguette semble ouverte ; pour peu que je puisse en juger et avec toute l'objectivité qui sied...



qui siège donc, mylord, au parlement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> qui siège donc, mylord, au parlement



menthe à l'eau


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

eau de vie du soir


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

soir et matin j'espère


----------



## mado (5 Février 2005)

perdu !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> perdu !!



dubitatif


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

t'as-t'y fait ce que je t'ai demandé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> t'as-t'y fait ce que je t'ai demandé



'man! Déconne pas! Tout le monde te regarde... :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'man! Déconne pas! Tout le monde te regarde... :rose:



gardez-moi de ce fou


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Foutage de gueule ce thread... mais bon ; on y revient quand même...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

quand même, ça a du bon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> quand même, ça a du bon



Du bon ; du beau ; Dubonnet...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

bonnet de nuit pour dans pas longtemps  :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> bonnet de nuit pour dans pas longtemps  :sleep:



Longtemps, je me suis couché tôt... Mais c'est fini


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

fini pour moi les longues nuits, je suis insomniaque


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> fini pour moi les longues nuits, je suis insomniaque



Ah que moi aussi...


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

aussi bleu que le bleu de vos yeux,je ne vois rien de mieux,même le bleu des cieux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> aussi bleu que le bleu de vos yeux,je ne vois rien de mieux,même le bleu des cieux



D'essieux... Le bleu?... Et pourquoi pas le rose des éléphants?


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> D'essieux... Le bleu?... Et pourquoi pas le rose des éléphants?


 Fanfan la tulipe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Fanfan la tulipe



Lipo-sucion pour macro-connasses


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

C'est méchant man


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est méchant man



Maniaco dépréssif... Pas méchant :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Maniaco dépréssif... Pas méchant :rose:


 chanteur de douce folie pour petites c... ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> chanteur de douce folie pour petites c... ?



Petites cochonnes cruelles ; foulant mon coeur de leurs bottes de cuir noir


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Noirceur et vice


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Noirceur et vice


 vice et versa


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> vice et versa



versatiles sont mes désirs et mon ennui


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Nuisibles sont sermons et leçons de morale


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> versatiles sont mes désirs et mon ennui


 nuit gravement à la santé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Nuisibles sont sermons et leçons de morale



Râle ultime ; dernier son... Avant le silence qui nous fera frère du minéral


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

héraldique, science vaine ou ésotérique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> héraldique, science vaine ou ésotérique



que nenni... Le culte de ce qui est figé permet de tutoyer l'éternité


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Térrible! Obligé d'enquiller sur moi-même... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Même la vie meurt


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

Meurtri sélectivement approprié


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

propriétaire de mon âme


----------



## teo (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> propriétaire de mon âme


ère, démon, ami de mes ancêtres, sur ces terres brûlées


----------



## boodou (6 Février 2005)

les soldats arrivèrent après la bataille ...


----------



## aricosec (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tailler les rosiers comme il convient au bon moment, voilà un truc que j'apprendrai bien...


.
bien sur,a condition de ne pas tailler dans le jardin des autres


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

autres temps, autres moeurs


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Février 2005)

meurs un autre jour


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

jour de gloire


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> jour de gloire


 Gloire de mon père


----------



## purestyle (6 Février 2005)

perdre le tête


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

pair, impair et manque


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

manque de bol


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

bolée de cidre


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Cidre brut, le meilleur !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

meilleur à condition d'être encore dans une vraie bouteille !


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> meilleur à condition d'être encore dans une vraie bouteille !



Bouteille, et Fontaine?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Fontaine je ne boirai pas de ton eau !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Eau de rose


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

rose bonbon


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> rose bonbon



bon, c'est fini, oui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> bon, c'est fini, oui?



Ni oui, ni non...


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ni oui, ni non...



non, pas un normand.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> non, pas un normand.



Menteur comme un arracheur de dents


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

dents de laie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> dents de laie



Lait maternel


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

ternelle panique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> ternelle panique



Niquita, jolie fleur de Java


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

j'ava bien et toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

toile de maître


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> j'ava bien et toi ?



Toi, toi, mon toit. Toi, toi, mon tout, mon roi (Medeiros eli. Casserole chantante)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

chantant de solitude


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> chantant de solitude



Tu deviendras un homme ; mon fils


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu deviendras un homme ; mon fils


 Fils de... (Jacques Brel)


----------



## purestyle (6 Février 2005)

fissures dans le mur

_[edit] busted [edit]_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> fissures dans le mur



Murmures numériques


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Ric Hochet


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Hochet malin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Hochet malin



Alain Delon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

De l'oncle et de la tante


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

tantaliser


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Alizées gonflant les voiles de la nef vers des rivages encore inconnus...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

inconnu au bataillon


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> inconnu au bataillon


 On fait quoi là maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

main tenant un rameau d'olivier, index pointé vers le soleil masqué par des volutes de nuages.


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Nuages de poussières


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

poussière d'étoiles


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

étoile des nerds


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Nerfs à vif


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Un pour tous, tous pour UN !


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Rhin, ton or est vénéneux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Rhin, ton or est vénéneux



Noeud de vipères!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Paire de nibards.



Barjot du cul!


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Culotte de cheval.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Culotte de cheval.



Valeureux cavalier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Erreur de ma part


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de ma part



Partons sur de nouvelles bases


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

basic Instinct


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> basic Instinct



'Tain! C'est déjà assez prise de tête en français...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

c'est n'importe quoi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Quoi dire ou faire


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Quoi dire ou faire


 fer à cheval


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

chevalier mystérieux


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Mystérieusement largué(e)...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Mystérieusement largué(e)...



Lard gay? Un post qui tombe sous le coup des lois contre l'homophobie


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

Bizarre ? Moi j'ai dit bizarre ? Comme c'est bizarre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ? Moi j'ai dit bizarre ? Comme c'est bizarre...


zarbi ? Moi j'ai dit zarbi ? Comme c'est zarbi...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

bill gates est une sale crapule


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

Crapule m'est réservé(e) .


----------



## macmarco (6 Février 2005)

Servez-vous avant que ça refroidisse !


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

zehr... very... muy... molto... ou très... c'est au choix


----------



## duracel (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> zehr... very... muy... molto... ou très... c'est au choix



auchois ou anchois sur la pizza?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

vessies pour des lanternes


----------



## inconnu(e) (6 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Servez-vous avant que ça refroidisse !


Hissez les grandes voiles, larguez les amarres. Et reprenez le bon cap !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Hissez les grandes voiles, larguez les amarres. Et reprenez le bon cap !



Capot!!! ... C'est à qui de donner?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

nez de clown :rateau:


----------



## piro (6 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> nez de clown :rateau:


clown blanc ou auguste ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> clown blanc ou auguste ?



C'te piège!!! Tu pensais qu'on y arriverait pas?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

palabre de corse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> palabre de corse


Corse ; île d'amour. Pays où j'ai vu le jour... (Rossi Tino. chanteur de Noël)


----------



## Dedalus (6 Février 2005)

Oh ! elle m'a visé au c½ur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! elle m'a visé au c½ur !



Heures indoues (Daho Etienne)


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

doux comme un agneau


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Gnôle assassine et déroute qui s'ensuit.



Suivez la flêche


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Suivez la flêche


 lèche pas tout ce qui passe dans tes mains


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> lèche pas tout ce qui passe dans tes mains



Maintes fois j'y ai pourtant pris plaisir...


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

les irlandais en prennent deux fois plus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Plaisir à rentrer du restaurant et vous voir encore ici


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> les irlandais en prennent deux fois plus



Plus on me grille, plus je me sens saucisse.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

si c'est Sarko le prochain président, je me fais suisse


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Suicide collectif si tel était le cas...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Cas pour deux


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

203  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (6 Février 2005)

pas mieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

mieux vaut jamais que tard


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

tarte aux mûres: plat préféré d'Ayrton Senna


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Sénateur à vie


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

Viva El Presidente :king:  :style:


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

dans tes dents


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Février 2005)

dans ton cul !!!   au fond à gauche  :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (6 Février 2005)

ch'est chur au moins que ch'est bien à gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Gaucho c'est pratique pour se débarasser des abeilles


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Les chants de mon enfance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Cat veut dire chat en anglais


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

rami, canasta, hombre, ah les jeux de grand-maman


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> rami, canasta, hombre, ah les jeux de grand-maman



menteur! Le pocker menteur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Menteur tricheur joueur, voilà le profil du courtier en bourse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Menteur tricheur joueur, voilà le profil du courtier en bourse



Bourses molles ; bourses molles! (Jacquouille - Poète médiéval)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Mémé dievale l'escalier


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mémé dievale l'escalier



Lier les phrases par les denières syllabes... pas con comme idée


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

idée cadeau : une tringle à rideaux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> idée cadeau : une tringle à rideaux



Ris, dos au mur... c'est pas donné à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil.



"Gentil, n'a qu'un oeil" ; comme dit souvent ma mère


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Mamère Noël, Paques aux Rabannes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mamère Noël, Paques aux Rabannes.



Bananes et noix de coco ; mortadelle et cacao...


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

casoard d'australie...


----------



## purestyle (7 Février 2005)

lit à deux places


----------



## IceandFire (7 Février 2005)

ne dis pas n'importe quoi !!!


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2005)

quoi que je ne dise pas tout,je n'en pense pas moins


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

moins je me lis mieux je me porte


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2005)

Porte manteau


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

manteau plafond


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Fond de commerce et arrière-boutique.



Boo tique   Peek a Boo ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Boo boo bidou


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

Do it by Yourself


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Self servide de la cantine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Do it by Yourself


 
Your self control, y take y take your self controoollll


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Oh le bel enfant !


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

fan de pute


(les impératifs de la rime, ça s'adresse à personne   )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

putréfaction des valeurs morales d'une société déliquescente.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> putréfaction des valeurs morales d'une société déliquescente.



Centenaire? ... Pas pour ma pomme


----------



## gKatarn (7 Février 2005)

Omelette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Let's dance.



Dans ce bordel ; je sais plus trop où j'en suis


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

dance avec loulou


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce bordel ; je sais plus trop où j'en suis



Suis ton maître sans te poser de questions


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Suis ton maître sans te poser de questions



Ions positifs et electrons libres


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bras cassé après une chute


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Chut ! Les enfants font la sièste


----------



## mado (7 Février 2005)

estampes japonaises


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Aisément accessible ce sommet enneigé.


génétiquement modifiés sont les modos


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

mon dos courbé par les ans comme jean de Florette


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Crie, oh génie, tu as trouvé ton égal !


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Crie, oh génie, tu as trouvé ton égal !


n'égaleras ton maître que si tu te fatigues


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

fatigue du matin, soir éveillé sur le traversin


----------



## kisco (7 Février 2005)

rend-toi salopiaud !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

pieuter, voila ce que je vais me faire.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Faire la lessive


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Les civils sont aussi moutons que les militaires


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Faire la lessive


Si vis pacem para bellum

(un poil de retard)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Bel humain, quel est ton nom ?


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les civils sont aussi moutons que les militaires


L' Emile il taira ses mensonges


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Bel humain, quel est ton nom ?


nom d'un chien, pas moyen de boire un coup


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

couper les cheveux en quatre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Quatre jeunes gens


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

j'en ai marre de ces coupures


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Grace à Benjamin tout remarche


----------



## aricosec (7 Février 2005)

marche a l'ombre du palmier vert ,ou vert pale legerement jauni au bout des branches, pendantes et longues qui lui font comme des echasses de bois


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> marche a l'ombre du palmier vert ,ou vert pale legerement jauni au bout des branches, pendantes et longues qui lui font comme des echasses de bois



Boissy St Léger: terminus


----------



## Dedalus (7 Février 2005)

T'erres, minus, dans les cloaques souterrains


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Terrain meuble, terre de feu.



Feu folle laie


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Feu folle laie



l'est pas un peu fou, çui-la ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

L'amour rend con


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

conscience professionnelle


----------



## loustic (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> conscience professionnelle


si on n'élague pas, l'arbre sera trop haut


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Auchan et lisez


----------



## Franswa (7 Février 2005)

zezette


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Zé tou mangé le chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> zezette



zé ta fôte


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Oh toi le mauvais bougre


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Greluches et greluchons, mettez vos capuchons


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Capuchon rouge


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Sous riri, fifi et loulou


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Souris, reviens, je te donnerai du fromage


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

mages et galettes ont laissé la place aux beignets


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

beignes et marrons...c'est de saison


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> beignes et marrons...c'est de saison



Seize on était sur le Toubarvert


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

vertigineux...


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

neurones emmêlés cherchent connexion


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Connexion rétablie


----------



## mado (8 Février 2005)

tablier de sapeur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Noirceur de mes pensées à la lectures de certains posts du bar


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Collez vos timbre ici !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Collez vos timbre ici !


Ici londres, ici londres, d'où en est la Panzerdivision ?


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Viusion d'Apocalypse du cher colonel Blimp


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

limpide : on essaye de me piéger


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Erreur de débutant


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de débutant



Des buts en or, des testicules en coton !


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Des buts en or, des testicules en coton !



en cote on faible souvent


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

ôtons nos ½illères


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Sous vent contraire maud a beaucoup plus de mal à ramer.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> ôtons nos ½illères



Oeuillères ça marchait plus


----------



## madlen (8 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Oeuillères ça marchait plus



ustensile douteux...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Doux teutanos qui nous attaque quand on taille les rosiers...


----------



## Dedalus (8 Février 2005)

Les Rosiers ou La Ménitré, bastions du bien-manger


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2005)

Mangez, mangez, il en restera toujours quelque chose


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mangez, mangez, il en restera toujours quelque chose



ose et tu verras, ce TGV repartira !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Repartira si les rails ne mènent pas à la falaise...


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

laissez-le suivre son chemin !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Che m'interrroche cgur la fraicheur de chette chauchiche


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

mince, on est vraiment accros hein... 

(grillée !! perdu l'habitude  )


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

ainsi on s'en rend compte !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Compte les participants sur tes doigts


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

fête de la nouvelle année du coq


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

coquelicots bientôt de retour


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Coke en stock


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Stock aux novices


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

formez vos bataillon


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

taillons la route ! à nous les chemins !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Chemins tortueux de la probité


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

hey toi l'étranger ! boule moi donc il ne me manque que quelques petits points  pour changer de tranche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Tranche de vie et d'état d'âme


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

ame charitable


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

charitable mais empêchée par une chkreugneugneu de machine


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

chine pays magnifique et de nouvelle année du coq


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

coq chiche dans les prés


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

près de toi je serais à chaque boulage


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

l'age de la basse-cours est arrivé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Arriver à se conduire avec tact c'est pas mon truc


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Mon truc en plume ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Plumez nous pour vous acheter votre Xserve


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

X, servant, dans le langage vernaculaire, à désigner le porno


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> X, servant, dans le langage vernaculaire, à désigner le porno



Port Nouvelle, station balnéaire.


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

air de porc no ? port no ? peur no ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

no problem


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

aimes toi le ciel t'aimeras


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Aime rassembler la famille Mac sur un lieu convivial et fiable


----------



## aricosec (9 Février 2005)

fiable comme une biscotte dans la main d'un catcheur stressé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Stress et paillettes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Poêle lubrifiée, oeuf détaché


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

lus et relus, les mots déposés

(grillée )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Déposez les armes et embrassez vous


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

vous vous êtes une femme barbara gourde !!!


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

gourde ou flasque ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

flasque c'est toi (Axcelle Red)


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

toi et moi sous le même toit ?


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

toi toi mon toi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Toile dans la main, payé à rien foutre


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

foutre le camp au plus vite avant l'orage....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Oh rage, oh déséspoir devant ce monde en perdition exponentielle !


----------



## IceandFire (9 Février 2005)

poire williams? ou poire en douillon ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Doux ionisant vent de mer...


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Doux ionisant vent de mer...



la mere michelle qui a perdu son chat...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Chat botté


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Chat botté



Botter en touche...


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

touche à tout


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Tout chuss


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tout chuss



shuss kéké


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Ké ke tu dis ?


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ké ke tu dis ?



discuter pour ne rien dire, j'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> discuter pour ne rien dire, j'adore !



orée du bois


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> orée du bois



la boite de chocolat est vide, argh


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> la boite de chocolat est vide, argh



Argos avait cent yeux dont cinquante restaient toujours ouverts


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Vert comme un coup de boule


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Boulier chinois en bois rare.



boira, reboira, et là tu es mal...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Malotrus, cuistres, empaffés


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Malotrus, cuistres, empaffés



empaffés toi même!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

mâme si je revenais je cois bien que rien n'y ferait.


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Ferrets de la Reine...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ferrets de la Reine...



Reine de sabbat


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

reine des reinettes en son vergers


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

verges et phallus


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Lu et approuvé


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

maïs en grains


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

a prouver pour confirmer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Beau tlaque de Lizarazu, dit virenque qui parle aussi ien foot que cycismle


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Beau tlaque de Lizarazu, dit virenque qui parle aussi ien foot que cycismle



Le français est limite sur la fin alors j'adapte (il parait que c'est bon d'être adaptable  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Adaptable comme un mac mini


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Mini comme un itsibikini


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2005)

Ni, ni, ni, ni, ni, ni !!!! Font les Chevaliers dans la forêt...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

ici bikini obligatoire


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

à Toiry il y a aussi des chevaliers ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ni, ni, ni, ni, ni, ni !!!! Font les Chevaliers dans la forêt...



Forêt vierge.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Vierge à la robe à fleurs


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

fleuriste jardinier dans son jardin et sa serre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Servez-vous ! Aujourd'hui c'est gratuit !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> Servez-vous ! Aujourd'hui c'est gratuit !



Gras tu innondes la pièce


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Pièce de viande saignante...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pièce de viande saignante...



C'est Nantes contre PSG


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

J'ai une envie pressante de te dire la vérité


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Vérité en deça des pyrénées, mensonge au delà


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Vérité en deça des pyrénées, mensonge au delà



Lady Madonna.....!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Madonna m'a donné sa culotte


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Lotterie à numéro


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Numérobis vaut tous les jamels


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Numérobis vaut tous les jamels



L'ai d'jà mêlé à tout ça, mais faudrait pas que ça le mette mal


----------



## macmarco (9 Février 2005)

Malheureux, jamais le dimanche !... Finalement, si, surtout !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

mal dans mon pot


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Malheureux, jamais le dimanche !... Finalement, si, surtout !



Sur toute pelouse y'a du gazon


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sur toute pelouse y'a du gazon



du gaz, on en fait venir de russie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> du gaz, on en fait venir de russie



Rue Simenon y'a un bon tripier


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Rue Simenon y'a un bon tripier


 

Pieds de cochons, marie madelon, pied de cochons marie madeleine !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pieds de cochons, marie madelon, pied de cochons marie madeleine !



Madeleine qui ne viendra pas


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Floodeurs


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Madeleine qui ne viendra pas



A pas de loup...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Floodeurs


Odeur de sainteté


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Madeleine qui ne viendra pas



Draps parfumés à la lavande


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> A pas de loup...


Loup y es-tu ?


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Loup y es-tu ?



Turlututu chapeau pointu !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pont, un tunnel ?


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pont, un tunnel ?



la tune, elle manque toujours !


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Y a bon le flood facile


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Y a bon le flood facile



ciller des yeux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Euh je ne le peux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Euh je ne le peux


Peutit ours brun


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Euh je ne le peux



peuh peuh peuh, tu le fais et point bare !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> peuh peuh peuh, tu le fais et point bare !



Barre atteint, barre s'exprime mais barre baisse.


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

Barbès Rochechouart


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

Choir ? Non je ne te laisserai jamais choir, mon bébé !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Choir ? Non je ne te laisserai jamais choir, mon bébé !



Bébé il faut purger


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

J'aime Jean Renoir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'aime Jean Renoir



Re-noir, re-gros, re--bête, j'ai mal réussi ma réincarnation


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Quand Branislav s'énerve contre apple c'est du sérieux


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est du sérieux je crois mais faut pas le dire, et ça colle pas comme expression.



Expression écrite, voilà donc la principale avancée des forums internet


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Nudibranche, c'est joli !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Joli mois de mai quand reviendras tu ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Joli mois de mai quand reviendras tu ?



Ben ... A mois de mai, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pourquoi je vis, pourquoi je meurs...


----------



## lumai (9 Février 2005)

Meursault :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

sauter du lit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Bas les masques !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Que je t'aime


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Que je t'aime



aime ton prochain comme toi même. Même s'il utilise windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Dose à ne pas dépasser


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Dépasser ses limites c'est possible avec un mac, comme disait ma voisine ukrainienne.


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Dose à ne pas dépasser



passer le calumet


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

caluméro mon avatar


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> caluméro mon avatar



Ton calumero de téléphone ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Téléphone maison !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Téléphone maison !



son téléphone est occupé  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2005)

Pétard


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pétard



tardivement, il arrive


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pétard



tarpé...


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> tarpé...




Pétarades... fumantes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Tarpe diem, disait Holtz sans tout comprendre.


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Tarpe diem, disait Holtz sans tout comprendre.



prendras tu le droit chemin...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

chemin de l'enfer pavé de bonnes intentions


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> chemin de l'enfer pavé de bonnes intentions



'tention tu as mis les pied dans le plat


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Plat pays qui est le mien


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

mien ou tien, non c'est le leurre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

le leurre et l'argent du leurre


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> le leurre et l'argent du leurre



L'heure c'est l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Heure de dormir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dormir debout


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> dormir debout



deux de ficelles et tu te prends pour Mac gyver


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> deux de ficelles et tu te prends pour Mac gyver



Mac givré, Kernel Panic


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Mac givré, Kernel Panic



anic aime les sucettes, les sucettes à l'anic...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

A Nicrosof, on aime Xindows.


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> A Nicrosof, on aime Xindows.



D'oz, comme le magicien ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

magicien des mots


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> magicien des mots



mot pour rire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

5 pages (voire plus) de vide interstellaire quotidien 
Rassurez moi, le matin il y en a qui se coltinent les pages de la veille pour le plaisir ?  :rateau:


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Rira bien qui rira le dernier



Nier l'évidence, ne te fera pas avancer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> 5 pages (voire plus) de vide interstellaire quotidien
> Rassurez moi, le matin il y en a qui se coltinent les pages de la veille pour le plaisir ?  :rateau:



Non, Le Monde est un quotidien de 32 pages généralement.


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Rira bien qui rira le dernier



le dernier message n'a rien compris au TGV...


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Nier l'évidence, ne te fera pas avancer



avancer ton compteur de gros floodeur nioubie  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Et pourtant...



> Posté par aricosec
> 
> (10/12/2003) le train se reposant en gare,nous avons touché un TGV pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence
> .
> le nouveau train va vraiment trés VITE


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> avancer ton compteur de gros floodeur nioubie  :mouais:



bizes à toi !!!


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> avancer ton compteur de gros floodeur nioubie  :mouais:



Nioube toi même avec ta fausse carte pour rentré au bar


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le dernier message n'a rien compris au TGV...



Oh que si j'étais là bien avant qu'il existe les 3 versions succesives de cet hersatz du à la queue leuleu copie lui meme du vieux train :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Oh que si j'étais là bien avant qu'il existe les 3 versions succesives de cet hersatz du à la queue leuleu copie lui meme du vieux train :rateau:





Le train ne doit jamais être gêné durant son trajet, sinon ca me stresse !!!


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Nioube toi même avec ta fausse carte pour rentré au bar



Non non c'est une vraie carte, c'est WebO qui me l'a filé


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le train ne doit jamais être gêné durant son trajet, sinon ca me stresse !!!



Tu dérailles :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

On peut également échanger ses billets de TER ici aussi. il n'y en a pas que pour les escargots à l'envers


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Tu dérailles :rateau:




aye aye aye aye aye aye, vite donner moi du vallium ou appeler le 18 !


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Flood à très grande vitesse


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

ULTRFLOOD


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Flood à très grande vitesse



t'es stone toi


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

allez juste une page


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

Poster en anonyme au bar ? Bien que ca peut se faire


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> t'es stone toi



Perdu, mais vous repartez avec un magnifique panier garni


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

mais que fait le chef de gare


----------



## madlen (9 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> Perdu, mais vous repartez avec un magnifique panier garni



idiot...lol


----------



## Anonyme. (9 Février 2005)

rhooooo


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Février 2005)

Le TGV déraille LOL  t'en as de bonnes mactiviste.

Bref, retour à la normale  Pour flooder ici on doit etre de connivence.
je vais voir avec lemmy, mais ce serait bien de fermer ce thread à 300 et de passer à autre chose ...

Bonne soirée aux users de la SNCF (Société Nationale du Centre du Flood) :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Oh de rien mon jeune ami


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le TGV déraille LOL  t'en as de bonnes mactiviste.
> Bref, retour à la normale  Pour flooder ici on doit etre de connivence.
> je vais voir avec lemmy, mais ce serait bien de fermer ce thread à 300 et de passer à autre chose ...
> 
> Bonne soirée aux users de la SNCF (Société Nationale du Centre du Flood) :love:



no problem: bascule à 300 


*(10/12/2003) le train se reposant en gare,nous avons touché un TGV pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence 
.
le nouveau train va vraiment trés VITE* 

ça roule...


----------



## yoffy (9 Février 2005)

roule ma poule


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> roule ma poule



poulette coquette  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

coquette studette dans un immeuble bourgeois


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

Joie, bonheur, contact, chaleur !


----------



## yoffy (9 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Joie, bonheur, contact, chaleur !


L'heure des escarbilles


----------



## teo (9 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> L'heure des escarbilles



bille en terre ou en porcelaine ? Ou métal ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Métal brossé comme Steve lors de sa bremière Keynote


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> bille en terre ou en porcelaine ? Ou métal ?



en métal, ou en polyéthylène haute densité ou peut etre en polycarbonate, ou bien en polychlorure de vinyle ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Nil d'Egypte


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Egypte du Phararon Tothankamon et d'osiris


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

Rizla +, king size


----------



## Dedalus (9 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rizla +, king size



I Therefore insist on flooding here


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Hier on a bien discuté sur le toubarvert pendant que vous rafraichissiez votre page blanche


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

Blanche notre amie


----------



## mado (9 Février 2005)

mi-figue mi-raisin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2005)

raisins de la colique


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

hic ! fait l'alcolique


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Alcoolique comme un vétéran de Mac génération


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

rations de survie


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

vie ou mort du cygne...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Signie ici et je t'épouse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Ou se retrouver ?


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Ouvea, grotte fatale !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Ah le bon vin blanc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Février 2005)

qu'on boit sous un préau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Haut comme 3 pommes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Pomme système d'exploitation dix


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pomme système d'exploitation dix



Dix.Trois.Huit depuis ce matin, Optimisation du voulume:81% terminé


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

terminé, fini, résolu !


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

jardin anglais sans meurtres


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Etre ou ne pas être, telle...


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

être british ou ne pas l'être


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Etre ou ne pas être, telle...


 telle la cagouille, je suis en retard


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

tardi est un génie


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

génie de la lampe, exauceras-tu mes voeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Voeux pieux.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Voeux pieux.



les yeux de certains doivent être un peu rouge tellement ils passent de temps dans ce TGV....


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

yeux noirs


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Noire l'eau le cil la mer


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

La reine m'a fait lord


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

lord of the fly ?


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

fly la chanson magique de U2


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

I tou, lalalala itou...


----------



## IceandFire (10 Février 2005)

tout léger ton enchainement


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

enchainement ou ligotage... drôle de liens


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> enchainement ou ligotage... drôle de liens



Lis un peu ca c'est enorme ! ! !


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

normes iso  :affraid:


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Y z'auraient pas dû venir...


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

venir de la planete mars il doit falloir pour ces choses pondre


----------



## lumai (10 Février 2005)

avec la tête il faut écrire sur des impressions


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

On peut le penser


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

c'est quand les vacances ?!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Jour de pluie ici


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Ici, c'est très confortable !


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Février 2005)

bluffant cette discussion !!!!!


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> bluffant cette discussion !!!!!



_7 10 Q Si on_ va pas là on sait pas où on va s'arrêter...


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

Nicole, là tu m'emmerdes avec ta saint Valentin !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Las de toi


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Toile à matelas...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Là-bas au loin


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Loin des yeux, loin du c½ur...


----------



## mado (10 Février 2005)

coeur, carreau, pique, trèfle


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Flèche dans le coeur


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

coeur  enflammé .


----------



## gKatarn (10 Février 2005)

Tutti va bene


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tutti va bene



Bène à ordures !


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bène à ordures !



Dur d'oreilles !


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

O'Reilly entra dans le pub


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Publicité mensongère.


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Publicité mensongère.



Mes songes errent par dessus les ondes


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Caillou, nom familier de la Nouvelle-Calédonie


----------



## yoffy (10 Février 2005)

La Nouvelle-Calédonie représente au total une superficie de 18 575 kilomètres carrés. ...


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> La Nouvelle-Calédonie représente au total une superficie de 18 575 kilomètres carrés. ...



Un carré d'as c'est mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Oeil de lynx


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oeil de lynx




INXS, un bon groupe dans l'ensemble !


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Ensemble sexy ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Iiii une souris


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

WacomTablet ! C'est de la bonne !


----------



## yoffy (10 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> WacomTablet ! C'est de la bonne !


bonneterie du centre .....derrière le comptoir


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> bonneterie du centre .....derrière le comptoire



A toiry, c'est de la que vient l'avatar de yoffy....


----------



## yoffy (10 Février 2005)

loi du plus rapide


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> loi du plus rapide



idée saugrenue


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Saugrenues peuvent paraître mes interventions hors du bar. Dedans aussi, remarquez.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Saugrenues peuvent paraître mes interventions hors du bar. Dedans aussi, remarquez.



qu'est-ce que tu fous là ?


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Là, ça va être l'heure tout soudain de donner le résultat dans Google !   :sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Là, ça va être l'heure tout soudain de donner le résultat dans Google !   :sleep:



Google, général en chef des moteurs de recherche


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

Cherchez la femme, disait Lemmy Caution


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez la femme, disait Lemmy Caution



on ne peut pas mieux dire


----------



## yoffy (10 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne peut pas mieux dire


direction les 300 pages


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Dique que parler de femme m'est une chimère inaccessible et une velléité superfetatoire !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> direction les 300 pages



page tenant la robe de mariée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

mariez humour et bonne humeur : vous voilà prêts à poster pour le TGV


----------



## inconnu(e) (10 Février 2005)

Vais aller dîner, bonsoir et bonne nuit !  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Tout pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tout pour moi



moisson d'été


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

T'es beau Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Les mystères du charme des vétérans du post


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Les mystères du charme des vétérans du post



posteur de charme


----------



## teo (10 Février 2005)

Charmeur de serpent


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Serpent de mer


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Serpent de mer



Mer à boire


----------



## Franswa (10 Février 2005)

boire sans s'arrêter


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Arrêter de poster ici, je le ferait peut-être demain


----------



## Dedalus (10 Février 2005)

main gauche du seigneur


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

heure arrivant pile-poil


----------



## Franswa (10 Février 2005)

poil de cul


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Février 2005)

culotté quand même :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (10 Février 2005)

même pas vrai d'abord


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Février 2005)

d'abord primesautier


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Tiers d'orange


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Oranges, elles sont toujours trois chez Prokofiev


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Fieffé coquin que celui-là, Madame, il est parti avec la caisse et personne ne l'a jamais revu par ici


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

persécutions délirantes


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ici et là quelques sensations. Dispersées.



Dix percées, ça fait beaucoup de chaussettes à changer, ça...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Février 2005)

j'ai sa photo sur moi


----------



## IceandFire (11 Février 2005)

vingt deux acteurs sur la pelouse  ...


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> vingt deux acteurs sur la pelouse  ...



Peu looser ce mec, quand il tombe, il se relève de suite...


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Peu looser ce mec, quand il tombe, il se relève de suite...



suite, full, carré...


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

régulièrement les gouttes de pluie tombent


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

ondes que font les gouttes à la surface des flaques


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2005)

Ah que _coucou_


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2005)

coucou,coucou,fait le coucou
hou hou,hou hou,fait le hibou
proouuutttt ! fait mon mioche quand il se libere


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

liberté, égalité, fraternité ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Fratrnité de la confrérie des ancines marsoins du dixième bataillon


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Ions, atomes et molécules


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

'cule un mouton!!!


(de Greef au CSA à propos d'un sketch de Mickael Kael  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Thon qui noie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

noisette de beurre


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

beurre de cacahuette


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

Où es-tu?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

tu crois que je vais te le dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Dire ce que l'on pense


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

panse de brebis farcie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

phare si loin de mon frêle esquif !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

'est ce qui fait courrir les femmes ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2005)

Femmme à lunette,
femme à ... 

[DSL    ]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Femmes actuelle est l'une des plus vieilles revues des kiosques...


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Femmes actuelle est l'une des plus vieilles revues des kiosques...




Kiosque à musique


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

que d'eau que d'eau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Eau d'evian


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Vian ... Boris


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

ris de veau


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Rien de rien ... je ne regrette rien (un coup pour rien)


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vaurien !




Rien de rien je ne regrette rien 




_[Edit: Trop belle celle-là... transmission de pensée !  ]_


----------



## mado (11 Février 2005)

rire de tout et de .. rien


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2005)

Rira bien qui rira avant d'avoir cassé la cruche de la peau de l'ours 
---
[edit : rhaaaa, devancé  ]


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

ourson de guimauve recouvert de chocolat


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rien de rien je ne regrette rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les droits, t'as mon N° de compte aux caïmans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rira bien qui rira avant d'avoir cassé la cruche de la peau de l'ours



Ca, c'est l'étincelle qui fait déborder le vase !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Cerise dut temps de Clément...


----------



## aricosec (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Cerise dut temps de Clément...


clement..tine avait des petits pieds,mais hélas du poil aux pattes


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2005)

Poil aux pattes, c'est Félicie pas Clémentine


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

tinette


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Ti net, t'i sûr ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Sûreté nationale (avé l'asseng) veuillez présenter vos papiers !


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

papier de soie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Soit je reste, soit je ne pars pas


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

pas facile comme choix !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Choix cornélien dans sa contradiction synthaxique


----------



## lumai (11 Février 2005)

taxi québécois et balade à montréal


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

réal de madrid


----------



## yoffy (11 Février 2005)

Madrid-Barajas est un beau complexe aéroportuaire


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

Tu erres, telle Eurydice, parmi les ombres du monde souterrain


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Air du temps


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

tantacule


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> tantacule



Tant acculé ; je m'en vais...


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tant acculé ; je m'en vais...


vaisseau spatial en détresse


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> vaisseau spatial en détresse



En D13, je sais pas si je peux jouer... ça va que jusqu'à 12...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> vaisseau spatial en détresse



Tresses brunes de mes premiers émois... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

et moi dans tout ça ?


----------



## duracel (11 Février 2005)

Ça ne te regarde pas.


----------



## yoffy (11 Février 2005)

passes moi le poivre


----------



## duracel (11 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> passes moi le poivre



Poivre D'Arvor.


----------



## yoffy (11 Février 2005)

A'rvoir ...


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> A'rvoir ...


Revoir Antrim et la chaussée des géants...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

J'ai envie de montrer mes talents


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

t'as lent ou rapide, tu choisis


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Si tu es là


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

zigounette !!!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

zigounette velue visqueulse et turgescente


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Lâche attentat scélérat sur notre TGV, je suis tombé dans le pannneau comme un puceau !


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Février 2005)

saute mouton, ça c'est un sacré jeu


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Jeux de grouins, jeux de vilains


----------



## Dedalus (11 Février 2005)

jeux de vilains, faites attention : Oignez vilain, il vous poindra. Poignez vilain, il vous oindra


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Draps ornés d'une carte de france


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

France doux pays de mon enfance


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

En ce sens que ce n'est pas ce sens


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Sens interdit, demi tour


----------



## monoeil (11 Février 2005)

tour de magie


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Magie de l'amour et de la volonté royale : Charles épouse Camilla


----------



## kleindoeil (11 Février 2005)

j'y vais de ce pas


----------



## monoeil (11 Février 2005)

pas encore, c'est pas tout de suite (royale évidemment )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

évidemment, on rit on pleure


----------



## monoeil (11 Février 2005)

heurts : France - Galles


----------



## yoffy (11 Février 2005)

galère la France dans Poupée de cire Poupée de son


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Son nom était Melchidesech


----------



## Anonyme. (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Son nom était Melchidesech



H - 67 pages


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

Anonyme. a dit:
			
		

> H - 67 pages


 âge ? Cela ne se demande pas à une dame


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

dame nature est en mauvaise santé, sauvons les pandas et les baleines !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Nescafé pour la rapidité


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

rapide itération nocturne : tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

En ces temps moroses


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

rose elle a vécu ce que vivent les roses...


----------



## iTof (12 Février 2005)

ose bouger !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Jépatoukompris


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

prismes de la mémoire


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

moiré comme du taffetas


----------



## aricosec (12 Février 2005)

decoupez moi selon le pointillé, disait le bagnard au bourreau aveugle


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Coupez-lui la tête, dit la reine de C½ur devant Alice épouvantée

(rahhh , grillé
marrant la convergence d'idées (macabres))


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Février 2005)

macabres découvertes pour mon retour


----------



## aricosec (12 Février 2005)

epouvantée la femme du bourreau l'etait,voyant hésité son mari qui ne trouvait pas le cou du condamné,lui guida la main,son mari d'un brusque reflexe leva sa hache,et lui coupa le bras,depuis ce temps li mange sa soupe non salé,
.
edité a cause de ma lenteur
argg,gassp ,millediou,sacrebleu,grillééééé !


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

l'été, il n'a pas ce problème de soupe. Pour le salé, il évite juste la féta.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

taratata


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

T'as ta casquette qui flanche


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> T'as ta casquette qui flanche




Hanche d'os


----------



## lumai (12 Février 2005)

ta contribution est épatante 

(grillée  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

os, t'es aux pattes


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Patte blanche


----------



## squarepusher (12 Février 2005)

cheville tordue


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Or du Cristobal


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

balibalo sont dans son berceau bandait déjà comme un taureau


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> balibalo sont dans son berceau bandait déjà comme un taureau



Roooohhhhh vraiment j'ai honte !!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Honte aux pourfendeur de l'innocence de nos jeunes recrues !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

crudités à volonté


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Uh mon bon cheval


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Uh mon bon cheval




......


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> crudités à volonté



Thé à volonté !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Thé mon cher ?


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Thé mon cher ?



T'es mon chéri ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Chéri fais moi du couscous


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Chéri fais moi du couscous



fais moi du couscous chéri....


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

rigolotte cette chanson!    je m'en souvenais plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Plus le temps passe, plus l'avenir est proche


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

plus l'avenir est proche, plus le passé s'éloigne


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Loin de toi etudiant69


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

69 année érotique


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

erotique comme une porte de frigo


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

ghotique comme la porte d'Eros


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

GO! GO! GO!
(proverbe counterstrikien   )


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ghotique comme la porte d'Eros


 rosses, carnes, echevaux :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Chevaux de diligence


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Ce monde de fous


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

fous lui une baffe


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> fous lui une baffe


 feu de paille


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Paille de la maison des 3 petits cochons


----------



## Talchan (12 Février 2005)

cochon qui se dédit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Dédicaces gratuites


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Dédicaces gratuites




T'uite S'umonée aux amandes, m'am-m'am


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Amour de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

vivisection


----------



## teo (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> vivisection



Section Arts plastiques, on était les meilleurs au Bac sur l'Académie...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Académie de stars, mon oeil, Priscilla fait mieux !


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

Mieux vaut une pomme que des fenêtres


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Naître ou ne pas naître, voilà bien une question à la con !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Qu'on se le dise : je tente d'y répondre !


----------



## Gilbertus (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on se le dise : je tente d'y répondre !


 Répondre des futilités qui nous ennivrent de faux plaisirs


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Plaisir d'essences


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

sens de la répartie: indispensable ici


----------



## yoffy (12 Février 2005)

Ici le Support du TGV...nous allons répondre à votre appel


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

la pelle à tarte ne permet pas de creuser pour déterrer un trésor


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Très original, ce fil de discussions


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

on ne se fait pas chier ici


----------



## yoffy (12 Février 2005)

ici la police ....


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Février 2005)

peau lisse après le passage du rasoir


----------



## yoffy (12 Février 2005)

soir de Galla , la bière du sportif


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Sportif dans l'âme, mais pas dans le corps


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Sportif dans l'âme, mais pas dans le corps


Cornemuse d'Auvergne, c'est la cabrette


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cornemuse d'Auvergne, c'est la cabrette



Brett Sinclair en jouait-il aussi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

Bretelles ou Ceinture, il faut choisir !

Edit : Aaaarg ! Grillé


----------



## yoffy (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Brett Sinclair en jouait-il aussi?


aussi son sec...pareil


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> aussi son sec...pareil



Raye le parquet, ce loup dans la bergerie


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Raye le parquet, ce loup dans la bergerie



Bergerie fleurie sur le faîtage de laquelle chante un rossignol des murailles


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Murailles de Chine


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Murailles de Chine



chiner demain a la broc, ca vous dit ?


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

dit un rossignol passe-murailles


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

Rail defectueux: un train quitte la voie...


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Rail defectueux: un train quitte la voie...



ma voie interieure me dit d'appeler les secours !


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

courir ne sert à rien


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> courir ne sert à rien



t'as rien, c'est sur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2005)

surnaturel


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

naturellement que j'ai rien, en tout cas pas sur moi, rassure-moi


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> naturellement que j'ai rien, en tout cas pas sur moi, rassure-moi



moi je te dis que ca serait mieux quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

m'aimez vous quand même ?


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

mais oui, on le Jura 

(  à dendrimere )


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> mais oui, on le Jura



le jura est bien agreable vivre que la lune !


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le jura est bien agreable vivre que la lune !



une image d'Epinal dont j'use pour dire le même endroit de petites montagnes


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> une image d'Epinal dont j'use pour dire le même endroit de petites montagnes



La petite montagne la region des lacs, le vignoble revermont, le haut, le pays dolois, voila de quoi est composé le jura


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

rapide tour d'horizon, diversifié il est vrai


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> rapide tour d'horizon, diversifié il est vrai



vraiment mauvaise langue !


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> vraiment mauvaise langue !



guerre & peace and love


----------



## monoeil (12 Février 2005)

lové j'aimerais être


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> lové j'aimerais être



l'hêtre est en voie de disparition !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2005)

être ou paraître ?


----------



## macelene (12 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> lové j'aimerais être



être ou pas être lovée en rond ... ?


----------



## yoffy (12 Février 2005)

être love c'est pour ceux qui ont bu moins de bière que les autres

(Damneud,grilleud !....comme tout le monde )


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> l'hêtre est en voie de disparition !



scions du bois, des chênes on nous en rond, les yeux comme des billes


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

billez !...en vert


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> billez !...en vert


le vert de terre sert à la peche !


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

pêches moi le sel


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> pêches moi le sel



Cel cel cel Célimène !


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

ne pas rester éveiller si tard, bonne nuit  :sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ne pas rester éveiller si tard, bonne nuit  :sleep:



bonne a toi aussi, je ne vais pas tarder d'ailleurs


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

ailleurs la mer est plus bleue


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

euh, sur Mars elle est gelée


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> euh, sur Mars elle est gelée


la gelée de mûres, miam !


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

miam les fraises des bois


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> miam les fraises des bois



boisé comme son odeur...


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

d'heurts en heure, nous, l'hache


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> d'heurts en heure, nous, l'hache



l'hache comme  H...


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

ha ça j'y pensais aussi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Aussi je te dis non.


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ha ça j'y pensais aussi



oscilloscope ou toupie...?


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

pi, j'oscille 3,14 à la fois


----------



## macelene (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> pi, j'oscille 3,14 à la fois



foison ou toison... ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Février 2005)

son tour viendra, mais toison dort, foi de toupie


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> son tour viendra, mais toison dort, foi de toupie


Tout pittoresque est à proscrire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Rire pour ne pas pleurer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Pleurer comme un bas de laine


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pleurer comme un bas de laine



Madeleine a des pieds de cochons !


----------



## aricosec (13 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Madeleine a des pieds de cochons !


.
cochon comme un goret dans la ferme


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

Fermeture éclair


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

clair obscur


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> clair obscur


cure dent


----------



## pixelemon (13 Février 2005)

dans ton cul (ouais je sais...)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

dans 60 pages, arrivée au terminus


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> dans ton cul (ouais je sais...)



culotté comme réponse !


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

on se calme!!!    un peu d'ordre s'il vous plait :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Plaire à tout prix


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Plaire à tout prix



Prise de tête terminée sur mac !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Mac Os x notre OS


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Oh, est-ce de la reconnaissance ou de l'amour que nous vouons à notre système d'exploitation ?


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

l'oie stationne sur mon balcon ...
(oui, je sais   )


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

con comme un ballon :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> con comme un ballon :mouais:




...comme un ballon, plus jaune qu'un citron, c'est .....


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ...comme un ballon, plus jaune qu'un citron, c'est .....



On sais plus quoi raconter ...


----------



## appleman (13 Février 2005)

terminons donc ce tgv


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

t'es givré continuons ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Continuons sans mot dire ni maudire...


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Continuons sans mot dire ni maudire...



Le mot à dire était Pac-Man !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Man tu vas mourir


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

rire de quoi ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

De quoi je me mêle


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

mais elle me cherche ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Che la légende


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

les gens de la ville


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

villeret on te  regrettera ...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

li cum de ma soeur c'est un bouffon ...
(  c pas facile merde !!!)


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> li cum de ma soeur c'est un bouffon ...
> (  c pas facile merde !!!)



Bouffons, ripaillons, ingurgitons, gavons nous !


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Avons nous repris de la soupe ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

ouplah !!! moins une j'avais le nez dedans


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

Né dedans... un chou ou une rose ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

rose cela l'est surement :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rose cela l'est surement :rose:


Remember disait le corbeau d'Edgar Poe


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

peau tendu


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> rose cela l'est surement :rose:



Sur Mans on trouve les rillettes ...


----------



## IceandFire (13 Février 2005)

et toi l'étranger mal rasé...


----------



## teo (13 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> et toi l'étranger mal rasé...




Rasés de près, les murs le sont régulièrement quand il pleut...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Pleuvent les mots, passent les saisons, le TGV reste.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pleuvent les mots, passent les saisons, le TGV reste.


Estoy en una playa


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Attention mesdames voici Dedalus


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

lucy a mangé une pomme


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

pomme,poire et scoubidou


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Février 2005)

D'ou tu m'as grillé la priorité ?


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

priorité aux premiers


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

première grillade aussi


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2005)

t'es énervé ou quoi??


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

quoi qu'on en dise, vous êtes en retard


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

tardté est la nouillegre avant


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

avant quoi ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> tardifs , disons


 zone de grillage


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> zone de grillage


grillage avéré   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Ah, vers elle je me prosternerai


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

ne serai-je point en retard ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Retard à l'allumage


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

mages aux présents encensés


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

sans serer son tablier  elle ne sera pas belle


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Belle soirée, non ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Belle soirée, non ?


 on est où ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Où s'arrête le temps, où les fleures sont écloses sous la neige et le whysky coule en fleuves.


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

venez nombreux


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Où s'arrête le temps, où les fleures sont écloses sous la neige et le whysky coule en fleuves.


 euh 'vais dégueuler


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Et gueuler, c'est tout ce que les parents savent faire ?


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

fermez là !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Tranquille la farce !


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et gueuler, c'est tout ce que les parents savent faire ?


 faire défaire refaire


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tranquille la farce !


 arrr c'est quoi ce bordel


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> arrr c'est quoi ce bordel


oua !!! bord d'aile magnifique


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> oua !!! bord d'aile magnifique


 ficus bien développé


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

que celui du commandant Glloq


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ficus bien développé


velo peter je rentre a pied


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> que celui du commandant Glloq


l'eau que c'est beau !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Beau le soleil dansant sur les vagues


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> l'eau que c'est beau !


 oh oh oh géant vert


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Beau le soleil dansant sur les vagues


 vagues superbes offshore


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

vert de carottes pour les lapins


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> vert de carottes pour les lapins


 pain au chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Choc collatéral


----------



## Yakamya (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Choc collatéral


t'es ralleur et lunatique


----------



## lumai (13 Février 2005)

tiques puces et poux nos joyeux amis


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

amis de longue date pour le meilleur et pour le dire


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> amis de longue date pour le meilleur et pour le dire


 dire juste ce qu'il faut quand il faut


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

il faut que je vous laisse. Bonne nuit.


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je vous laisse. Bonne nuit.


 ui ui va te coucher


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Ou chercher asile ce soir ? On m'éconduit dans chaque forum ?


----------



## Franswa (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ou chercher asile ce soir ? On m'éconduit dans chaque forum ?


 rhum ou rome ? c'est à toi de choisir


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

Choisir la cuite absolude devant un Bob DVD, v'est à celà que je m'atellerai dés demains au vu de certains comportements.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Choisir la cuite absolude devant un Bob DVD, v'est à celà que je m'atellerai dés demains au vu de certains comportements.


porte-manteaux encombrés d'imperméables


----------



## yoffy (13 Février 2005)

bléssé , le cintre lâche le petit pantalon gris


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> bléssé , le cintre lâche le petit pantalon gris



grisé par cette journée, je vais me coucher et vous souhaite bonne nuitée ...


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> grisé par cette journée, je vais me coucher et vous souhaite bonne nuitée ...


Nuit ténébreuse, nuit endormeuse


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Nuit ténébreuse, nuit endormeuse



la meuse, c'est quel departement déjà ?


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

Jarre jean Michel


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Jarre jean Michel


Shell, une des sinistres Sept S½urs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Raisons de plus pour m'aimer


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

mais c'est la st valentin le désossé !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Oh c'est vrai mais j'ai pas de copine


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

ne dis pas ça, chaque pot à son couvercle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Clé des champs
PS : J'ai déjà essayé plusieurs couvercles mais tous ne sont pas bien proportionnés


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Clemenceau, chéquard de Panama  (mais sa maison vendéenne est bien belle)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Ma mère est dans son lit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Lis bien la charte qu'ils disaient


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Lis bien la charte qu'ils disaient



Ils disaient "Engagez-vous", ils disent "Rengagez-vous !"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Gagez vous que je vais me faire bannir dans la semaine sans avoir recu aucune des explications que je demandais ?


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Demandez pas, y'a des fois faut juste lire entre les lignes (mais j'ai pas suivi votre histoire, m'sieur...)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

m'sieur, ne vous offusques pas c'était juste une histoire reconstituée pour remplir ces quelques lignes !


----------



## purestyle (14 Février 2005)

ignoblement ignare !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

ignares avec un doctorat en poche, vive la démocratisation de l'enseignement supérieur !


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Rieurs, soyez de son côté !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Rieurs, soyez de son côté !



Cautérisons ctette vilaine plaie, méssire


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Mes sirènes dans les oreilles, ces acouphènes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mes sirènes dans les oreilles, ces acouphènes



Feignants et compagnie, sur ce forum...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Feignants et compagnie, sur ce forum...




Faux ! Rome ne s'est pas faite en 1 jour !


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2005)

Jour de gloire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Jour de gloire.



Gloire à dieu, quiquette aux cieux


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2005)

la gloire c'est bien,mais le pére-magloire c'est mieux ............HIC...HIC... 

ps: vive le calvados.........hic.!
.
gaspp   grillé...........


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

gloire aux gorilles


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> gloire aux gorilles



rillettes du Mans


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> rillettes du Mans



M'en fout j'aime pas ca ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout j'aime pas ca ...



Ca, c'est sûr ; nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca, c'est sûr ; nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs



Vas leur dire et reviens nous voir ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Voir le soleil se lever sur une plaine embrummée...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

humerus, là, je tombe sur un os


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> humerus, là, je tombe sur un os



Osmose de la saint valentin !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Va l'an, tintent les clochettes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Va l'an, tintent les clochettes



Cloches? Êtes-vous là? C'est pas paques...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Paques c'est toi et pas paques c'est le moment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Paques c'est toi et pas paques c'est le moment...



Môman! Il fait rien qu'à me répondre!


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Môman! Il fait rien qu'à me répondre!



pondre des oeufs  en prevision de paques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hacking no future.



turlute du matin... tsoin tsoin...


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hacking no future.



No future no way


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> No future no way



Nowhere to go. (joey Ramone)


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Février 2005)

gogo danceuse peut se révéler farouche, si on la touche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Touche Pomme sur le clavier et tout devient facile


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Touche Pomme sur le clavier et tout devient facile



Ah si le Bon Dieu l'avait voulu...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ah si le Bon Dieu l'avait voulu...



Vous l'eûtes souhaité?


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Vous l'eûtes souhaité?


.
souhaitez moi bon appetit,j'y vais !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> souhaitez moi bon appetit,j'y vais !



Vé! Qué vorace celui là!


----------



## mado (14 Février 2005)

là il neige toujours et ça commence à suffir !!


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> là il neige toujours et ça commence à suffir !!



irréversiblement la bouffe m'attire ...


----------



## gKatarn (14 Février 2005)

A tire d'aile.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Ailes d'anges


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ailes d'anges



Angélique plus on l'a pique plus on l'a ...
(ok c pas terrible )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Et drible comme Zidane


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

danois est le chien


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> danois est le chien


Et le chien marqua l'arrêt devant le sanglier qui le regardait en reniflant bruyament


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Bruit, y'a menyen de s'entendre ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

tendre en tirant sur l'élastique


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Tic tac nerveux, c'est pas un réveil suisse !


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

huissier de justice


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

justice nulle part, police partout !


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Partout, pour en partance pour nulle part


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

tout et n'importe quoi


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Partout, pour en partance pour nulle part


 part de gateau au chocolat


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Show collaro, c'était naze


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

azur comme le ciel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

ciel, mon mari !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ciel, mon mari !


Marie, couche toi là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Là où finit la terre commence le ciel


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Là où finit la terre commence le ciel



C'iest la luteuuuu finaaaaaleuuuuu...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'iest la luteuuuu finaaaaaleuuuuu...



A l'ouest ca se passe pas comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

ça va chauffer sous les pavés !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ça va chauffer sous les pavés !



Veni vidi vici, aussi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Oh, silence luxueux de ces heures de sieste et de farniente !!!!


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Oh, silence luxueux de ces heures de sieste et de farniente !!!!



Nier n't'étranglera pas ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Nier n't'étranglera pas ...



Le rapace vous observe...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Servez-moi un 1900ème message !


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Servez-moi un 1900ème message !



Sage initiative ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Sage initiative ...



Hâtive conclusion ; et pourtant fort à propos


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2005)

pot de chambre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pot de chambre



chambrons nous dans la joie


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Joie d'exister sans penser


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Joie d'exister sans penser



Pan ; c'est bien le Dieu la musique chez les grecs?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Eck regardez ce mollar


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Mollah Khomeny


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Eck regardez ce mollar



râââââârrrrrh ... fchtoup! Et celui-là?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Là c'est un vrai de vrai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mollah Khomeny



Oh! Mais n'y répond pas si vite...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est un vrai de vrai



Vraiment... J'arrive plus à suivre...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

suiiiiiiiiivre pour le meilleur...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> suiiiiiiiiivre pour le meilleur...



leur saint valentin, ils la passent dans le TGV


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Vais-je ne pas me faire griller ?


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vais-je ne pas me faire griller ?


Les Yé-Yé, c'est finit, maintenant on en est au disco !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Gris est le temps de la solitude, mais de Valentine je ne connais point.


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Vais-je ne pas me faire griller ?



Il y est plus ...


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Les Yé-Yé, c'est finit, maintenant on en est au disco !



Oh c'est bien joué


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Plus ou moins ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Ouais bon voila maintenant je suis mort


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Mortelle honte : je n'ai pas acheté d'Ipod Photo malgré le bon de réduction !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2005)

Sion, et ses collines ensoleillées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sion, et tes collines ensoleillées



Yeah!!! Hurra pour la liaison aérienne Sion/Calvi!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Calvicie précoce, voilà ce qui me prive de partenaires pour ce jour d'amoures imposées.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Calvicie précoce, voilà ce qui me prive de partenaires pour ce jour d'amoures imposées.



imposée, la calvitie me l'est aussi.... Mais on fait très bien avec. Et FUCK la saint Valentin ; fête de pingouins!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Ouin j'ai pas d'envies


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Envie de tout pas besoin de toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Envie de tout pas besoin de toi



Toi avec tes charentaises et ton petit beret


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi avec tes charentaises et ton petit beret



et en plus il ne faudrait pas rigoler


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Rigoler n'est pas interdit par les points de suspension.


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Rigoler n'est pas interdit par les points de suspension.



Pension de famille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pension de famille


 Mille feuilles et baba au rhum ; même si ce n'est plus vraiment l'heure du thé


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2005)

famille hemard

jean le fils


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> famille hemard
> 
> jean le fils



Il s'en est fallu de peu, mon fayot secos...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Fils de discussions cruels : pourquoi faut-il que je sois souvent incmpris dans mes questions ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il s'en est fallu de peu, mon fayot secos...



Sequence émotion : je m'effondre en larme aux pieds de mes accusateurs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Fils de discussions cruels : pourquoi faut-il que je sois souvent incmpris dans mes questions ?



Qu'étions-nous avant de devenir accros à ce fil tordu?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sequence émotion : je m'effondre en larme aux pieds de mes accusateurs



Usateurs? ... Non ; faute! USERS


----------



## IceandFire (14 Février 2005)

sers nous une grappa


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Usateurs? ... Non ; faute! USERS



Heure de rentrer !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

'a pa', ou plutôt 'a p'u.


----------



## lumai (14 Février 2005)

p'u de grappa mal aux cheveux le lendemain


----------



## teo (14 Février 2005)

Deux mains qui chantent !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Chante, la vie chante...


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

hante les chateaux et les maisons


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Mais on ne pense qu'à ça : se réincarner en vampires.


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

pire que ça, se réincarner en cuvette de chiotte


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pire que ça, se réincarner en cuvette de chiotte



Hot club de France, au temps de Django


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

gouler d'eau fraiche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Fraiche sera la nuit et j'ai déjà la crève


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Vais me coucher


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2005)

coucher par terre


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> coucher par terre



Terre à terre, cul terreux, ver de terre, terminé !


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Terre à terre, cul terreux, ver de terre, terminé !



Minet, minet, viens manger !


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

angers ville petite


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2005)

Manger du sable


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> angers ville petite



Petite pomme


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

homme des cavernes


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Qu'a Vernes pour être tant célébré ?


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a Vernes pour être tant célébré ?


Les brêles et les dés étaient son moyen d'existence


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les brêles et les dés étaient son moyen d'existence


 en serrant fort


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Fort Alamo


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

Mortifere ! je me suis fais rotir !


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Fort Alamo


 amorçons la descente


----------



## monoeil (14 Février 2005)

der Bar ist sehr flou, d'un coup 

edit : mince moi aussi, de concert  

edit final : hante ma personne le mauvais ½il


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> der Bar ist sehr flou, d'un coup



Coupons cours à tout engorgement : je sors.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> der Bar ist sehr flou, d'un coup



couper net, claque d'un coup, plus de valentine !


----------



## monoeil (14 Février 2005)

sortilège que cela ! ben non pourquoi?


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> sortilège que cela ! ben non pourquoi?


 quoi qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> quoi qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?



ici paris, a vous les studios !


----------



## monoeil (14 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> ici paris, a vous les studios !



os il y a : pantoufle veut sortir


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> os il y a : pantoufle veut sortir



tire plus fort, mince, allez remue toi un peu


----------



## monoeil (14 Février 2005)

peux pas, suis très attaché


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> peux pas, suis très attaché



tache de cambouis sur mon mac tout blanc !


----------



## monoeil (14 Février 2005)

lent du cerveau ; ça fonctionne pas à l'huile ces trucs-là !


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2005)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> lent du cerveau ; ça fonctionne pas à l'huile ces trucs-là !



lavage de cerveau..


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> lavage de cerveau..



Vaut combien ton veau ?


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

vaut cent euro


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vaut cent euro



Rot et dodo ...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Dos d'homme courbé par le fardeau de la journée regagnant lentement ses pénates.


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

Nat King Cole et son piano


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

piano lorte, largo andante brilloso


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> piano lorte, largo andante brilloso[/QUOTE
> 
> O sommet de ma gloire, un jour je serai !


----------



## aricosec (14 Février 2005)

je serai un jour a l'heure


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Heure avancée de l'ennui


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heure avancée de l'ennui



la nuit porte conseils !


----------



## Franswa (14 Février 2005)

hey ça dépend des nuits


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Con Seillères ? Pas vraiment. Il obtient ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hey ça dépend des nuits



Nuit gravement à la Santé mais ne creuse pas de tunnel sous cette prison.


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Con Seillères ? Pas vraiment. Il obtient ce qu'il veut.



Il veut du sang frais, Dracula


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Con Seillères ? Pas vraiment. Il obtient ce qu'il veut.



veux tu, pas de politique ici !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Drac : ouh la grosse néglience des enseignant !

OOps : repolitique  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Nan on en parle encore ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

encore un soir où je risque de me faire tirer les oreilles.
J'ai loupé la St Valentin, je ne louperai pas paques avec ces grandes oreilles et un nappage chocolat.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> encore un soir où je risque de me faire tirer les oreilles.
> J'ai loupé la St Valentin, je ne louperai pas paques avec ces grandes oreilles et un nappage chocolat.



colle la là, sinon ca n'ira pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Pas à pas je vais au lit


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Lisons tout de même les nouvelles avant que le marchant de sable nous alourdisse les paupières


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Erreur Système ennuyeuse


----------



## yoffy (15 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Erreur Système ennuyeuse


Eusèbe,ce saint ascète qui vécut en Syrie non loin d'Antioche au 5ème siècle


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

clef de la porte est tordu... fallait pas forcer


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Pas forcer la dose, surtout pas ! Il reste des traces d'arsenic dans les squelettes !


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

let it be


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> let it be



bete fauve de yoffi !


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> bete fauve de yoffi !



Officiants, consommez la messe noire et que Belzébuth règne!






(je mate des vieux Terence Fisher    )


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Officiants, consommez la messe noire et que Belzébuth règne!



ne pas dire de choses pareils, c'est péché !


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

chez qui on va maintenant ?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> chez qui on va maintenant ?



chez le tenancier du bar !


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Barbenoire le pirate


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Pirate de plate-bande, tel était mon nom au jardin d'enfants !


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Houla la la la la


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> La lame, la vague, quoi.




Vague couac entendu au coin du bois, pas loin de la mare


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Vague couac entendu au coin du bois, pas loin de la mare



Marre de toute cette neige!!!!! Le blanc, c'est très laid


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

aie !!! oh hey l'autre c'est mon épaule...;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Pôle nord... Ou tout comme... Je me les gêle...


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

j'ai le déplaisir de te dire que le ciel s'est couvert :hein:


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Ouverte ou fermée, décidez vous pour la porte !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouverte ou fermée, décidez vous pour la porte !



La porte! Bordel!!!! Tu chauffes dehors ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Quoi quoi mon quoi ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Quoi quoi mon quoi ?



Quoi ! ? Tu veux ma photo ? P**** mais ferme cette lourde, c'est cher le chauffage ! Avec toute cette neige ! Pas vrai ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

Pas vraiment ton jour non ?


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Non, j'ai reçu la facture hier !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Hier est toujours plus proche que demain


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Deux mains valent mieux qu'une !


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

une fois pour toutes : porte fermée, facture préservée !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> une fois pour toutes : porte fermée, facture préservée !



Hervé Villard... Lui il me chauffe pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Pas mal de chanteurs sont tombés en disgrace


----------



## aricosec (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal de chanteurs sont tombés en disgrace


.
grace a ma femme ,j'ai revu la fleuriste que j'aimais
.
vive la st valentin


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

Tiens ! En voilà une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## gKatarn (15 Février 2005)

Hollandaise dessus... je préfère les hollandaises dessous


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Dessous afriolants???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dessous chics ou chocs ?



Chocapics? A c't'heure là???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est l'apéro !!



Rhôôôô pinaise! Je préfère ça... Une bonne Duff?


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

duffy duck et son impeccable diction


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Euphémisme : une sorte d'espèce de pensée polie en dessous de la réalité.



Allité? J'aurais dû le rester pour la journée...


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

Journée dans la lumière neigeuse ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Journée dans la lumière neigeuse ! :love:



Neigeuse ; neigeuse! ... T'vas t'arreter, toi, avec la neige?


----------



## Spyro (15 Février 2005)

n'ai je pas vu écrit "2000 messages" sous ton chapo ?


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

n'ai-je pas dis quelque chose qui fache ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> n'ai-je pas dis quelque chose qui fache ?



Fatche de!!! 2000? Chapeau ; Chapi


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fatche de!!! 2000? Chapeau ; Chapi




Chapi Chapeau Bas, Lumai ! on te fera ta fête jeudi soir !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Soirée de feu ce samedi


----------



## lumai (15 Février 2005)

jeudi soir, j'y compte bien


----------



## Num41 (15 Février 2005)

...bientôt la fin en somme...


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

Num41 a dit:
			
		

> ...bientôt la fin en somme...


homme de peu de foi 
les vacances debutent a peine pour quelques uns d entre nous


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> homme de peu de foi
> les vacances debutent a peine pour quelques uns d entre nous


Nous esperons que vous avez effectué un agreable voyage, en esperant vous revoir très bientot sur nos lignes !


----------



## piro (15 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Nous esperons que vous avez effectué un agreable voyage, en esperant vous revoir très bientot sur nos lignes !


toutes nos lignes sont actuellement occupées


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

pets de nonnes


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> pets de nonnes



Les nones troppo sont de retours, youpi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Les nones troppo sont de retours, youpi !



Pis quoi encore?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Pis quoi encore?



en corse, il fait bon être, plutot que sous la neige !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

neige au sahara : faut bien avoir fumé pour voir ça


----------



## mac-aïoli (15 Février 2005)

ça ou autre chose, on est plus à un délire près


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

raie manta


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

près de toi mon corps est froid, mais parfois il est glacé comme tes pieds...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Piédestal de la gloire sur lequel je ne monterai jamais


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Piédestal de la gloire sur lequel je ne monterai jamais



Mets fins et délicats


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

mais ça tu n'en es pas encore sur et certain


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

_Toasted_


----------



## Franswa (15 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mets fins et délicats


 caca je suis pas assez réveillé pour suivre la cadence


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> caca je suis pas assez réveillé pour suivre la cadence



Déca danse sur le comptoir


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Touareg perdu dans la toundra


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Toundra t'il bien tout ses moutons avant l'hiver rigoureux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Igor eustache se pose encore la question


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Coeur: la caisse tient bon...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

bonne année il est pas encore trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Tartampion et sa femme ne l'ont pas encore fait.


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Fenimore Cooper et Karl May


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Maison du bonheur : j'y étais pas.


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Teppaz, la machine à papa


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Pas tout à fait


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Fais l'amour, pas la guerre


----------



## IceandFire (15 Février 2005)

re bonne année


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

A nez coulant, mouchoir humide


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Mie de pain


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Pain de sucre et favellas


----------



## teo (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pain de sucre et favellas




Avé Lassius ! Rentre à la maison, ta femme t'attend et elle n'est pas contente


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Qu'on tente 'impossible, et le possible deviendra faisable


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on tente 'impossible, et le possible deviendra faisable


sable où tombent les gouttes de sang


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Sanglier, frites et vin rouge, un bon menu pour demain midi.


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

dites moi, vous avez pas fini


----------



## duracel (15 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> dites moi, vous avez pas fini



Ni oui, ni non...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Non rien de rien je ne cederai rien, on ira bien jusqu'à la page trois-cents !


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Non rien de rien je ne cederai rien, on ira bien jusqu'à la page trois-cents !



Sans nous je pense pas


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Pas sûr de rester


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Rester dans le bar, en tous cas pour moi c'est sur... Quant à s'arrêter en gare, on verra


----------



## yoffy (15 Février 2005)

on verra à rester vigilants


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> on verra à rester vigilants



En visant les trois cents, le TGV prendra le vent ...   :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> En visant les trois cents, le TGV prendra le vent ...   :mouais:



Levant l'étendard de l'écriture automatique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> En visant les trois cents, le TGV prendra le vent ...   :mouais:



Le ventre bien rempli ; je reviens déblatérer


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Levant l'étendard de l'écriture automatique


 que de deraillement dans ce train


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Levant l'étendard de l'écriture automatique



Ma tique m'a piqué...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> que de deraillement dans ce train



Danse ; train fou, embalé, affolé


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

affolé, le train tourne en rond


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> affolé, le train tourne en rond



Ronron quotidien, en quelque sorte...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Sortir un vieux sujet ça craint mais flooder apparament on va pouvoir continuer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sortir un vieux sujet ça craint mais flooder apparament on va pouvoir continuer



Nuée de sauterelles sur ce thread


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sortir un vieux sujet ça craint mais flooder apparament on va pouvoir continuer



continuer à éternellement rouler à bord du train fantôme des damnés de MacG


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> continuer à éternellement rouler à bord du train fantôme des damnés de MacG



Mac généreux avec ses poules... Ca s'est jamais vu


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Vu la température je vais pas tarder à disparaître sous la couette


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2005)

couette toute déplumée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> couette toute déplumée



Mémé n'est plus sous la couette? C'est qu'elle est froide!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Oie de campagne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

Pagne en Tiger


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Ti' guère causant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Ti' guère causant !



osant en dire plus ; je pourrai me lancer dans une logorrhée sans fin... Mais ce serait rompre le fil ; vu le temps que ça prendrait... Donc ; je me tais.


----------



## Dedalus (15 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> osant en dire plus ; je pourrai me lancer dans une logorrhée sans fin... Mais ce serait rompre le fil ; vu le temps que ça prendrait... Donc ; je me tais.



Je mettais mes mains sur ses hanches


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Anchois et olives sont bannis de mes Pizzas.


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Izarra ! c'est à ce cri qu'à Roncevaux le Basque attaqua Charlemagne


----------



## Franswa (16 Février 2005)

magne toi le fion !!! On y va !!!!!


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> magne toi le fion !!! On y va !!!!!



Va t'acheter un nouveau slip.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Hippolyte quel beau prénom


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Prénom, Nom, mais écrivez donc en lettres capitales... sinon on arrive pas à lire


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

lire un formulaire chiffoné


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> lire un formulaire chiffoné



nez rougis par le froid


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nez rougis par le froid



Roi de Syldavie ou roi de Bordurie ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Roi de Syldavie ou roi de Bordurie ?



riz au lait avec un soupçon de cannelle


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

cannelle et orange dans mon thé du matin


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

matin, quel journal ! (avis aux lecteurs de Pilote)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> matin, quel journal ! (avis aux lecteurs de Pilote)



allez voir ailleurs si j'y suis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> allez voir ailleurs si j'y suis



J'y suis bien, moi... Mais je t'y ai pas vu...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

vulcanologue comme ArounTazieff


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> vulcanologue comme ArounTazieff



Effectivement ; on saute du phoque à l'âne...


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement ; on saute du phoque à l'âne...



Anne, ma chère Anne...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Anne Onyme, qui m'a céans boulé rouge ?


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Anne Onyme, qui m'a céans boulé rouge ?



"rouge, comme les joues d'un enfant quand il a trop joué...."


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "rouge, comme les joues d'un enfant quand il a trop joué...."




L'âtre aux jouets.... bizarre de foutre des jouets dans une cheminée, c'est salissant... enfin, fait c'qui veut le mec... c'est ses gosses qui vont être propre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

propriété c'est le vol.


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> propriété c'est le vol.



Vol-au-vent aux champignons vénéneux


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Vol-au-vent aux champignons vénéneux



Le noeud de jambe de chien plutôt balèze à faire !


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Le noeud de jambe de chien plutôt balèze à faire !



Fer forgé...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Forgé dans de l'acier trempé


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

Pétition à répétition


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Petition pour la libération d'Abel Chemoul


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Petition pour la libération d'Abel Chemoul



Moulage en silicone


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Moulage en silicone



silicone valley.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Vallée de larmes


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Vallée de larmes


L'armada a mis l'arme à gauche


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Gaucher contrarié


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Gaucher contrarié



Rare y est la pluie (dans le désert)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Oui au monde


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Mondaine et hautaine, la duchesse faisait secher ses chaussettes


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mondaine et hautaine, la duchesse faisait secher ses chaussettes


Ossétie, terre de tous les dangers


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ossétie, terre de tous les dangers




J'ai perdu la boule...


----------



## Num41 (16 Février 2005)

...bouledogue en goguette...


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2005)

Go get me some beer, Dude !


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

du déclin de la société des brasseurs


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Des brasseurs on en a toujours besoin !


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

besoin de soleil... d'un soleil qui chauffe doucement, qui mord aussi des fois, pas de ce soleil qui ne fait que donner un peu de lumière...


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> besoin de soleil... d'un soleil qui chauffe doucement, qui mord aussi des fois, pas de ce soleil qui ne fait que donner un peu de lumière...



Mi-hère mi-bête, il s'en fut sous les grésils d'un printemps en retard


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

retardée par le vent cinglant je dus attendre le prochain bus


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Bus mémoire saturé : il ne fait pas bon surfer sur le web et télécharger ses photos sous Windows sans s'énerver


----------



## lumai (16 Février 2005)

sénerver après une machine, voilà quelque chose de vain !


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

Devin ou magicien, vous entrez sur les Marches de l'Est, prenez garde à l'¼il


----------



## mac-aïoli (16 Février 2005)

L'oeil de Moscou?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> L'oeil de Moscou?



Mots secouent l'âme


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Mots secouent l'âme




Où l'âme s'arrête, je m'arrête. Le reste n'est que peur._ [mais où vais-je donc trouver tout ça ? ]_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Où l'âme s'arrête, je m'arrête. Le reste n'est que peur._ [mais où vais-je donc trouver tout ça ? ]_



Peu regardent dans cette direction là


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Peu regardent dans cette direction là




On l'arrête pas la panthère... elle court toujours plus vite


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On l'arrête pas la panthère... elle court toujours plus vite



Vite dit  Elle musarde plutôt en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Môman Pôpa la bonne et moi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Moi je t'aime


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi je t'aime



Moi je t'aimais mais tu m'as quitté un soir de mai...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Mêlons nostalgie et regrets...


----------



## mado (16 Février 2005)

regrets éternels ?


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> regrets éternels ?



Terne, elle l'etait trop, je l'ai quitte pour ca !


----------



## Num41 (16 Février 2005)

...pour sa belle paire de ### , je l'ai gardée...


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

Num41 a dit:
			
		

> ...pour sa belle paire de ### , je l'ai gardée...



Des sous-entendu comme ca, c'est très moyen !


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Des sous-entendu comme ca, c'est très moyen !



moyen, dans tes dents...


----------



## aricosec (16 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> moyen, dans tes dents...


dents blanches haleine fraiche


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> dents blanches haleine fraiche




'aleines fraîches à la tonne, thon au kilo, huitre à l'unité...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Unité de soutient aux victimes


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Unité de soutient aux victimes


le times n'est pas sorti aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Huis clos pour le futur procès de Jean-luc Lahaye ?


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Huis clos pour le futur procès de Jean-luc Lahaye ?



La haie d'honneur !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> La haie d'honneur !




honneur? non arnaque


----------



## teo (16 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> honneur? non arnaque




Aqueduc ? Non, pipe-line


----------



## PommeQ (16 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Aqueduc ? Non, pipe-line



ligne des 300 en ligne de mire ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ligne des 300 en ligne de mire ...



mirettes en folie  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (16 Février 2005)

Lisez les petites lignes s'il vous plaît !


----------



## madlen (16 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Lisez les petites lignes s'il vous plaît !



es-tu analphabète ou aveugle?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Glue sur le bord


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Glue sur le bord



bordée de matelots


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Lot de poupées


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2005)

Poupée gonflable


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Poupée gonflable



ablettes de nos rivières


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2005)

Rivière pourpre


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Rivière pourpre



pour prier, il faut croire


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Février 2005)

croire en son étoile


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2005)

étoileuuu des neigeuuuuuuuh


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> étoileuuu des neigeuuuuuuuh



E, 5e lettre de l'alphabet.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2005)

Abétissant ce topic


----------



## duracel (16 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Abétissant ce topic



pic et pic et colegram


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Colle et grammage sont les secrets de la réussitte d'un montage manuel de mise en page.


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Colle et grammage sont les secrets de la réussitte d'un montage manuel de mise en page.


Ajax et là ce roi qui s'avance, roi qui s'avance, c'est Aga, Aga, Agamemnon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Non à la mort


----------



## yoffy (16 Février 2005)

mortadelle au petit déjeuner pour tous


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Ou un peu de Parmesan ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

Parme sans ma douce, c'est comme Venise sans St Marc


----------



## yoffy (16 Février 2005)

Marquise,descendez donc dans la rigole qu'on se gondole...ou l'inverse


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Marquise,descendez donc dans la rigole qu'on se gondole...ou l'inverse



verser dans la gauloiserie


----------



## yoffy (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> verser dans la gauloiserie


la gauloise rie et Pie VII aussi


----------



## Dedalus (16 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> verser dans la gauloiserie


L'Oise se rit des prétentieux canaux vaseux


----------



## yoffy (17 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> L'Oise se rit des prétentieux canaux vaseux


vaseuse , c'est sûr , est la vase de Soisson


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> vaseuse , c'est sûr , est la vase de Soisson



Soit son cerveau est atteint soit il se fout de nous !


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Soit son cerveau est atteint soit il se fout de nous !



Fou de nouilles, vous croyez ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Et je pense également que c'est l'heure


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

L'heure du café, avant de se mettre à bosser


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> L'heure du café, avant de se mettre à bosser



c'est beau un travailleur au travail !!!


----------



## Vladrow (17 Février 2005)

Ailleurs, au travail. Ici, en vacances.


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2005)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Ailleurs, au travail. Ici, en vacances.



En se lamentant ici le bras en echarpe ...


----------



## teo (17 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> En se lamentant ici le bras en echarpe ...



Harpi ou Harpo il faut maintenant choisir, n'est-ce pas Catherine ?


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Harpi ou Harpo il faut maintenant choisir, n'est-ce pas Catherine ?



Les Latrines sont fermées, passez votre chemin !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

Chemin de croix ce topic


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Chemin de croix ce topic



Pic et pic et colé gramme, boure et boure et ratatam...


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2005)

Piquant ce chili!!! mais c'est comme ça que je préfère la bouffe tex-mex :love:


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pic et pic et colé gramme, boure et boure et ratatam...



Ta tambouille sent diablement bon...


----------



## aricosec (17 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Ta tambouille sent diablement bon...


.
bonbon ,caramel ,esquimau, chocolat


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> bonbon ,caramel ,esquimau, chocolat



cola-coca, orangina, martini, punch, biere...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Bière euphémisme pour quatre planches et quelques clous.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bière euphémisme pour quatre planches et quelques clous.



Ou du vin


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Février 2005)

vingt deux, v'là les condés


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

Cons des forums


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Cons des forums



Homme fort des forums...


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Homme fort des forums...


Rhum Yo Ho Ho
et une bouteille de rhum !


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2005)

Rhum 1/3
Malibu 1/3
Jus d'ananas 1/3
Un trait de lait

et voilà de la pinacolada


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2005)

Lada, c'est pas une marque de voitures ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Responsable de soi


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Responsable de soi



Swann dit en passant


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2005)

En passant devant la vitrine de la pâtisserie, j'en eut la bave aux lèvres...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En passant devant la vitrine de la pâtisserie, j'en eut la bave aux lèvres...



Les vrillées grimpent sur la façade


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2005)

Ca dépend, ça dépasse ! :mouais:


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend, ça dépasse ! :mouais:



Passe ton chemin !


----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Février 2005)

Chemins qui mènent à Rome


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

inconnu(e) a dit:
			
		

> Chemins qui mènent à Rome



rhum pour les crèpes


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> rhum pour les crèpes



Creper le chignon !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Creper le chignon !



gnon sur le pif


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gnon sur le pif



Mon pifometre ne fonctionne plus à cause de toi maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mon pifometre ne fonctionne plus à cause de toi maintenant !



maintenant, ton pif est tout rouge


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, ton pif est tout rouge



Rouge parce que j'apprécie le vin jaune...


----------



## duracel (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Rouge parce que j'apprécie le vin jaune...



Jaune cocu, ah la belle couleur.


----------



## inconnu(e) (17 Février 2005)

Couleur arc-en-ciel


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ciel dégagé. Plafond libre, infini. Décollage immédiat.


_attention faut suivre_
La gym. est diamétralement opposée à mes principes et pratiques.


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _attention faut suivre_
> La gym. est diamétralement opposée à mes principes et pratiques.



La pratique de Nephou du TGV est remarquable !


----------



## Nephou (17 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> La pratique de Nephou du TGV est remarquable !


merci :rose:
marc a blessé son amour propre en se laissant salir


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> merci :rose:
> marc a blessé son amour propre en se laissant salir



Lire ne nuit pas à la santé ...


----------



## duracel (17 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Lire ne nuit pas à la santé ...



Sans thé, il n'y a pas de café...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Qu'a fait l'accusé pour mériter tant de haine ?


----------



## duracel (17 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Qu'a fait l'accusé pour mériter tant de haine ?



Eh, ne me regarde pas comme ça, ou je te bouffe.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Ouf je suis en vie


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ouf je suis en vie



Suis en vigoureusement le mode d'emploi, disait le marchand de Viagra


----------



## yoffy (17 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Suis en vigoureusement le mode d'emploi, disait le marchand de Viagra


Viagra interdit ? ok docteur


----------



## madlen (17 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Viagra interdit ? ok docteur



eurasienne ou parisienne?


----------



## PommeQ (17 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> eurasienne ou parisienne?



Sienne est mienne


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Sienne est mienne



Iena, Leipzig, Waterloo, ça craint


----------



## yoffy (17 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Sienne est mienne


mi-hyène,mi-chacal,à pas feutrés,à l'heure où les bêtes vont boire


----------



## yoffy (17 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Iena, Leipzig, Waterloo, ça craint


ça craint et ça sent un peu le grillé


----------



## madlen (17 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> ça craint et ça sent un peu le grillé



yeti sur le barbecue???


----------



## mado (17 Février 2005)

cul et chemise


----------



## macmarco (17 Février 2005)

Che mise chinquante euros chur le rouche !


----------



## Dedalus (17 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Che mise chinquante euros chur le rouche !


Roux cherche partenaire, hormones en rapport...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2005)

Porc je suis


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Porc je suis



jésuite tu l'es un peu ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> jésuite tu l'es un peu ....



un peu plus et ça ira


----------



## boodou (18 Février 2005)

rat des villes ou rat des champs ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> rat des villes ou rat des champs ?



champagne pour tout le monde !


----------



## duracel (18 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> champagne pour tout le monde !



Le monde est à moi.


----------



## toys (18 Février 2005)

moi d abort les autres on verra


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Ras le bol des spammers


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ras le bol des spammers



amère il nous rende la vie tout les matin...


----------



## aricosec (18 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> amère il nous rende la vie tout les matin...


.
matin de ce jour ou tu m'a quitté, pour le vendeur de machine a laver


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2005)

Ave membres du forum, morituri te salutant


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ave membres du forum, morituri te salutant



Tant qu'il y aura des hommes....


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il y aura des hommes....



omnibus ne sortira pas de la route...


----------



## toys (18 Février 2005)

routinne habituelle quoi....


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> routinne habituelle quoi....



Elle coiffe bien mon crâne sans cheveu...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Voeux de la nouvelle année


----------



## duracel (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Voeux de la nouvelle année



nez cassé


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> nez cassé



Cassé?! change de pile


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Cassé?! change de pile



Piloter ma grue portative est un vrai plaisir


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2005)

Sir Yes Sir !!


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Sir Yes Sir !!



soeur?! elle est comment ta soeur...  :rose:


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2005)

Ce renseignement est confidentiel !


----------



## mado (18 Février 2005)

ciel ! ..vous connaissez la suite


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ciel ! ..vous connaissez la suite


La suie te recouvre quand tu éternues dans la cheminée


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> La suie te recouvre quand tu éternues dans la cheminée



cheminée avec un feu de joie


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)

feu de joie de la St Jean


----------



## Nephou (18 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> feu de joie de la St Jean


La singeant il la couvrit de ridicule !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Riz ! Dit, cultivant son lopin de terre, le paysan auquel la femme demandait ce qu'il voulait comme pique-nique.


----------



## lumai (18 Février 2005)

pique nique interrompu par la nuée de moustiques


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Que je t'aime


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Que je t'aime



le theme du livre c'est l'amour !


----------



## madlen (18 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le theme du livre c'est l'amour !



mourant Romeo la trouva désirable...


----------



## yoffy (18 Février 2005)

Daisy , râble de lapin ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Soir de pluie


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Soir de pluie



depuis longtemps je ne me suis pas levé de bonne heure


----------



## PommeQ (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> depuis longtemps je ne me suis pas levé de bonne heure



Heure ou j'arrive !!! Bonsoir à tous


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Heure ou j'arrive !!! Bonsoir à tous



tous ensemble, tous ensemble hé hé !


----------



## Grug (18 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tous ensemble, tous ensemble hé hé !


edredons, traversins, oreillers, matelas et couettes


----------



## duracel (18 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> edredons, traversins, oreillers, matelas et couettes



Couettes blondes, j'adoooOOOooore.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Or de ma vie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

vitrines du luxe et de la futilité


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> vitrines du luxe et de la futilité



tilté !! mince j'ai perdu ma partie !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Tihange et sa centrale


----------



## yoffy (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tihange et sa centrale


Ah ! le rapide


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Février 2005)

debout les damnés de la terre!
debout les forçats de la faim!


----------



## Applecherry (18 Février 2005)

Fin?, qui parle de finir une discussion comme ca?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

ça s'en va et ça revient


----------



## yoffy (18 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ça s'en va et ça revient


viens poupoule...poésie chantée du siècle dernier


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Nier l'évidence


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nier l'évidence



Les vies dansent devant mes yeux, mais laquelle est donc la mienne ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Ne pas te focaliser sur cette question, laisse tomber le masque avant que celui-ci ne fassent plus qu'un avec toi et te masque la vie.


----------



## teo (18 Février 2005)

Vie vécue par procuration n'est pas mienne, le masque est tombé il y a quelques temps déjà


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

J'aime voir les gens heureux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2005)

Heureux qui comme Unix


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Février 2005)

Patrooon... à bouarre !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Heureux qui comme Unix



Unix ou Linux ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Nu x ou Porno ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nu x ou Porno ?



Demandez à supermoquette, y d'vrait savoir trancher


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Demandez à supermoquette, y d'vrait savoir trancher



*petit rappel:* 



			
				aricosec a dit:
			
		

> (10/12/2003) le train se reposant en gare,nous avons touché un TGV pour notre flood journalier,je rappelle la regle pour les nouveaux arrivants,prendre le dernier mot de la phrase du posteur precedent et en faire une autre,donc je commence
> .
> le nouveau train va vraiment trés VITE


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nu x ou Porno ?


Porno star d'un jour ou placidité et lividité se nourriront d'un seul et unique orgasme illusoire pourvu que l'ivresse et la nuit nous permettent d'échapper à l'ennui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Porno star d'un jour ou placidité et lividité se nourriront d'un seul et unique orgasme illusoire pourvu que l'ivresse et la nuit nous permettent d'échapper à l'ennui



nuit où les chats sont gris


----------



## duracel (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nuit où les chats sont gris



Grizzly, Groaaaarrrrr


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

gris le jour où vinrent en moi s'enraciner ces tristes pensées empruntes d'une utopique réalité


----------



## madlen (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> gris le jour où vinrent en moi s'enraciner ces tristes pensées empruntes d'une utopique réalité



litée de chacal en rrute...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> litée de chacal en rrute...



Ute, oh Ute , chère amie que j'eus en mon enfance, passée en Germanie entre teutons et autres vils barbares


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Responsable de soi


----------



## IceandFire (19 Février 2005)

soit le pape du pop  :hello:


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> soit le pape du pop  :hello:



La paupérisation des idées de cette rame est en cours de redressement !


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Février 2005)

redressement fiscal :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

fils calfeutré dans ta couette, debout, c'est l'heure !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Heure de dormir


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Heure de dormir



Mir n'existe plus, enfin ca depend de quel mir on parle !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Le bon vieux temps


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

température froide


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Froide comme la glace


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Froide comme la glace



Ass in your.... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ass in your.... :hein:



ourson en peluche


----------



## teo (19 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ourson en peluche




En peluche de ça, faut prévoir le reste


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> En peluche de ça, faut prévoir le reste


 reste à y penser


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Février 2005)

penser à autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Chose faite : j'ai attein mon objectif de nombre de posts, je ne squaterai donc plus le TGV de manière si éhontée


----------



## teo (19 Février 2005)

Et on t'aimait bien, tu repasses quand tu veux !


----------



## mac-aïoli (19 Février 2005)

Veux tu rester ici que je ne sois pas seul?


----------



## lumai (19 Février 2005)

seul ce serait dommage que tu le sois !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2005)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Veux tu rester ici que je ne sois pas seul?



Celui qui sait rester sait où il faut regarder pour enfin voir



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> seul ce serait dommage que tu le sois !



Soit ce qui tu veux et pas qui ils veulent que tu sois


----------



## teo (19 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Soit ce qui tu veux et pas qui ils veulent que tu sois




Soierie pour soirées télévisées


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Février 2005)

visez moi ça!!


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> visez moi ça!!



"ça c'est valable pour tout le monde. Ici, on ne dit pas "Oui", on dit "Oui Bernard". Tu comprends ? Je veux toujours "Oui" avec l'allocution "Bernard" derrière. C'est inséparable. C'est comme Stone et Charden. Tu comprends ? Tu ne dis pas : "Tiens, bonjour Stone !". Non ! Tu dis "Bonjours Stone et Charden".


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Char dangereux, étudiant malheureux


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Char dangereux, étudiant malheureux



Euh là, Qu'est-ce que vous regardez ? J'ai une queue de dragon au cul ? Non ! Alors retour assiette !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Te revoir est un plaisir


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Te revoir est un plaisir



Plaisir dure ce que dure le temps d'un soupir


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Plaisir dure ce que dure le temps d'un soupir



pire encore est la morsure du serpent à plume


----------



## duracel (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> pire encore est la morsure du serpent à plume



plume et glaive, lequel est le plus fort?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> plume et glaive, lequel est le plus fort?



Forte comme l'eau et le yin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Forte comme l'eau et le yin



yin ou yang, peuchère, mazette, vous savez tout ça c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Beau nez rouge pour symboliser l'etat de mes facultés mentales actuelles


----------



## duracel (19 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Beau nez rouge pour symboliser l'etat de mes facultés mentales actuelles



elle est si belle.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> elle est si belle.



si belle si belle, ah je ris de me voir si belle en ce miroir


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> si belle si belle, ah je ris de me voir si belle en ce miroir



oie, reviens ici que je te prenne le foie    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2005)

Foi en Dieu


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Foi en Dieu


Dieu, bon sang, oh mon dieu, dans quel étagère ais-je encore mis mon foie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Oie de campagne


----------



## Jeffouille (20 Février 2005)

Campagnol


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Février 2005)

OLD nick, what a fucking goOd whisckey to damage my poor brain, I drinnkêêd some last n?ght at  the bar of the coin de la rue...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2005)

rue de la Paix, c'est cher   
surtout s'il y a un hôtel


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2005)

Hotel 4 étoiles


----------



## aricosec (20 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hotel 4 étoiles


.
etoile dans le ciel,c'est qu'il fait nuit


----------



## teo (20 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> etoile dans le ciel,c'est qu'il fait nuit




Ciel ! c'est qu'il fait nuit aussi dans le c½ur des anges !


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

angelots rondouillets jouant de leurs arcs


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

art qui disparait


----------



## Num41 (20 Février 2005)

dsparait sous un train


----------



## lumai (20 Février 2005)

train qui avance, toujours !


----------



## PommeQ (20 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> train qui avance, toujours !



Journalistes enlevés aux quatre coins du monde, on passe à vous ...


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

Num41 a dit:
			
		

> dsparait sous un train



On s'est perdu chérie ? :love: :love:


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Journalistes enlevés aux quatre coins du monde, on passe à vous ...


 vous aussi, vous allez voir bob l'éponge ?


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

Pongiste est un noble métier !


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

éthiologue aussi


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> éthiologue aussi



sissi imperatrice !


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> sissi imperatrice !



 :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

Nom d'une pipe, soukez ferme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Mais arrête mon dieu


----------



## Anonyme. (20 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mais arrête mon dieu



Oui ! Qu'on en termine !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Mine de rien t'es anonyme


----------



## Dedalus (20 Février 2005)

Nimeño II et sa statue


----------



## xanadu (20 Février 2005)

Statue de la Liberté toujours s'élèvera pour ceux qui préfereraient être libres ou mourir


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

de rire


----------



## PommeQ (20 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> de rire



recommencons encore 17 pages et le graal des 300 sera notre ...


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> recommencons encore 17 pages et le graal des 300 sera notre ...


 autrement quoi de neuf ?


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> autrement quoi de neuf ?



deux noeuds faits à la main peuvent se defaire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Faire sa valise


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> deux noeuds faits à la main peuvent se defaire



Des fers aux pieds mais déjà dans ses yeux elle était à mille lieux


----------



## pixelemon (20 Février 2005)

en carton


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> en carton



on ne sait pas où on va


----------



## teo (20 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on ne sait pas où on va




On ne sait pas où on va, mais en tout cas on y va

_[C'était dans une chanson de Kermitt la Grenouille que j'adorais quand j'étais petiot]_


----------



## mac-aïoli (20 Février 2005)

on y va, on y va, c'est pas la peine de pousser


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On ne sait pas où on va, mais en tout cas on y va
> 
> _[C'était dans une chanson de Kermitt la Grenouille que j'adorais quand j'étais petiot]_



vade retro satanas


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2005)

n'assénez pas trop de conneries ici


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> n'assénez pas trop de conneries ici



Ici paris, à vous les studios !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Os de chien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Os de chien



hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> hein ?



Un bon tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un bon tiens vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras


au ras du pont , ils ont les deux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> au ras du pont , ils ont les deux



Laide comme un poux borgne


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

Börg ne joue plus au tennis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Börg ne joue plus au tennis



... Stresse de l'apprendre


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

A prendre ou à lècher


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

la prendre par coeur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> la prendre par coeur



Coeur croisé de Playtex...


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2005)

tex averry


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> tex averry


rira bien qui rira le dernier


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> rira bien qui rira le dernier



Dernier obstacle avant l'envol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Dernier obstacle avant l'envol



Volare ; oh oh. Cantare Oh oh oh oh ...


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Volare ; oh oh. Cantare Oh oh oh oh ...


oh oh ..Nel blu dipinto di blu, felice di stare lassu'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> oh oh ..Nel blu dipinto di blu, felice di stare lassu'



Là, soudain, j'en reste sans voix...


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

voir même sans corde vocal


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> voir même sans corde vocal


vos cales y sont ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> vos cales y sont ?



Calissons d'Aix... Le Dysneyland Provençal des Parisiens


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

Parisiens en bas du classement


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Parisiens en bas du classement



Manquer des buts est leur specialite !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Manquer des buts est leur specialite !



Té! J'allais le dire...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Té! J'allais le dire...



dire ne le suffit pas, faut degainer plus vite que son ombre !


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

irrésistiblement drôle

(mouais, je m'appelle pas lucky luke..)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> dire ne le suffit pas, faut degainer plus vite que son ombre !



Hombre! Que velocidad!


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hombre! Que velocidad!



Le cid a ete ecrit par qui deja ?


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hombre! Que velocidad!


 Dada, pour un dada TGV2 c'est un dada pour certains


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Février 2005)

certains l'aiment chaud


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> certains l'aiment chaud



chauffé à blanc


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Février 2005)

Blanc de Blanc sec


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> chauffé à blanc



Blanc blanc blanc, le Goëlan (Amon. Marcel)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Blanc de Blanc sec



c'est caguant, de se faire doubler aussi souvent


----------



## xanadu (20 Février 2005)

souvent Le chemin du devoir est toujours proche, mais l'homme le cherche loin de lui.


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2005)

loin de lui, la nuit avance et de son noir manteau recouvre tout


----------



## xanadu (20 Février 2005)

Tout  homme nait bien dans l'égalité, mais il n'y saurait demeurer


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

réalité imparable


----------



## xanadu (20 Février 2005)

Rable de lièvre à la crème ce soir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Rable de lièvre à la crème ce soir



Aime, ce soir ... déchante au matin...


----------



## Franswa (20 Février 2005)

tintin au tibet


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Février 2005)

betterave à sucre


----------



## yoffy (20 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tintin au tibet


bête de scène ce yéti


----------



## mado (20 Février 2005)

ti punch ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

ponche toi pas trop, tu vas tomber


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Février 2005)

ton béret est de travers


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> ton béret est de travers



Rat vert? ... ben mon chaton! ...


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

tonton a tondu ton tonton


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Février 2005)

tonds ton chien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tonton a tondu ton tonton



Tonton n'était pas résistant, alors CQFD...


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

fédération française


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

CQFD ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Février 2005)

quoique la différence soit subtile


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Le jour est levé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Le jour est levé



vérifier les affirmations


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vérifier les affirmations



On se couche... Allez ; bonne nuit à tous (je sais ; pas le bon thread   )


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

edward aux mains d'argent


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Gens de la rue


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Gens de la rue



Là, ruez donc dans les brancards, vieux chevaux de labour !


----------



## aricosec (21 Février 2005)

labour,labour,labour là ,mais pas trop :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (21 Février 2005)

Trop crevé ce matin


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Trop crevé ce matin



Ma timballe est vide, tavernier !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ma timballe est vide, tavernier !!!!



Tavernier à la barbe fleurie et à l'odeur de houblon


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

blonde, brune ou rousse ?


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> blonde, brune ou rousse ?



L'housse de mon ibook !


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> L'housse de mon ibook !



Monique bouquine ... chut ...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Monique bouquine ... chut ...



ut mineur


----------



## Applecherry (21 Février 2005)

j'eût été très heureux de vous rencontrer si seulement vous n'aviez pas un PC...


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

C'est que des dyslexiques ici


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est que des dyslexiques ici



ici ou ailleurs c'est pareil


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Il pense comme cela


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Il pense comme cela



Cela dit, je remarque que certains ne suivent pas les regles du jeu   ...


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

ce lacet est défait


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, je remarque que certains ne suivent pas les regles du jeu   ...


 je viens de me faire griller :rose:


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me faire griller :rose:



ye pas grave, c'est fait en toute amitié


----------



## Franswa (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ye pas grave, c'est fait en toute amitié


 yéyéyeaaahhh ça c'est cool


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Cool, c'est à mon tour de e faire grillé !


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Cool, c'est à mon tour de e faire grillé !



He bien, l'aprés midi commence tres fort ...


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

fort le café please !


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> fort le café please !



Lise, ma chère Lise il faut que je t'écrive (non, pas Elise, Lisou quoi !)


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Lise, ma chère Lise il faut que je t'écrive (non, pas Elise, Lisou quoi !)



Quoi que tu dises, moi, je la connais Elise ...  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Lise, ma chère Lise il faut que je t'écrive (non, pas Elise, Lisou quoi !)



écris, veux-tu  à Lise, elle sera ravie !


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> écris, veux-tu  à Lise, elle sera ravie !



Vite vite dendrimére ... c meme plus marrant


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Vite vite dendrimére ... c meme plus marrant



un plumart en soie, c'est top !


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

Top of the Pops, ça vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

chose promise, chose due


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> chose promise, chose due



Du fait du nombre limité d'intervenants sur ce thread, merci a vous tous de nous faire avancer de page en page ...


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

Age en page, ça rentre dans un tableau Excel ?


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Age en page, ça rentre dans un tableau Excel ?


Cellophane ou papier cristal, quelle est la meilleure protection pour un livre ?


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Cellophane ou papier cristal, quelle est la meilleure protection pour un livre ?



Ivre, tu n'as plus de protection !


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ivre, tu n'as plus de protection !



protection rapprochée.   :love:


----------



## aricosec (21 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> protection rapprochée. :love:


.
rapprochez vous de moi ma mie ,j'y mettrai le petit doigt


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> protection rapprochée.   :love:



Rat poché, diner à gerber !!!


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> rapprochez vous de moi ma mie ,j'y mettrai le petit doigt



Dois je vous voir tous rigoler, apres m'etre fait devancer ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Rat poché, diner à gerber !!!



bergère à marier


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Dois je vous voir tous rigoler, apres m'etre fait devancer ...



.
devancer par la bergère à marier ?


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

Marie et Pierre Curie


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Marie et Pierre Curie



curie au poulet


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> curie au poulet



Les poules ont des dents, c'est sure ça ????


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Ah il est l'heure


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Ah il est l'heure


L'heure du minimalisme est arrivée


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

rivée à mon siège


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

Mon siège n'est pas le plus confortable... c'est une bête chaise...


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

chaise à bascule


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Bas cul de fosse


----------



## lumai (21 Février 2005)

ce sont les rayons du soleil qui réchauffe la pièce, pendant que quelques nuages filent dans le vent


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> ce sont les rayons du soleil qui réchauffe la pièce, pendant que quelques nuages filent dans le vent



Ventre affamé n'a point d'oreilles ...


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ventre affamé n'a point d'oreilles ...



Raye ma voiture et je te bouffe le nez.


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ventre affamé n'a point d'oreilles ...



Raye ma voiture et je te bouffe le nez.


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Raye ma voiture et je te bouffe le nez.



Fais le nectar, dit le bourdon à l'abeille


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Fais le nectar, dit le bourdon à l'abeille



L'abeille coule ! attention !


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> L'abeille coule ! attention !




Attentionné, c'est ce qu'il faut être quand on ouvre un commerce...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Commerce avec le démon


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

démon de minuit, il m'entraine jusqu'à la folie


----------



## teo (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> démon de minuit, il m'entraine jusqu'à la folie





A la folle il répondit: reste-là j'appelle les pompiers


----------



## Dedalus (21 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A la folle il répondit: reste-là j'appelle les pompiers



Les pompes hiératiques des derniers Habsbourg au château de Schoenbrunn


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Les pompes hiératiques des derniers Habsbourg au château de Schoenbrunn



Une phrase comme celle-ci, c'est une déclaration de guerre ...
:king:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Erreur de jugement


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Erreur de jugement



Le juge ment, l'avocat pourri, on est mal barré pour ce procès


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

C'est le parquet qui en décidera


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

quittent le navire


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> quittent le navire



vire tes pates de ma femme.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2005)

Femme à barbe


----------



## duracel (21 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Femme à barbe



Barbe bleue.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2005)

Bleu outremer


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

et mer... credi (spécial dédicace au Mask  )


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

redis ça pour voir ?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

voiron c'est dans l'isère


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> voiron c'est dans l'isère



ère quaternaire


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

néron chantait la prise de troie pendant que Rome brulait


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> néron chantait la prise de troie pendant que Rome brulait



lait sur le feu


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2005)

Lait caillé


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

feu de paille


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> lait sur le feu


 Feu de dieu


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Feu de dieu



dieu ni maître


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

maître de soi et c'est déjà bien


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> maître de soi et c'est déjà bien


 bien mal acquis ne profite jamais


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> bien mal acquis ne profite jamais



mais que de bêtises fait-il


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

est-il rouge ou vert ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> est-il rouge ou vert ?



vertige du violet chez macelene


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

laine vierge


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

vierge turgescente


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

sentiments partagés


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sentimentq partagés



Dites bonne nuit, je vais me coucher et j'en profite pour vous saluer  

ZUT


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Partagez la musique de votre ordinateur... avec votre ipod.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Pot de chambre


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Dites bonne nuit, je vais me coucher et j'en profite pour vous saluer
> 
> ZUT



huées assourdissantes


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

chambre a gaz (prout)


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

has been tout cela


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> has been tout cela



cela ouatte (lalala de toutes les matières...)


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Février 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> cela ouatte (lalala de toutes les matières...)



ouate de cellulose !


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

osez l'impossible, soyez réaliste (ou bien le contraire)


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> osez l'impossible, soyez réaliste (ou bien le contraire)


 traire les vaches


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Va chier... bon pas tres classe, mais je suis un nioube dans ce thread ( on m'a conseillé d'y faire un tour alors me voilà )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Va chier... bon pas tres classe, mais je suis un nioube dans ce thread ( on m'a conseillé d'y faire un tour alors me voilà )



voilà la catastrophe


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Ta strophe me laisse sans voix


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ta strophe me laisse sans voix



vois-tu comme il est sensible  :rateau:


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ta strophe me laisse sans voix


 voie de la raison, salade de saison.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

Zont peur de rien ces zigues


----------



## Grug (21 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Zont peur de rien ces zigues


 zig zig spoutniks


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Février 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> long et noir


 noir comme des bas qui longent et habillent ces magnifiques jambes.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Février 2005)

J'en besognerais bien une ou deux


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Février 2005)

de quoi te meles tu, non mais, malotru !!!


----------



## kleindoeil (22 Février 2005)

truquez pas le jeu du TGV


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2005)

kleindoeil a dit:
			
		

> truquez pas le jeu du TGV



VTT...


----------



## steinway (22 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> VTT...



t es pas kap


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Appel d'urgence


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Appel d'urgence



jansénistes contre quiétistes


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

histoire à dormir debout


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> histoire à dormir debout


Deux boutons de rose que je lui refusai...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Deux boutons de rose que je lui refusai...


fusée spatiale intergalactique


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> fusée spatiale intergalactique



tic et tic et colégram....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tic et tic et colégram....



et grammaire et orthographe


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> et grammaire et orthographe


graffiti, art des profondeurs, en soulevant les pavés...


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

pavé de loup grillé pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Moi non plus


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

plus d'abonné au numéro que vous demandez


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Février 2005)

Demandez pas non plus la lune


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Demandez pas non plus la lune



lu ne signifie pas compris


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Pas compris dans le prix, il faut trop en demander quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris dans le prix, il faut trop en demander quand même !



même si tu le dis, je ne te crois pas


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> même si tu le dis, je ne te crois pas



Te crois pas en pays conquis.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Te crois pas en pays conquis.



qui c'est qui cause


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est qui cause


Causons-lui du pays !


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Causons-lui du pays !



Pays du bonheur de tous.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

tous aux abris


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Briser cette langueur qui me prend aux tripes... Ce ne sera pas facile.



Paf ! Ah si les mouches se laissaient tuer aussi facilement !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

fa si la si do


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> fa si la si do


Facile, la Sido ? Pas tant que ça ! Elle a un caractère de cochon, Sidonie...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Facile, la Sido ? Pas tant que ça ! Elle a un caractère de cochon, Sidonie...



donie, donnez moi, comme disait enrico !


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> donie, donnez moi, comme disait enrico !



Cocorico.


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cocorico.



Corie, cocoricogirl !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Corie, cocoricogirl !



girl friend


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> girl friend



End Notes, soft favori des universitaires


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> End Notes, soft favori des universitaires



si t'es redevable de quoique ce soit, tu auras la visite de don corleone...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> si t'es redevable de quoique ce soit, tu auras la visite de don corleone...



one, two, three...


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Three Caballeros, la pourriture Disney destinée à l'Amerique latine


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

ti ne serais pas entrain de faire des conneries ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ti ne serais pas entrain de faire des conneries ?



On ne rit pas si souvent...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Sous vent fort, sous vent contraire, je continuerai mon jogging


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Sous vent fort, sous vent contraire, je continuerai mon jogging


 inggles a mangé toutes les chips


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> inggles a mangé toutes les chips



Les chippandels sont en représentation à l'opéra de paris garnier !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Les chippandels sont en représentation à l'opéra de paris garnier !



nier ne sert à rien


----------



## yoffy (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Les chippandels sont en représentation à l'opéra de paris garnier !


pari gagné , les chippandels sont à l'opéra


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nier ne sert à rien



Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point !


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne sert de courir, il faut partir à point !


 ouin ouin est aussi appelé pine d'huitre car c'est le nom de son totem...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ouin ouin est aussi appelé pine d'huitre car c'est le nom de son totem...



La totémisation a été introduite en France par Paul Coze....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Oh zèbre qui court !


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Oh zèbre qui court !




y court vite ce zèbre !


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

brrr, fait froid


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> brrr, fait froid





Fait froid, d'ailleurs comme je sors, je vais vachement me couvrir...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Fait froid, d'ailleurs comme je sors, je vais vachement me couvrir...



couvrir de fleurs


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> couvrir de fleurs




2 fleurs au balcon sont en train de fleurir de froid !


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 2 fleurs au balcon sont en train de fleurir de froid !



Roi des elfes et reine des glaces


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Roi des elfes et reine des glaces


 assoupi devant la télé


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> assoupi devant la télé



Lattez les nioubs !


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

New brassier - a pink one -for Marilyn


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> New brassier - a pink one -for Marilyn



Marie Lyne rentre chez elle en riant


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Marie Lyne rentre chez elle en riant



en chantant


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Riant aux éclats, je lui raccrochai au nez


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Riant aux éclats, je lui raccrochai au nez



n'espérez rien de plus


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'espérez rien de plus




2 + 2 = quatre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> 2 + 2 = quatre



quatre x quatre = pollution


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Ion positif


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

tiffany, bijoutier


----------



## Dedalus (22 Février 2005)

Tierce partie


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Tierce partie



partir un jour sans retour ...!


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Urbi et Orbi ( sont dans un bateau ..... )


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

Dans un bateau on retrouve pince-mi et pince-moi... le reste... vous connaissez, non ?


----------



## Talchan (22 Février 2005)

non.... je plaisante


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

En tirant trop sur la corde il va t'arriver des bricoles


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

colle bien ! Sinon le papier peint va tomber et ça fera tache


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

hachez menu


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

menu de ce soir : soupe à la tomate !


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> menu de ce soir : soupe à la tomate !



A te clamamus exsules filii Hevae...


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> A te clamamus exsules filii Hevae...


 vaille que vaille


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> vaille que vaille



aye aye aye !!! atchki atchik atchik !!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Chic voici ma mère


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

mercredi c'est demain !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

demain y'a donc refurb


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

urbains les transports


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

porcinet est tout petit


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

petit cochonet deviendra un bon jambon !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

jambon fumé


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

mais oui, c'est meilleur comme ça !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

être vaut mieux que d'avoir été


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2005)

été passé, à venir aussi bientôt, très bientôt


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

haut ! très haut


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

haut hisse


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

histoire drôle


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

Ici ? vous ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

vous prendrez quoi ?


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

quoi que ce soit, juste un doigt


----------



## yoffy (22 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> vous prendrez quoi ?


quoique , un petit jaune


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

doit-on te croire ?


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> quoi que ce soit, juste un doigt


 

doigt dans le   euh  nez


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> doigt dans le   euh  nez



n'es-tu pas en train de t'essuyer le doigt


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Doit-on poster comme un boeuf pour se faire respecter sur le net ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Février 2005)

_hurle, ne t_e retiens donc pas si tu as quelque chose à crier.


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2005)

y'ai rien fait moé


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> y'ai rien fait moé


 hé hé


----------



## teo (22 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> hé hé



Hé ben dis donc...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

Donc c'est bien ça ?


----------



## PommeQ (22 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben dis donc...



Donc bonne soirée, voire bonne nuit à tous, je rentre d'une Assemblée générale fatigante et je vous salue chaleureusement ...


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Donc bonne soirée, voire bonne nuit à tous, je rentre d'une Assemblée générale fatigante et je vous salue chaleureusement ...



mentir est necessaire....


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

Heureusement que ca finisse bien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> mentir est necessaire....



serres-moi dans tes bras


----------



## mado (22 Février 2005)

brasse coulée


----------



## duracel (22 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> brasse coulée



Coulée de caca...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Coulée de caca...



ça ne sent pas bon


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2005)

bonsoir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir



soit. retournes au lit


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

lit gigogne


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> lit gigogne



ne le crois pas !


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Pathétique


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

Tic ou Toc


----------



## Franswa (22 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Tic ou Toc


 ok tout se passe bien


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ok tout se passe bien



Bien sur tu reussiras ton bac !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

à qu'il a fallu changer !


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> à qu'il a fallu changer !



changer, poil au nez !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> changer, poil au nez !



n'écoutez pas  :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> n'écoutez pas  :rateau:



pas possible, tu as raté ton bac ?


----------



## Pierrou (22 Février 2005)

Bacintosh? Désolé je suis enrhubé !


----------



## yoffy (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bacintosh? Désolé je suis enrhubé !


bé,bé,bé....Béatrice ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Février 2005)

à triste langage, bégaiement assuré


----------



## yoffy (23 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> à triste langage, bégaiement assuré


a su répondre avec humour


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> a su répondre avec humour



mourir de rire mais rester vivant


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

vantardise n'est pas une friandise


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

Andy the Bell Boy


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Andy the Bell Boy



Boys 2 men.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Mentir pour ne pas être victime


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Mentir pour ne pas être victime



Time is money !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Time is money !



Monet ou Manet ?
Parce que là attention, faudrait pas les confondre ces deux là


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Monet ou Manet ?
> Parce que là attention, faudrait pas les confondre ces deux là



De là à dire qu'il ne faut pas les confondre, ils restent des peintres quand même !


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

En même temps ? disait la comtesse à ses deux laquais


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> En même temps ? disait la comtesse à ses deux laquais


 de là, qu'est ce qu'on peut dire


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> de là, qu'est ce qu'on peut dire




D'hirondelles en rossignols, le printemps revient à tire d'ailes


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> D'hirondelles en rossignols, le printemps revient à tire d'ailes



Tire d'elle ce que tu veux, mais tu dois la laisser vivre !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tire d'elle ce que tu veux, mais tu dois la laisser vivre !



Vivre libre ou mourir


----------



## aricosec (23 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Vivre libre ou mourir


.
mourir a petit feu, c'est mourir a la bougie au lieu de la chaise electrique


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

Trique, vous avez la trique ?


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Trique, vous avez la trique ?




La trique toujours prête !


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Trique, vous avez la trique ?



triquette, kekette...


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Triquard va !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Triquard va !



va donc voir Finn  :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Finis ton assiette avant de sortir de table ! ( et insulte pas les modos, ça se fait pas voyons ! :rateau: 
)


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

voyons, ni va, ni donc, ni voir ne sont des insultes


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Sulte plait arrête ( ouais je sais celle là elle est capillotractée )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Raie te salissant


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Sans vouloir te vexer, tu n'as pas la classe américaine !


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer, tu n'as pas la classe américaine !


 ken et barbie sont partis en vadrouille


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Ouille ! pas facile d'enchainer sur un truc comme ça ! Petit sournois !


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ken et barbie sont partis en vadrouille





Sourd, noi ? Mais pas du tout, je suis pas sourd du tout ! Un peu dur de la feuille, c'est tout...


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

Toutankhamon préférait la feuille d'or


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Or brut : voilà le métal du futur iPod


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Toutankhamon préférait la feuille d'or




_Grillé...
______
Dorénavant, il est un fervent adepte des produits "Longue Conservation"_


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Pot de confiture virtuel ?


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pot de confiture virtuel ?




Tu es l'acheteur potentiel ?


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Pote en Ciel ? ben nan, aucun de mes copains n'est aviateur, ni au pardis ( à la rigueur en baschez le vieux bouc )


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Pote en Ciel ? ben nan, aucun de mes copains n'est aviateur, ni au pardis ( à la rigueur en baschez le vieux bouc )


Vieux bouc vaut mieux que deux ailes


----------



## Pierrou (23 Février 2005)

Hé l' vieux bouc, je ne te permets pas de me parler de cette manière !


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Hé l' vieux bouc, je ne te permets pas de me parler de cette manière !



Manières de cuistre.


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Istres c'est un bled, non ?


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Istres c'est un bled, non ?



Non, monsieur, c'est bien pire encore.


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Non, monsieur, c'est bien pire encore.


 organisons une organisation


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Nice à Sion, ça va être dur de le faire en bagnole (les Alpes à traverser)


----------



## madlen (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Nice à Sion, ça va être dur de le faire en bagnole (les Alpes à traverser)



gnaule du valais, méfie toi...


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> gnaule du valais, méfie toi...


 wouaaaahhhh qu'est ce que c'est que ça ?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

ça vous plaît les nouveaux iPods??


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> ça vous plaît les nouveaux iPods??




Les nouveaux iPods ?? Argh... pas encore vus ! je reviens !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Viens par ici


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2005)

soupe aux champignons :love:


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2005)

mieu mieu fait le petit chaton :rose:


----------



## Dedalus (23 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> mieu mieu fait le petit chaton :rose:


Chatte, on ne t'a jamais célébrée mieux qu'Henry Miller


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

l'air de rien, c'est pas du n'importe quoi


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> l'air de rien, c'est pas du n'importe quoi


Oie blanche et l'oie noire,qui s'entendent comme deux larrons en foire,


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> l'air de rien, c'est pas du n'importe quoi



quoique tu fasses, tu rates tout !


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> quoique tu fasses, tu rates tout !


Tout dans ton éternel galop, abuse de tes sabots


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

eau de vit


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

fête à neuneu


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

lentement, doucement, tendrement... :love:


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

Re-ment encore une fois et je ne te croirais plus du tout !


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Re-ment encore une fois et je ne te croirais plus du tout !



Tout, tout, tout est fini entre nous.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Nous on s'aime


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Nous on s'aime


 m&m's is good


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

nous sommes à la croisée des chemins


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Maintenant je te dis que la grugerie doit cesser !


----------



## teo (23 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je te dis que la grugerie doit cesser !




Toi c'est Sébastien, c'est ça ?


----------



## Franswa (23 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Toi c'est Sébastien, c'est ça ?


 saleté de souris


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2005)

Souris verte


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Souris verte



verte irlande


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

Andy le beau gosse


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Andy le beau gosse



ce n'est pas certain


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est pas certain



certe un ane reste un ane


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

ane au Nîmes


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

Nimrod, un groupe de hip hop il me semble...  :casse:  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (23 Février 2005)

emblèmatique mais peu connu


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2005)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> emblèmatique mais peu connu



Nu comme un vers..


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2005)

vers solitaire


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

tergiverser ne sert à rien, de même que renverser son verre, bien que des fois, le patron après ça il te ressert


----------



## xanadu (23 Février 2005)

Solitaire, mieux apréhender la vie, mais voilà que soudain tu t'enfuis,
Edit :
Sert à me faire griller


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Février 2005)

griller des merguez, c'est moins méchant que griller la politesse


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

Tess, de polanski.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

De Polanski et avec aussi, le Bal des Vampires


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

greenored a dit:
			
		

> De Polanski et avec aussi, le Bal des Vampires


 pire que ça !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> pire que ça ![/QUOT
> 
> Roxane, l'amoureuse du pic de la peninsule !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

hulule le hibou


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> hulule le hibou



bouhhh , t'es moche !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

mocheté toi même


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mocheté toi même



M'aime me suive


----------



## Nephou (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> mocheté toi même




tais toi ! même si tu as une grande gueule


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> M'aime me suive


 veut bien te suivre


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> veut bien te suivre



suivre qui , tu es trop ivre !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

vraiment ? le monde est fou


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> vraiment ? le monde est fou



foutaises, inepties, mensonges, calomnies !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

nier ce qui n'est pas vrai


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> nier ce qui n'est pas vrai



vraiment ca craint du boudin !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dindon de la farce


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> dindon de la farce



farce et attrape


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

trape de secours


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> trape de secours



cours plus vite, et j'atteindrais les 500 !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

sans moi tu irais encore moins vite


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sans moi tu irais encore moins vite



vite fait bien fait, je te remercie d'avance !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

en ce moment, je commence à m'endormir :rose:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je commence à m'endormir :rose:



le mir vaisselle ca existe encore ???


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> en ce moment, je commence à m'endormir :rose:


Dormir baignés dans une lumière jamais vue
Y rester pour ne plus partir

Encore grillé ...


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Dormir baignés dans une lumière jamais vue
> Y rester pour ne plus partir
> 
> Encore grillé ...


 corps de vénus magnifique


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> corps de vénus magnifique[/QUOTE
> 
> nu magnifique


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

ça être la fatigue, bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça être la fatigue, bonne nuit :sleep:



nuit d'un jour, nuit toujours, à bientot !


----------



## boodou (24 Février 2005)

taux d'alcool, taux de change, la tête à Toto et hop ! (Dendrimere, je reviens de NY , il fait froid mais l'Applestore est sympa  , bon shopping !)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Ping pong ou Tennis ?


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Tennis de table pour ma part...


----------



## Dedalus (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tennis de table pour ma part...



Partir c'est mourir un peu...


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Rire un peu fait quand même beaucoup de bien aux zygomatiques et au cerveau aussi, non ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rire un peu fait quand même beaucoup de bien aux zygomatiques et au cerveau aussi, non ?



sinon la vie est bien triste


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Tristement glauque certains jours


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tristement glauque certains jours



le jour du départ approche


----------



## duracel (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> le jour du départ approche




Proche de moi, il fait plus chaud.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2005)

auprès de ma blonde


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

chopotes c'est délire 
(le lien est parfaitement valide  )


edit: mais je me suis fait violemment grillé par ice


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> auprès de ma blonde



ondes bruissantes


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

Sans te démonter, tu lui dis ce que tu en penses et pour le reste tu verras bien...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Sans te démonter, tu lui dis ce que tu en penses et pour le reste tu verras bien...



verrat bien dodu pour aller chercher les truffes


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2005)

Bolognaise, hum j'aime les nouilles !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bolognaise, hum j'aime les nouilles !



ouille, mon pied    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pieds d'cochon, Marie Madeleine...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Laine de mouton


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Laine de mouton



De Mouthe, on revient


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> De Mouthe, on revient


 viens, je suis de retour


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> viens, je suis de retour



Retour glorieux, alleluia !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Retour glorieux, alleluia !



y'a rien à voir


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a rien à voir


 voir sans regarder, c'est pas évident


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> voir sans regarder, c'est pas évident



dendrimere, c'est moi !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> dendrimere, c'est moi !


 wouhaaaa !!! c'est vraiment toi ?


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> wouhaaaa !!! c'est vraiment toi ?



Toi, tu m'as fait monter en grade, merci !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu m'as fait monter en grade, merci !


 ci normal major !


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ci normal major !



j'aurais voulu etre un artisteeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

tistecule, c'est vraiment fragile


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> tistecule, c'est vraiment fragile



gilette, la perfection du 3 lames


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

âme et peau sensible s'abstenir


----------



## gKatarn (24 Février 2005)

Tenir le manche


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> âme et peau sensible s'abstenir



tenir un enfant par la main !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tenir le manche


 anchois de qualité


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> anchois de qualité



'té, je me suis fais grillé, y avait longtemps !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> 'té, je me suis fais grillé, y avait longtemps !


 temps n'a pas d'importance


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> temps n'a pas d'importance


la portance des pilliers du pont de millau


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> la portance des pilliers du pont de millau


 yo, ça fait beaucoup ça


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

sapristi, ça va vite aujourd'hui


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> sapristi, ça va vite aujourd'hui


 ui mais là je dois y aller...


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ui mais là je dois y aller...



allez , a bientot alors !


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

alors, c'est parti !!! Motivé


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> alors, c'est parti !!! Motivé



au tibet ???? (bosse bien !!!)


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2005)

Ti bête ou quoi  toi ?


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

A toi la balle !


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

balle dans les filets par trois fois, hier, ils ont gagné


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> A toi la balle !



ballot, c'est pas mon tour!


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ballot, c'est pas mon tour!




Grillé ! 




Ils ont gagné quoi ces gulus ? Le droit de garder la balle ?


----------



## aricosec (24 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Grillé !


.
grillé comme les marrons chauds de mon enfance


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

en ces temps, il faut être TRES rapide :style:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pis de Vaches


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Pis de Vaches



Vachement bien ta sortie


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Vachement bien ta sortie




Assorti à tes chaussettes, le pantalon, chouette ! on dirait du Roberto ! 



_[Vous avez sauté du coq à l'âne mes cocos, plus haut... ]_


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

Sortie par ici pour les lents 





edit: grillé


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

lentilles froides en salade


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> lentilles froides en salade



A dada sur mon bidet


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> A dada sur mon bidet



Bidet à coudre (Dutronc)


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

tronçonné en rondelles, le concombre !


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2005)

Ombre qui fuit demanda où dresser le tipi pour la nuit à Bison qui renifle...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ombre qui fuit demanda où dresser le tipi pour la nuit à Bison qui renifle...



Nifle... Du verbe Nifler (Faire chier), A Marseille, entre autres...


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nifle... Du verbe Nifler (Faire chier), A Marseille, entre autres...


 très interessant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> très interessant



Sans prétentions...


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sans prétentions...


 scions du bois si ça ne te dérange pas


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> scions du bois si ça ne te dérange pas



Ange passant... Obèse et déplumé, des missiles sous les ailes et la morve au nez


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ange passant... Obèse et déplumé, des missiles sous les ailes et la morve au nez



au nez et a la barbe de tout le monde !


----------



## Dedalus (24 Février 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> au nez et a la barbe de tout le monde !


mondaine ? je dirais plutôt demi-mondaine....


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> mondaine ? je dirais plutôt demi-mondaine....



daine et daim traverserent la route devant ma voiture


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

voiture encastrée dans du gibier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Bière de table


----------



## madlen (24 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Bière de table



tablier tu enleveras si tu veux t'assoire au bar...


----------



## yoffy (24 Février 2005)

rayure noire de Karaoké à 18 ans à peine


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Peine de mort


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

peine de mort


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Mort de rire


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

rire aux larmes


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

armes à dieu et l'adieu aux armes


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

armes blanches


----------



## PommeQ (24 Février 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> armes blanches



Enchainé à mon clavier, je suis prostré devant ce thread déchainé ...


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Février 2005)

Néron quel con!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

Aîné de tous ses frères et soeurs


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Sourires de la Vie, des Caresses enjouées


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

Jouer du pipeau


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Posté devant moi, serin et fier,


----------



## PommeQ (24 Février 2005)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> Posté devant moi, serin et fier,



Fierte, tu es à notre portée, à deux pages prés ...


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

préhender la vie
Mais voilà que soudain tu t'enfuis


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

Président de Groland


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Lent comme un escargot


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

Escargot de Bourgogne


----------



## lumai (24 Février 2005)

bourgogne blanc s'il vous plaît !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Février 2005)

Plaît-il ?


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

Tilt cela fait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Aie ça fait mal


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Aie ça fait mal



Malo, Cloud, Nectaire tel seront les prenoms de mes enfants


----------



## xanadu (24 Février 2005)

A la dernière seconde, je me suis ressaisie.
EDIT:
Enfant Comme tout le monde, j'ai droit à la vie !


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2005)

Vite ! Trouver un enchainement à ce post !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Poste de France


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Février 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Poste de France



france Gall ou france-Galles ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

halle aux poissons


----------



## teo (24 Février 2005)

poisson d'avril


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

il est presque arrivé


----------



## Pierrou (24 Février 2005)

Avril..; Victoria Avril ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Avril le poisson ?


----------



## Franswa (24 Février 2005)

sonnerie énervante


----------



## yoffy (25 Février 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> sonnerie énervante


antépénultième en plus


----------



## Franswa (25 Février 2005)

plus ça va, plus elle devienne ridicule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

tchou tchou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Activation des rétro moteurs !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

cling cling  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Le train va entrer en gare avec un peu d'avance


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

- Un sandwich SNCF monsieur ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

- non merci


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

- Allez juste un doigt !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

- y sont bons pourtant ils sont farcis à l'escargot


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

d'autant que TGV à l'envers ca fait "escargot"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

de l'ultraflood ? où çà ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> de l'ultraflood ? où çà ?



un banga sncf alors ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

aux oranges pressées


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Vérifier vos bagages (fort heureusement je n'ai pas de bagages culturels, je ne serais pas trop encombré)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Les travaux de voirie n'ont pas connu d'avarie. :hein:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

page 300, nous voilà !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Allez poussez m'sieur !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Paul !  Silvia est sur le quai !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

10 minutes de flood çà use


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

--> accessible à partir de n'importe quel train


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Allez fais comme moi ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

ne touche pas à cette ....


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Février 2005)

Fin de partie !

 :love:


----------

